# Kattenvriendin from The Netherlands



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi all, another newbie to speedcubing.

No desire here to get into competitions or things like that, but it IS fun to see how my times are improving. Currently my PB is at roughly 1min15sec on my Dayan ZhanChi 3x3. I don't practise that much, I cube when I feel like it. Mostly I love going wow or awwgeez at some of the things I see that exist!

I own a yellow DIY (the aforementioned), and a stickerless. Then I have a white v-cube 2, a black mini Maru and two mastermorphixes, one silver Lanlan (went eek when I scrambled that one actually by accident :fp but solved it a few times now) and one very obviously inferior some -I don't know what- brand, which is a white one waiting for a set of replacement stickers so it feels less naked  There is a MF8 Megaminx V2 on its way to me as well as a Lanlan rex cube, both are white.


Now did I cover them all? *thinks* Yeah, that's it.


I am fairly new to the cubing world, I dug up an old Rubik's 3x3 a while ago. One that creaked and cracked and.. well one thing it didn't do was pop, but that was more because the centerpieces were almost bolted onto the core 


Pretty basic info about me:
female, approaching 40 FAST, working as a home health aide, and VERY single (been married once, not doing that again, nuh uh!).

So..

Hi!


----------



## axl (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.Even I'm a newbie.I'm sure you'll love this place!


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Applejuice (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome! Yay, another Dutch person.
Where do you live?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 23, 2012)

Well HELLO! *grin*

I just commented to someone else about us Dutch folk.. there is an invasion afoot here haha!

I am roughly in the southwest of Noord-Brabant (very privacy sensitive person here due to baahaaad experiences almost involving lawsuits and more of that yadda yadda, so not stating the exact location or my real name anywhere ever in public ).


Thanks for all the welcomes so far


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, I hope you enjoy your time here and learn a lot


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 24, 2012)

Welkom,

nice to see more and more cubers in my age category.
See you in Eindhoven 

PS: you *will* compete


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the welkom

*will* compete.. *swallow* LOL!! Eek... heebies big time!

I'll have to think about it a bit, I want to take a friend along who doesn't cube but sure looooves my mastermorphix and all the big cubes out there that do interesting things (he's really into the mechanics of things) PLUS I have to drive to and fro twice (got pets, need feeding so no overnighters).

Oh.. just checked googlemaps, it's only an hour's drive. Hmm.. I'll talk to him about it but I do need to know what to do with someone who doesn't compete (not as in stick him someplace, but as in enter the building money and such hehe)


----------



## Endgame (Jun 29, 2012)

_Welkom!_ Enjoy your stay!

Hope to see you in Eindhoven, I guess 

P.S.: You *will* compete


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 29, 2012)

ROFL!

I am going to register soon enough  I do have plans to participate in any case. I will definitely not be fast, but am just joining for the fun of it as I am not really practicing that much; I am having more fun at the moment fiddling with my 4-color mastermorphix


----------



## Erik (Jun 29, 2012)

Do you like cats?
You are also going to compete in 'Moves are for n00bs' in Enschede


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 29, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> *just joining for the fun of it *



That's the spirit!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 29, 2012)

LOL Erik! I don't know about Enschede yet, that is a ways further away from here. And yep, crazy about my two cats, hence the nickname. 

And Cubenovice, yes, that IS the spirit. It's fun when you are fast, but I will never ever in my life be so fast that I can be sub-10. I simply don't work the cube enough for that.


----------



## hcfong (Jun 29, 2012)

Just thought I'd say welcome here too. Looking forward to your registration


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Endgame (Jun 29, 2012)

Erik said:


> Do you like cats?
> You are also going to compete in 'Moves are for n00bs' in Enschede



No Erik, she will not compete in Enschede! Instead, she is required to compete in N8W8 Summer 2012 and Hasselt Open 2012.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 29, 2012)

*snort!*

I love it when people fight over me *giggles*


----------



## Endgame (Jun 29, 2012)

This is for your own good


----------



## hcfong (Jun 29, 2012)

If you come to Eindhoven, I'll bake you a cake. (and everybody else too of course  )


----------



## Endgame (Jun 29, 2012)

What flavour is it?


----------



## hcfong (Jun 29, 2012)

don't know yet. i might try a banoffee pie.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 29, 2012)

Cake!

*bounces* cake cake

Yeah I like cake! 

:confused: What's banoffee?

LOL for my own good hehe.

Now when I actually DO go.. help get that friend of mine into cubing as well *grin* The more the merrier after all!


----------



## hcfong (Jun 29, 2012)

banoffee is banana and toffee. it's very yummy


----------



## Endgame (Jun 29, 2012)

1. Go to the Amazing Oriental near PSV stadion.
2. Get Mountain Dew
3. Make pie with it
4. ???
5. PROFIT!!!


----------



## hcfong (Jun 29, 2012)

How do you make a pie with softdrinks?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 29, 2012)

Do we even HAVE mountain dew over here? :confused:


----------



## hcfong (Jun 29, 2012)

they do have in some Asian supermarkets


----------



## Endgame (Jun 29, 2012)

http://terripaajanen.hubpages.com/hub/Mountain-Dew-Recipes

Yeah, possibilities.. they're endless.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 18, 2013)

Let's just bump my old own thread for a second and go back almost a year.. look at my times when I started:

02:02.85
02:09.84
01:40.01
01:37.47
01:38.54

01:49.74 <-- average of 5


02:02.85
02:09.84
01:40.01
01:37.47
01:38.54

01:49.74 <-- average of 5


With Eindhoven coming up again I was curious how I was doing a year before the upcoming event. Well.. the times above were recorded on the 8th of June 2012. Now look at my sig.. oh yeah. 

Never thought I'd be THIS fast ever back then *laughs*


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 18, 2013)

I believe @ Eindhoven 2013, you will get sub30 avg, Go for it girl! 

Good LUCK, btw I'm your fan


----------



## lcsbiffi (Feb 18, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing your official times.  
Also, expect them to be higher than your unofficial. When I first competed, I averaged around 28ish and got a 38 average --' lol with an explosion (not just a pop) as a bonus 

but maybe you act better under pressure and get even better times  who knows?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 19, 2013)

Sub30 is a bit highly aimed I'm afraid. I am always nervous at comp. LOL doubtful, that is why I need to be lower at home than my designated time lol 

But we will see what happens. It would be fun though to hit the sub40 on the competition!

I remember the first solve on Dutch Open is low 40, that was the ONLY solve where I was reasonably relaxed and going SLOW!! while solving. Going slower lately has caused my times to skyrocket .. well.. plummet. So as long as I can manage to stay calm it should work. 

Wait and see!


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 19, 2013)

I will be cheering for you if I am present


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 19, 2013)

You WILL be present..


----------



## moralsh (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah, Marcel, what is a 2.5 hour drive when you spend double that everyday to get to work, just go! 

If I beat your official results this weekend you may have to go and beat mine, don't you?


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 19, 2013)

LOL.. because I spend 3 hours travelling to work, that is why I rather not spend it in the weekend. LOL

But yeah, it would be great if you beat my times. I am eager to beat my own times. That will not be that hard. I have an official 3 X 3 average of 40 seconds en single of 34. I am hoping for a 30 secs average and a low 20 single. But the problem is that I totally lose my cool during a competition and get very shaky uncontrolable hands.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 19, 2013)

Don't forget there is a difference between a TRAIN ride and a CAR ride


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok yeah, if this keeps up..

Rubik's cube on white
Feb 19, 2013 3:53:40 PM - 4:07:29 PM

Mean: 35.71
Average: 35.56
Best time: 30.91
Median: 35.24
Worst time: 41.98
Standard deviation: 3.53

Best average of 5: 32.73
1-5 - 31.75 31.44 (30.91) 34.99 (41.98)

Best average of 12: 35.56
1-12 - 31.75 31.44 (30.91) 34.99 (41.98) 33.63 34.80 36.46 35.48 40.32 35.94 40.81

1. 31.75 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D' L2 U F2 L B D' R' L B' F2 R' F' R
2. 31.44 D' U' R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 R F2 L F' L' B2 L2 D L' U' B' U'
3. 30.91 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 U R B R F L2 B D' B' R2 L'
4. 34.99 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D U F2 R' U B' L2 U R2 F' L U' B' L2 U2
5. 41.98 D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' R' B2 F L' D B' R U2 L' D U'
6. 33.63 D2 F2 D B2 R2 D R2 D R2 L2 U' B R' B D' L2 B' L D' F' D U'
7. 34.80 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' U' L B' R' B' R U F U2 L2 F' U'
8. 36.46 U' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 B' R2 D L' F' U' B2 U B U' L'
9. 35.48 U L2 U F2 R2 U F2 D2 U' B2 U2 F R' D' F U R B F' L2 F U'
10. 40.32 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 U F2 U2 B F2 L2 D' F' U R' U' R L2 U2
11. 35.94 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 U R' U' F' U B F D2 B U' B' D'
12. 40.81 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D U' F' D2 U' B' U' F D' U' L F R'

Closing in on that 35 fast now.. and that 30.91, that would have been a PB.. had it not been for the +2. It was just a tad over 45 degrees.. raah.

_Note to self: on competition.. be careful, you have a loose cube! Don't just drop it at random, it might be solved proper and land on +2_


yeah I guess I am using my topic now too.. can't keep hollering at Marcel every time I get a beter AO12, he'll get sick and tired of me ROFL.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Hi from The Netherlands*

I got a +2 because my cube was too loose 

Enviado de meu GT-I9300 usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 19, 2013)

There is no such thing as too loose. If you like it it is not "too".


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow! Nice Ao12 PB!! You are catching up with me...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks! But catching up? Oh not by a loooong shot. Do you know how LONG ten seconds is?? LONG! lol


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 19, 2013)

Marcel, you spend 3 hours travelling to work, by train, every day? That explains it! I wondered how you find so much time for cubing, but I guess you easily find 3 hours per day!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 19, 2013)

Keep on rolling.. man!! I did it the official way now.

Inspect the cube, put on table, press space bar, take cube, solve, let go of cube, ram spacebar.

And yet again I break one of my averages AAAAND my pb.. the latter by over two seconds!

Marcel.. take cover. ROFL



Rubik's cube on white
Feb 19, 2013 7:38:43 PM - 7:57:20 PM

Mean: 35.03
Average: 35.07
Best time: 27.10
Median: 34.34
Worst time: 42.58
Standard deviation: 4.35

Best average of 5: 32.92
1-5 - (27.10) 32.50 35.95 (37.90) 30.31

Best average of 12: 35.07
1-12 - (27.10) 32.50 35.95 37.90 30.31 31.41 (42.58) 34.28 34.39 33.70 41.15 39.07

1. 27.10 L2 U' F2 U R2 U B2 F2 D' B2 U' B' D' B2 R B' D U R' U2 L2 U'
2. 32.50 R2 F2 L2 D U L2 U F2 U F2 U' B L B F D2 L' B2 R2 B' F
3. 35.95 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 U B2 L2 U' F D2 R U' B' U' R' L' D2 B
4. 37.90 U2 B2 U R2 D R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' L' U' R F D' R' D' R U' L' U'
5. 30.31 U R2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 D L' D2 R D' R' D2 R' F L' D' U2
6. 31.41 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R' U F2 R' L2 F' D B' D
7. 42.58 U' B2 F2 D L2 F2 D R2 B2 D U' R' U2 F' D2 F U' B R D' L'
8. 34.28 D' F2 U R2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' R' B2 F' D L2 F' D F2 U' F U2
9. 34.39 B2 L2 F2 U F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 D2 L' U2 R D R L' F' D' U2 B' U
10. 33.70 D B2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 D B2 F2 U B' R2 B' D' U2 F D2 R' B' U
11. 41.15 U' R2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 D R2 U L R2 F' R D2 F' D' R2 F2 L2 U'
12. 39.07 B2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 D' U2 L2 B' D U' R' L' U B' L2 F' R' D'


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 19, 2013)

YES! sub 30 sec avg @ Eindhoven 2013, You will be the Fastest Dutch female. Go for it girl! I can see it


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 19, 2013)

First at home. But at the rate this is going.. oh I am SO going for it!

It would be SO much fun to actually make that goal.. just imagine someone seeing me cube .. saying it's silly and then me telling them: you think? You are talking to the fastest woman in the NL you know. 

Hehe.

But first.. practice till fingers blue!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 19, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> First at home. But at the rate this is going.. oh I am SO going for it!
> 
> It would be SO much fun to actually make that goal.. just imagine someone seeing me cube .. saying it's silly and then me telling them: you think?* You are talking to the fastest woman in the NL you know. *
> 
> ...




Yes, I know heheheheeheheh


auwww no Gold fingers but Blue fingers hahahahaha


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow 27.10!!!! Very very nice.. And 10 seconds is nothing if you compare that less than a few weeks ago the difference was more than 25 seconds..


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 19, 2013)

Hahah thanks, and yes, very true indeed!



Do you ever feel like you can't do it anymore. That you reached such times that were really deemed impossible to you.. and that you sometimes think: nah.. this is a one time thing.

And then you do it again, proving it is REAL and still you feel like that sometimes. Does that sound familiar to someone?


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 19, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Marcel, you spend 3 hours travelling to work, by train, every day? That explains it! I wondered how you find so much time for cubing, but I guess you easily find 3 hours per day!



Yep, I spend each day in the train doing slow solves (so I do not disturb other passengers). I get about 200 slow solves for free this way. It really helps  But I do once a week (fridays) an ao100. And this is what makes the difference. I had a holiday a few weeks ago and I did each day a timed Ao100. Man I did improve a lot that week


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 19, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Yep, I spend each day in the train doing slow solves (so I do not disturb other passengers). I get about 200 slow solves for free this way. It really helps  But I do once a week (fridays) an ao100. And this is what makes the difference. I had a holiday a few weeks ago and I did each day a timed Ao100. Man I did improve a lot that week


That explains your progress! I wish I had that time. If I tried doing 100 solves/day on holiday, I'd get kicked into touch...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 19, 2013)

You can also just get sick like I did.

Helped a lot. Setting records between porcelain visits.. ugh. LOLOL


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 20, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> You can also just get sick like I did.
> 
> Helped a lot. Setting records between porcelain visits.. ugh. LOLOL


Or during. Porcelain visit is a good excuse for a swift ao12 when bored at work


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 20, 2013)

Uhmm.. not when you are the other way around at the porcelain.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 20, 2013)

Good opportunity to learn blind solving?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 20, 2013)

If you come and hold my hair in the mean time, sure! LOLOL!!


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 20, 2013)

No thanks. How about one-handed blind?


----------



## Gordon (Feb 20, 2013)

During the last few posts I finally figured out what is meant with 'porcelain'...
The 'holding my hair' was the key.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah.. I wasn't really going to spell it all out and all being yucky and stuff and such


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry, I dragged your thread down to the level of toilet humour...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 20, 2013)

ROFL No problem.. my humor is very versatile, the thread can handle it


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok, it took me a bit, but figured out the "porcelain" and "holding the hair". I had no clue at first. But uh yeah... I've actually been doing that myself a fair bit lately. Marcel knows why...


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 20, 2013)

Gordon said:


> During the last few posts I finally figured out what is meant with 'porcelain'...
> The 'holding my hair' was the key.



LOL.. I knew from the start what it ment.

So, Kattenvriendin, any new PB's today? Of course we all expect new ones every day for the next 30 days or so LOL


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 20, 2013)

ROFL no, no new PBs today. I received the mini 4x4 and my Tuttminx and I was busy taking apart and reassembling that 4x4 and also mailing VeryPuzzle.

The tutt was the wrong color, but I got a big ass refund from VeryPuzzle. Wrote about it in the blog in fact.

All I can say is:

if you ever consider buying a Tuttminx, Classical Tuttminx, Void Tuttminx or a Super Star.. go to http://www.verypuzzle.com!!

They are THE best. :tu


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 20, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> So, Kattenvriendin, any new PB's today? Of course we all expect new ones every day for the next 30 days or so LOL


Why - is KV pregnant as well? All these people throwing up and setting new PBs - maybe I should poison my own food


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 20, 2013)

Nope.. I am home sick due to a nice virus.

Me pregnant, that'll be the day LOL Like hell I would ever be


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 20, 2013)

lol... she's not, but I am...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats Sneaklyfox!! When are you due?


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 20, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> lol... she's not, but I am...


Congratulations  You should put that in your sig. Btw, does labour help your PBs?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 21, 2013)

Finally.. I have decided which color pairs to use on my new tuttminx. Man it is SO much easier when you don't have to decide for yourself /sarcasm *groan* Hehe

But it is SO much more fun when you get to decide for yourself  

First thing I did was sort out the color pairs. Like with the megaminx where light is usually across from dark, those pairs. I want to do the same thing with this tuttminx, times many more colors. >.< Took me a good hour and a half that figuring out which I wanted.. pfff!!

However I managed to get color pairs sorted and (I don't think you can see this well in the pics) not getting color confused. As in.. suppose there are two colors that are very close to each other.. like on the 3x3 the blue and green was for me, you end up inserting the wrong things.


So.. without further ado, here is the picture:


Spoiler












And now I have to decide what comes next to what. Getting this baby done is going to take longer than solving it I bet ROFL!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 22, 2013)

Done stickering, on to the lubing and tensioning process. I replaced one of them yellows for an orange this morning. Some stickers are thicker than others, and the lighter yellow sticker when stuck on black became so much darker that it was the same as one of the other yellows. Can't have that now, so.. replaced. It's a very pretty cube indeed. 

A pic taken last night. I'll take a daylight pic sometime when I am done with the lubing process 



Spoiler


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow man.. I just took a full week to solve my first Megaminx. I don't want to think about solving one of these guys  Looks very nice though.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 22, 2013)

FINALLY I am done. Man.. 32 centers to take out and lube, one by one including one piece. Then 32 faces to tension, and now it is break time and back to solving a 3x3 for a change.. lol been working on the tutt for some time straight. But here are some daylight pics. Could be better but ah well.. it's the best I can do at this time.




Spoiler


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 22, 2013)

No ridges?


----------



## Gordon (Feb 22, 2013)

Did you cut the stickers yourself or were they 'pre-cut'?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 22, 2013)

WHAHAHAHA ridges on a tuttminx LOL

The stickers are pre-cut. Yea the pic doesn't show it too well, but you can see better ones when you go to the sticker page on VeryPuzzle: http://www.verypuzzle.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=78


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 22, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Congrats Sneaklyfox!! When are you due?


Thanks.  I'm due sometime in September I think... so it's still rather early right now.



mark49152 said:


> Congratulations  You should put that in your sig. Btw, does labour help your PBs?


I had my 3rd a few days after I joined last year. This is my intro thread: Speedcubing Mom! I actually did get a solve recorded on video except I did not have a timer on me and the video somehow got cut a little short. It stops right on the last move or something (camera fail) but it was about 20 seconds. At the time, I was averaging about 24-25. So after I found out we're having another one, I ordered a QJ timer from Fasttech.com and hopefully this time I can make a proper video that captures the whole thing with timer and everything so I can share it! I'm hoping I can get a 15.xx solve (or better).


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 22, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> At the time, I was averaging about 24-25.



And now you are averaging 16-ish right? So about 9 seconds of your average in a year.. If I could do that I would be at the 20 seconds mark in a year  Oh.. that would be nice.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 22, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Thanks.  I'm due sometime in September I think... so it's still rather early right now.


Well you've got a couple of months of vomiting to go, which is great practice time, according to KV 

Seriously you do great to find the time for cubing with 3 kids around and 25s is an impressive average for only 4 months cubing, when you joined. Must be the violinist fingers i guess.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 22, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> WHAHAHAHA ridges on a tuttminx LOL


Or you could solve it wearing those little rubber finger mitts they use for counting money...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 22, 2013)

You don't need those 

It is very cubable, that Tutt


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just curious, but what does notation look like for a tutt?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 22, 2013)

NOT a clue LOL

This is all I could find in a short search: http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=21466


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 22, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Thanks.  I'm due sometime in September I think....


Catching up, eh? [Except if twins, then you will be ahead  ]


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 23, 2013)

Did a few solves yesterday, but still a bit too tired after that tutting hehe

Here is one I just did, beat my PB (was 27.10) right on the first one AND the ao5 (was 32.73) !  Nice set 




Spoiler



Rubik's cube on white
Feb 23, 2013 10:48:03 AM - 11:03:24 AM

Mean: 35.70
Average: 35.93
Best time: 26.83
Median: 35.39
Worst time: 42.32
Standard deviation: 5.03

Best average of 5: 32.22
1-5 - (26.83) (42.32) 27.24 35.35 34.07

Best average of 12: 35.93
1-12 - (26.83) (42.32) 27.24 35.35 34.07 41.94 35.42 41.53 33.43 33.76 35.80 40.73

1. 26.83 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 D B' D2 R U2 L D' U2 B' R' L U'
2. 42.32 R2 D' U2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 U' B U' R U2 L2 F D F2 L F' U'
3. 27.24 R2 U L2 D' F2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 L U2 L' U' L' B' R' U L' D
4. 35.35 R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 L2 U R2 D B2 L U F' R B D' R' B' R2 L'
5. 34.07 U' R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 F' U F2 L B2 U2 F U' B' L'
6. 41.94 B2 D' U F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U R2 U2 B' R F L' D' B L' B U' R U
7. 35.42 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 B' D B L U L2 U' R B'
8. 41.53 R2 B2 U R2 D L2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R' F2 R U' R' L F' U' B F'
9. 33.43 U L2 U' B2 D L2 U' F2 D L2 D' R' B L2 B' D' R F' L' D' F'
10. 33.76 U R2 U R2 U B2 L2 D' R2 D2 R' F' U2 F2 R L U B F U' R'
11. 35.80 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U R2 U' R B' L' F R' B2 U B' L' U' R
12. 40.73 U2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 R B2 U' L B2 R B F R' D'


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 23, 2013)

WHHHOOO, I get excited every time you brake a PB or do a good Ao12... I don't know why but it makes me feel good..LOL Congrats! Now, please do a video of Mo3 or Ao5. I don't care about the times but I just want to see how you solve these days..


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 23, 2013)

Sloppily LOL! I'll see what I can do 


Mind what is the difference between mean of and average of?

I still don't get that for the life of me lol


----------



## Username (Feb 23, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Sloppily LOL! I'll see what I can do
> 
> 
> Mind what is the difference between mean of and average of?
> ...



Mean of 5: Add all the five times together, and divide by 5

Average of 5: Remove the best and the worst time, take the three remaining times and add them together, then divide by three. This is what is used at comps, and most timers do this


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 23, 2013)

Ahhhh thanks 

Well I did a vid.. it is too funny at the start to pass up.

No need to break these down (as in: please do not), I know I sucked at those solves and I missed a few algos that could have done differently. I know exactly what I did wrong, no need to rub my nose in it  

I see I need to practice on camera more, I get nervous! Also.. I was quite restricted in my moves, you will see why hehe.

Still.. uploading but these are the times and scrambles



Spoiler



Mean: 38.78
Average: 39.07
Best time: 34.80
Median: 38.44
Worst time: 41.90
Standard deviation: 2.44

Best average of 5: 39.07
1-5 - 38.44 38.10 40.66 (34.80) (41.90)

1. 38.44 B2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 D F2 R' B U L2 F' R D L U2 F' U
2. 38.10 U F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R' B' R2 B2 R D L D R B2
3. 40.66 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U' B F' D' L2 F2 L U' R F2
4. 34.80 D U L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U R2 F2 L' D B' L2 D L F U' B2 F' L
5. 41.90 L2 D L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D F R U2 B2 D' F2 R' L2 U2


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 23, 2013)

Finally the video is done.



Spoiler


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 23, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Finally the video is done.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Nice Times! <3 that cat...

Also, one more thing I have noticed is that although we both have somewhat similar times, my tps is higher while your technique is way better  So you can easily become faster if you increase that tps. Go Go Sub 30!

Here's a video of mine: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBDn4xP3uXM


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you!

That cat was a nice bonus. He was sitting and waiting while I scrambled that first one lol

I just watched the one solve.. you sure have an interesting technique. I'd say try a little more work on the left hand taking over some of the moves and turns. Otherwise yeah.. fast! *giggle*


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 23, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Thank you!
> 
> That cat was a nice bonus. He was sitting and waiting while I scrambled that first one lol
> 
> I just watched the one solve.. you sure have an interesting technique. I'd say try a little more work on the left hand taking over some of the moves and turns. Otherwise yeah.. fast! *giggle*



Thanks! I have been working on that, let's see... Have you joined the Race to Sub-30 yet?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 23, 2013)

Nope I have not. I am racing on my own LOL I tend to forget about things like these, so nope, not participating.


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 23, 2013)

Very nice!!Slow deliberate solves. I need to practice also way more with camera because I always loose my cool. I did your scrambles:

26.26,28.57,29.81,(24.15),(32.36) = *28.21*

EDIT: I agree with kunparekh18. Your style is very good. I know way more PLL's and OLLs. That's why I am faster. I know that in just a matter of time your times will surpass mine.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 23, 2013)

These solves would have been way faster had they not been on camera, I am sure of it. But indeed.. I get TOO nervous, and this is something we shouldn't have on the competition now.. so I guess I have to record myself more often.. maybe once a week or so is a fun idea to get the progress on video


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice solves. I haven't recorded myself in forever. I should do that.


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 23, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Nice solves. I haven't recorded myself in forever. I should do that.


I for one would love to see that.. Maybe an Ao12 sub 17  ?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 23, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I for one would love to see that.. Maybe an Ao12 sub 17  ?



That would be nice. We'll have to see about that sometime. Last time I filmed myself solving, I had a sup-20 Ao5...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 23, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Nice solves. I haven't recorded myself in forever. I should do that.



Thank you  It sure makes one more nervous lol the filming.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 23, 2013)

I need to make a sig....
But I don't time myself enough

AVG: 22.89
PB:15.67
That's all I know right now


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 23, 2013)

I think you're in the wrong thread?


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 23, 2013)

I am very confused now all of a sudden....
anyhow, hi!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 23, 2013)

*laughs* Hi there, welcome to my thread *grin*


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Grins back*


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 24, 2013)

Finally I did it.. my first average of 50, however this Prisma timer doesn't show exactly how and what so.. what IS my AO50 now? LOL


anyway here are the times:



Spoiler



Rubik's cube on white
Feb 24, 2013 12:52:30 PM - 2:27:36 PM

Mean: 35.34
Average: 35.34
Best time: 28.08
Median: 35.44
Worst time: 42.71
Standard deviation: 3.56

Best average of 5: 31.35
19-23 - (28.53) 34.16 30.83 (34.68) 29.06

Best average of 12: 33.08
19-30 - (28.53) 34.16 30.83 34.68 29.06 31.94 (38.67) 31.47 35.97 35.89 30.32 36.43

1. 32.34 U' F2 R2 D L2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U L B R2 U2 B2 L D R' B2 F' U2
2. 39.67 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 B D2 U B F R B' L F' R' U2
3. 28.08 U R2 U L2 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B' L' D' B' R' U R F' D' F' D2
4. 36.41 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 B' R2 D B U' R' F' D2 L2
5. 40.49 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' U F2 D F' L2 F' R L D'
6. 33.33 R2 B2 F2 U L2 U F2 D F2 R2 U' R F' D' B L' B' U2 F2 D2 L' D2
7. 42.71 B2 R2 U F2 U' L2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 B D L2 U' L B2 F' U F2 R' U
8. 33.22 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 U' F2 U R D' L2 B' F U F L' B2 D2 U
9. 41.97 U2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D U2 R' D2 B R L D F2 R' B' U'
10. 35.37 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 U B' R' D B2 U2 B2 D F' D R' U'
11. 39.39 D2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 F' L D' B R F2 D2
12. 35.24 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D' U2 L2 D B2 L2 F L D L U' R' U' B L' U'
13. 34.08 U2 L2 D R2 B2 D' U' B2 R2 D F2 R U2 B' L B' F' U' R U2
14. 40.04 L2 D2 R2 D R2 D F2 D' R2 U2 F' L F2 D2 U' F' R' U R' D' U'
15. 35.44 U' B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 R' B L D F U B' L2 D2 B2 U2
16. 35.51 B2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 U' R2 B2 L' D2 B' L2 U' B' D' L F R U'
17. 30.77 L2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 D' B2 D R' U' L B' F D2 F D B
18. 39.70 F2 D' R2 D U2 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 F' D B' R2 L F U F2 L' F' L2
19. 28.53 B2 U2 R2 L2 D R2 D' B2 U L2 F D2 R' F' U2 L' D2 L2 F2 L2 U'
20. 34.16 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D B D2 U2 L' B2 D' B2 U L2 B2
21. 30.83 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 D L F R2 B' F2 D B' U2 B' L D'
22. 34.68 D L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 U L' B R' D' U2 R' U' B F2 U'
23. 29.06 U F2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 L' D' R' B2 R' B U L' B D2 U'
24. 31.94 L2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 D' R2 U' B' U' R2 D L2 B U2 R L'
25. 38.67 U2 F2 U B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' U' B2 L' D' L2 B L U B2 R L2 U
26. 31.47 B2 R2 U' R2 U R2 D L2 D R2 U R B' F U R' U' L' F L' D U
27. 35.97 B2 U F2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' U2 L' F2 U2 F' R2 D' F D' R B
28. 35.89 R2 D2 B2 U L2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' R' B U2 B' R B' R2 L' U2 L2 D'
29. 30.32 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 U R2 U B L F' L' F' R U R2 D F2 L'
30. 36.43 B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 U R2 F' L' B2 R D B F' D' U R U2
31. 33.69 B2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 D U L' U2 R' B' D2 U R2 L' D R U2
32. 37.45 D L2 B2 D' R2 D B2 D2 R2 D' F2 R D' L2 B' R' U F U2 L2 B2 F'
33. 35.44 D' B2 D' F2 D R2 D' R2 D F2 U B' F U' R2 L' B F2 L2 F' R2 U2
34. 35.67 D' F2 R2 U R2 D B2 L2 D' L2 U' F' R2 U F R' B2 F2 D' R2 L D
35. 36.92 U R2 D U2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B F D R' F2 R' U' B' U2 R U'
36. 35.11 D L2 B2 L2 D B2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 B L' U R2 U R D' F2 R' D2 U'
37. 40.31 B2 F2 D F2 D' L2 D2 U' R2 B2 U B' U2 F' R B' D F2 R' L2 F
38. 35.94 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 D B2 U F2 L2 U' B' U2 L F D2 F2 L2 U2 L2
39. 38.27 U R2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' L D2 F' L F D L' F' R B' D2
40. 40.32 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 U2 F' D R B L' D B F' U' L U
41. 33.82 D' R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F' L B2 U' B D' R B' F' L'
42. 32.50 R2 D U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 U B' D' B F2 R' D' R2 L' D L2
43. 38.50 F2 D L2 U F2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 L2 F' R2 L U F' D2 F2 U R' U'
44. 32.13 U R2 B2 D B2 U L2 F2 U L2 D2 L' D F R2 L2 D' B L D2 L'
45. 34.84 B2 D U R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D L2 B L' B' R U L2 F L F2 D U'
46. 39.38 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U2 R' F' L2 D F' L F2 L2 B' R2
47. 34.61 D' B2 U' L2 D' R2 D L2 D2 L2 U' F' L2 D' U2 L D' F2 L' U B U2
48. 36.39 B2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D2 U F2 D2 B D B2 R2 L2 D2 B D R'
49. 35.71 D B2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 B' U F D' R' D' B' R' U R
50. 28.36 B2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 U B2 L B F R' U2 R2 D2 U F' L


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 24, 2013)

Isn't the average for the session the average of 50?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 24, 2013)

Ah so "Average: 35.34" that is the one then 

Average and mean still kicking mah butt  lol


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 24, 2013)

Best solve: 28.08
Worst solve: 42.71
Total time:1767.07 seconds
Average of 50(removing best and worst times and dividing by 48): 35.34 
Mean:35.34
It's just a major coincidence that they are the same.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sub-36 Ao50 ftw! Do an ao100 next. Maybe we can race


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 24, 2013)

Ao100?? Whahaha like hell. *shakes head* 

Doing an average of 50 for me is quite straining, so no.. I did this once, but I don't have a clue when I will do it again  Definitely not 100. I might DO 100 solves after another, pretty sure I do.. but not timed, that is just too straining. 

Thanks cxinlee for the calculations


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow, nice Ao50. And new Ao5 and Ao12 PB


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 24, 2013)

Not really THAT hard when you do that many solves and have a bunch of good ones in there.  

But at least it shows I am consistent in my being sub-40 

It actually makes me sub-35 now.. but I do want to see a number more of those times before I can really truly claim that, know what I mean?


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 24, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> know what I mean?



Noh, that's just you being insecure... LOL You are true sub 35 allright. You are truely catching up with me. I remember a time when there was a 20 seconds difference between our averages.. Now barely 5 secs LOL...
Oh, I did a few vids. Uploading now.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 24, 2013)

LOL I still doubt myself yes. I have progressed so fast these three weeks, it's ridiculous.

It is more confident now that I know and see repeatedly: yes I am this fast. In my mind's experience I am still solid in the 40-45sec range while I AM faster than that LOL My realization needs to catch up I guess


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice! 
(Dory voice) "keep on cubing, keep on cubing!"
(That was really random)

When I was around that point, I thought I was faster than I was...
It's a lot better to be doing better than you expect than to think you're sub-30 and be getting an average of 32 seconds


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 26, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Catching up, eh? [Except if twins, then you will be ahead  ]



Sorry Kattenvriendin... don't mean to hijack your thread but I don't want to kick-start my old thread for this. I just had the first ultrasound today and... well... Schmidt... your comment was really prophetic because apparently, I'm going to be ahead. I'm having twins! I'm still in disbelief...


----------



## Gordon (Feb 26, 2013)

That's what I call double good news! Congratulations!


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 26, 2013)

Congratulations! 5 kids! How will you find time to cube? Perhaps you'll do more OH practice...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 27, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Congratulations! 5 kids! How will you find time to cube? Perhaps you'll do more OH practice...



I only have two hands and I think they'll both be full so unless there's NH (No-Hand)... I really have no clue.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 27, 2013)

There's always FootCubing!


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah feet, lol... You could go for the UWR in 3x3 feet while feeding a baby in one arm and changing a diaper with the other while been screamed at in stereo! Dunno what the 5th would be doing - maybe running off with your cube?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is to hoping you have easy going babies!!

Congrats.. and twins.. wow yea.. well.. twice the fun *giggles* And no matter the hijack


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 27, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Sorry Kattenvriendin... don't mean to hijack your thread but I don't want to kick-start my old thread for this. I just had the first ultrasound today and... well... Schmidt... your comment was really prophetic because apparently, I'm going to be ahead. I'm having twins! I'm still in disbelief...



Whoooohooo! What a blessing. Congratulations! You are going to be so busy


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 27, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Yeah feet, lol... You could go for the UWR in 3x3 feet while feeding a baby in one arm and changing a diaper with the other while been screamed at in stereo! Dunno what the 5th would be doing - maybe running off with your cube?



LOL... I forgot about Feet... but unfortunately I don't have any interest in Feet cubing.



MarcelP said:


> Whoooohooo! What a blessing. Congratulations! You are going to be so busy



Busy... what an understatement, ha! I guess I better do more cubing now, while I can!


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 27, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Sorry Kattenvriendin... don't mean to hijack your thread but I don't want to kick-start my old thread for this. I just had the first ultrasound today and... well... Schmidt... your comment was really prophetic because apparently, I'm going to be ahead. I'm having twins! I'm still in disbelief...



Double congrats!! Let me know if you need some lottery numbers too


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 28, 2013)

Bummer now that I am no longer on sick leave LOL

Don't want to be sick again though, but my times are suffering. However I did squeeze out a sub40 again (only 1 solve juuuuust over 40) and considering my only practice was at lunch time with freezing fingers, this is not bad at all *grin*



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Feb 28, 2013 7:24:24 PM - 7:39:02 PM

Mean: 35.49
Average: 35.70
Best time: 28.74
Median: 36.13
Worst time: 40.13
Standard deviation: 3.24

Best average of 5: 34.72
1-5 - 34.85 (40.13) 33.19 36.12 (28.74)

Best average of 12: 35.70
1-12 - 34.85 (40.13) 33.19 36.12 (28.74) 39.87 36.13 37.79 31.11 37.15 33.68 37.11

1. 34.85 B2 U L2 B2 D L2 B2 D B2 R2 U F B2 D L2 B2 U2 L B U' B2
2. 40.13 D R2 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 L' B U R' F2 L D' L' B' U2
3. 33.19 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 U R' B' L' F U B F' U2 R'
4. 36.12 F2 U F2 D R2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 U R B D U F R2 B2 F' R' F2
5. 28.74 B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 U R2 U2 F L U' F2 R D2 U' B R2 D' L'
6. 39.87 U' R2 U L2 U B2 D' F2 D F' R B2 L' U2 B L2 U' F U2
7. 36.13 D2 B2 D2 U L2 U B2 R2 L2 D' U' R F2 L2 D B L' F' L D' F' U'
8. 37.79 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 R' B2 F' L' D B L U2 R'
9. 31.11 B2 D B2 U' R2 L2 D L2 B2 F2 L2 F' D' F' U R U' B2 R B L D'
10. 37.15 U' L2 D B2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L' B' U R' U2 R F' R2 D' B2 U
11. 33.68 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 D' L' U' B2 D' B' R U2 L' U' B' U'
12. 37.11 L2 D' L2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U F' R U R' B R2 L' D' F2 R' U'


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 28, 2013)

I had a 24.70 at that no 5 B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 U R2 U2 F L U' F2 R D2 U' B R2 D' L'  Your times will came back to normal.. trust me.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm already glad I can still do the sub40s LOL!!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 28, 2013)

A few PFFRRT solves in there.. but I just did an average of 25. Not bad I think, just a second over my PB averages:



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Feb 28, 2013 8:52:22 PM - 9:51:06 PM

Mean: 35.44
Average: 35.28
Best time: 28.91
Median: 34.59
Worst time: 45.62
Standard deviation: 4.05

Best average of 5: 32.26
2-6 - 34.42 31.59 (28.91) (44.57) 30.76

Best average of 12: 34.51
1-12 - 32.60 34.42 31.59 (28.91) (44.57) 30.76 40.07 36.07 34.76 38.23 34.59 32.00

1. 32.60 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 U B2 R' B' U2 L U B R2 L D' B U'
2. 34.42 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 D' L2 D U' R D2 B' L' D2 U L2 F2 D U2
3. 31.59 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U F2 D' L2 F R' U2 B2 D R D' R B U
4. 28.91 U2 R2 B2 D F2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 U L' F' D' F' U2 B2 L' F R2 D' U'
5. 44.57 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U' R2 D' U B U2 R B' F L' U R L2 B L
6. 30.76 U R2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 D R2 F2 U F D F' R B2 U B' L' B' R2 U'
7. 40.07 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 L D U' L B' F' L' D2 U' F
8. 36.07 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 L F2 D2 U' L' U2 B' L D B2
9. 34.76 U B2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 B' U2 L B F2 U2 R F' L U'
10. 38.23 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 U R' B' R L D U R' F U2 L' D'
11. 34.59 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D2 L F' L2 D B' D2 U' L U2 F U2
12. 32.00 D' L2 D B2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 U' B F' D' R2 F D2 B' R F L
13. 45.62 F2 L2 D' B2 U B2 U2 F2 R U F' D U2 R' D R D R
14. 34.19 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 D B' U2 L' B2 F' U B U R' U2
15. 30.04 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 U L2 F2 U2 F L' D2 R U L' F' R' U2 R L'
16. 34.34 U' R2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 L2 D2 L' B2 D' R2 U2 F L' D2 B2 D' U'
17. 36.79 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U B2 U' R2 L2 D2 R' D' U' R B' U' F R' U L D'
18. 36.65 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 F' R2 L D L F D R2 U' F
19. 31.85 U2 L2 U B2 F2 U B2 U R2 D L2 B F' D F2 D L U2 F' U F' D2
20. 40.91 D F2 U' L2 U' F2 D L2 D2 R2 U2 R' D2 U F L B L' F2 U' L2
21. 36.11 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U B' U F U' F2 L' B2 U' F2 R'
22. 36.61 B2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U R2 B D2 F' D' L2 D2 L' B2 L2 U2
23. 32.91 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D R2 B2 R F R2 L' B2 L D2 B' D' F U'
24. 37.21 L2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U F2 U R' U' B D R' U F R L F D2
25. 34.08 R2 D B2 U R2 D2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 F R2 B2 D' L D' U2 F2 U F' U'


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 28, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> A few PFFRRT solves in there.. but I just did an average of 25. Not bad I think, just a second over my PB averages:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yuhuuuuuuuuuuuuu  CONGRATS girl


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 1, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> A few PFFRRT solves in there.. but I just did an average of 25. Not bad I think, just a second over my PB averages:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You will soon be breaking some more PBs. Nice going!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 1, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> A few PFFRRT solves in there.. but I just did an average of 25. Not bad I think, just a second over my PB averages:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great!~

Do you use Full PLL or 2 Look?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't know all the PLLs yet, so it is a mix of both  With a few beginner things thrown in the loop as well


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 2, 2013)

Another 25 solves.



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 2, 2013 3:06:18 PM - 3:33:14 PM

Mean: 35.04
Average: 34.96
Best time: 27.33
Median: 34.96
Worst time: 44.40
Standard deviation: 4.49

Best average of 5: 31.89
6-10 - (27.33) 38.06 (38.81) 29.48 28.13

Best average of 12: 33.70
1-12 - 36.85 30.43 (41.15) 33.07 32.92 (27.33) 38.06 38.81 29.48 28.13 33.00 36.28

1. 36.85 B2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 D' U' L2 B L2 F' R' B U2 F' U' F2 L' U'
2. 30.43 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 U' R2 B U R L B D F2 U R D2
3. 41.15 D2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 F' D' R F' D2 R B2 D' U2 R U2
4. 33.07 U' B2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U B' D2 F2 L2 U' R2 L' F L2 U'
5. 32.92 U2 B2 D' L2 U R2 U' B2 U L2 U2 B' D F' L' D' U R2 F2 R' F'
6. 27.33 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 U L2 U' F2 U F2 R' F' U R D B2 L D' U2 B U2
7. 38.06 D B2 U R2 L2 D2 U' R2 B2 U F2 R' U' L' D B L F2 D2 F' L' U
8. 38.81 U2 L2 U' R2 D B2 U2 R2 U' B D' R B2 F2 R2 D B2 F' L U'
9. 29.48 B2 D B2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 F L F R2 B U' F R2 F2 L' D2
10. 28.13 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D R2 U L' B2 L2 U2 R F' D2 F2 D R' U'
11. 33.00 U' L2 D F2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' F2 R' L2 D F2 L' F' R2 D B' D
12. 36.28 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 B2 D F2 U' F' L' U' B2 D R2 U R' B U
13. 37.41 U B2 D R2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 D L' D2 L D R' B' U F2 R' F' U'
14. 44.40 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U R2 L2 D' B2 U' B' L U' R' D' U' L' B L F2 L2
15. 39.86 B2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 L' F L2 U B' R2 B F' R' B D'
16. 34.36 D2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D B R2 L2 B L' B2 R' L2 B' L2
17. 38.41 U2 B2 D L2 U F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D B R2 B' R B L D2 U' B U
18. 34.96 U F2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D' R L B' F' L F D B D2 F'
19. 30.09 R2 U B2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 B' F' U B R2 D U' R' U F2 D'
20. 41.34 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B U R2 B' R' L2 D' F' U' L D'
21. 35.75 F2 U B2 F2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U' F U' B' F U' L D2 U' L' D
22. 33.97 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U L2 D2 R2 F D2 R' U L U F' U' B' U2 L'
23. 28.01 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 D' F R' U2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' L F' D
24. 39.15 L2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 U L2 U R' D' B' D2 U F' D2 R' L' U2 L2
25. 32.69 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 U B2 U R' D' U2 R L D2 L' F' R' F'



Just above my PBs .. so if I warm up enough I can make those times I just made. When not warmed up I set times of like 40-45 steadily.

That 44 in there.. messed up my cross.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 2, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Another 25 solves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Let's see you breaking your PBs in the same session...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 2, 2013)

Not really cause what I posted here IS the session LOL

One of my cats (the one not in the last video) came laying on my lap and conveniently chose my arm to put its head.

Result: happy cat, sleeping arm


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 2, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> One of my cats (the one not in the last video) came laying on my lap and conveniently chose my arm to put its head.
> 
> Result: happy cat, sleeping arm


AWWWWWWWWW!!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah.. he stayed on there for quite some time, and I let him.  -I- liked it, my arm not so much. Too bad.. shouldn't have become an arm then. LOL


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 3, 2013)

Lol, is your arm ok?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah.. it recuperated quickly. It's like a sleeping leg.. at first it's oh fun numb.. then OOOWWWW and then back to normal


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 3, 2013)

Hehehe. How many cats do you have?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 3, 2013)

I have two  Two brothers who will celebrate their 2nd b-day at the end of the month, roughly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrjhOEH1pcQ <-- at 2.5 months old, if you like cute baby cats playing and falling off stuff lol


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 3, 2013)

50 solves!!



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 3, 2013 9:51:21 AM - 11:07:44 AM

Mean: 34.81
Average: 34.71
Best time: 26.42
Median: 34.79
Worst time: 48.20
Standard deviation: 4.27

Best average of 5: 31.65
35-39 - 30.98 35.11 (26.42) 28.85 (39.03)

Best average of 12: 33.58
9-20 - 35.97 30.88 33.94 32.88 29.30 (38.24) 36.24 (27.34) 38.00 28.73 35.52 34.31

1. 31.89 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U F U2 L D B L' D F' D' R' U
2. 34.05 F2 D B2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 U F U' F' L2 U2 R B2 L' U' F2 U2
3. 30.59 D F2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 B' L B' R2 L' F' D U F' D' U2
4. 39.16 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 D L2 D B R' L' F R L' F' D' U F' U
5. 32.31 U L2 D2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 F' D2 L' B' D B2 R U B2 D R2
6. 34.47 U2 L2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 D' U' B D2 L D U L U' B D F D'
7. 36.38 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 U' R D F U2 R2 L B2 U2 L' B' D
8. 36.17 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 U' F2 D' R' U L B' F' D' L D' B2 L'
9. 35.97 L2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 D L2 D L2 U' L' F D' R2 B2 D R B2 D U2
10. 30.88 D' B2 D U R2 B2 U R2 D L2 U B' R' D' R L B' L U' B' D2 U'
11. 33.94 L2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U B2 U2 R' U' R' F' L' D2 B L2 D' F D2
12. 32.88 D' B2 D F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 D L2 B F D' F' R L2 D' B U L U'
13. 29.30 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' B D2 U2 B' D2 L B' U' R2 D2
14. 38.24 U' L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 U' F' R2 L B' F U L' B R' U' R'
15. 36.24 L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D B2 D2 B2 D2 L' F D2 U F' D' R' L U F'
16. 27.34 L2 D2 U B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 L U' R F U' B2 U B' U2 R' D
17. 38.00 R2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 R' F D F2 R2 U L B2 F2 U'
18. 28.73 B2 U2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U F D' U B' F' L2 B2 R B U'
19. 35.52 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 R' U F D' B R F2 D B' F' D2
20. 34.31 U' F2 U' L2 U' B2 D B2 L2 U R L2 B D U2 B2 U F D F2
21. 38.91 B2 R2 U' F2 D L2 U L2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 U' F L' B U' L2 F2 L
22. 32.55 D' B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 L' F2 D F D B U F L' B' U'
23. 33.07 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 R' D F' L' B L' F2 D2 R' D' U'
24. 45.24 R2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 D' U2 L2 D U' F' D2 U B' R2 L' U F' R' L2
25. 41.25 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D B R2 D' R2 D L' F R2 B' L2 D'
26. 30.68 B2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D U' B' R2 F' L2 D U F L B2 L' U2
27. 37.67 B2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 U' L' B' F R' B2 U R2 B2 D2 U
28. 37.41 R2 U F2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 L' D2 L2 F' R F2 D' L2 B' F D2
29. 35.02 U B2 D F2 L2 U R2 U B2 L2 D2 L' F R2 L B' L' D2 L' B2 R'
30. 32.44 U2 L2 D B2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 U B U2 R D2 L' B D' U' R L' U
31. 34.62 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 D' B2 R F2 L' F D R2 B2 R F' L2
32. 35.29 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 D' R L2 B' D L' U' B2 R2 F L U'
33. 32.88 L2 U' L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 U' F2 U2 F R' U2 L2 B U' L' B2 L2 F' U'
34. 37.19 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' B' D F R2 L D2 R' U' R' U' L2
35. 30.98 U B2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 L' D' F2 U' L F L U2 R F' L'
36. 35.11 B2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 D' U' B2 L2 U' R B2 L U2 F' R2 L' U' B' L'
37. 26.42 D' F2 R2 U L2 U' B2 D' R2 D' F' R' B2 D B' F2 D2 U R2 L
38. 28.85 L2 D' L2 U' R2 D U F2 U' L2 U' R' D F2 L F2 R2 F L2 F'
39. 39.03 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D F' U R L' F U' R2 D' R L' U2
40. 38.76 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U L2 U L2 D' B R D2 B U B' U2 R D F2 D2
41. 32.29 L2 D' B2 D2 U L2 D R2 B2 D' L U' B' D2 L2 D B2 U' R D'
42. 48.20 B2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U B L D' R2 F U' B' L' U' B2 U'
43. 32.45 D2 L2 D' R2 D F2 L2 F2 D' B2 R D2 B' U2 L U' F L2 U L U
44. 35.05 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 B U2 F2 U2 R L D F R2 L2 U'
45. 37.85 U' R2 B2 U F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U R2 F L' B' D' U' B2 F' R' F L U2
46. 28.35 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 L B2 U2 R' F2 D F' L' B' U
47. 34.96 U' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 B R' F2 L' D' R U' B2 R' F' U
48. 31.52 R2 D L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 U2 F' D2 U L2 B2 F R' B2 D' U F
49. 40.89 D2 R2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U R F D B2 L U2 F' D' B' F
50. 39.18 R2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 B2 D F2 U F R D' F' D2 L F2 D' R F2 U



*bops head on table now* At least I know I can make my PB times just have to do more solves during the evenings and weekends hehe.

Those 40 times.. just me being STUUPID. lol


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 3, 2013)

*boinkboinkboinkboink* All centers and edges reduced on the gigaminx! Now on to the solving like the mega.. WOOHOO!!

(yes I can be ecstatic over something like this hihi)


Annnnndd... R' D' R D 's it into submission


YAYYYYY!!

Got it in the mail yesterday, it was scrambled in the evening and just now spent time to finish the cube. WOOT!!


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 3, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> 50 solves!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow,, you are doing so great. That 26.42 LOL.. 0.02 close to a PB


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks! Yeah.. lol soooo close.

Ah well I am already glad I can still set those times!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 6, 2013)

Apparently being pissed off helps too. Ever had that happen when someone puts words in your mouth that you didn't even SAY?

Yeah.. so.. here I am being pissed at someone from a forum that I will never even meet most likely.. and.. looking at it from a distance.. how stupid huh to get riled up by someone like that... *laughs* PSH (and now to BELIEVE it!).

However.. times profited.. look. My AO5 benefited from this lol




Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 6, 2013 4:18:11 PM - 4:29:56 PM

Mean: 34.83
Average: 35.00
Best time: 28.35
Median: 36.24
Worst time: 39.59
Standard deviation: 3.46

Best average of 5: 30.83
8-12 - (36.05) 30.92 31.03 30.55 (28.35)

Best average of 12: 35.00
1-12 - 36.83 36.84 36.13 36.35 38.47 36.80 (39.59) 36.05 30.92 31.03 30.55 (28.35)

1. 36.83 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 U F L U' B2 D2 U B' D U2 R U
2. 36.84 D' F2 D' L2 U L2 U F2 L2 U' F' L B' D2 F2 D' F R2 D F2 L
3. 36.13 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 D R2 F2 D2 F' L' F' R B R2 U' B2 L' D2 U'
4. 36.35 U' F2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 F' R2 L' B D' F2 L' U' B2 L
5. 38.47 R2 U B2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D B' L2 U R' F' L B F D' F2 D'
6. 36.80 B2 L2 D' L2 U B2 U R2 L2 U' L2 B D L2 D B' L B D2 F L' D'
7. 39.59 F2 U2 B2 D2 U R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 L' B2 R' F R' B' U2 L' D' R2 U2
8. 36.05 R2 B2 U' B2 D U2 L2 F2 D2 U' L F R D' B' F' L' D' R2 F' L'
9. 30.92 F2 D2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 F' R U' B' D2 R B F2 R2 L'
10. 31.03 L2 D R2 D' F2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 U' R' D' U2 B L2 F U R2 U L2 U'
11. 30.55 R2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 U R2 B2 D2 U F' R' L' U R' B2 R2 D2 L B2 U'
12. 28.35 L2 U B2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R D L' U' R B2 U' F U' R


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 6, 2013)

Awww, your cats are cute. Nice solving too!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey! Do you all in the Netherlands organize cubing meetups or anything like that? 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 6, 2013)

Definitely!

Where do you think the current world record was set? *grin*


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 6, 2013)

Not in WCA comps, but casually, you know? 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 6, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Not in WCA comps, but casually, you know?
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


It has already been answered right?


----------



## Gordon (Mar 6, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> However.. times profited.. look. My AO5 benefited from this lol
> 
> Best average of 5: 30.83
> 8-12 - (36.05) 30.92 31.03 30.55 (28.35)



That's 0.06 seconds more than my best avg of 5


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh you mean like at people's homes or something.. just for fun?

Not a clue. Even in The NL distances are something that is a bit much sometimes. I would like to though!


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 6, 2013)

I guess NL has some kind of zip code system, so the many Dutch cubers on SS might want to put that next to "location" so the ones who live nearby each other could meet to cube.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 6, 2013)

I doubt many Dutch folk are going to do that.

Our zipcodes reveal cities and even neighborhoods, and if you add the letters you got the street as well. (1234AB is the structure)


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 6, 2013)

STALKER TIME
jkjkjk


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 6, 2013)

Heyyy it's you again, my favorite stalker!!


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hola


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 6, 2013)

How's life treating ya stalker fella?


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 6, 2013)

Not too bad
Except I just added some maru into my guhong v2 (godly mods), and it became insanely slow
took it apart and realized it was basically filled with plastic sludge
I'll have to clean it out soon, don't quite know why the maru turned the dust into sludge.
I think it'll be all right again when it dries (I hope so)

I love making long posts
How're you?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 6, 2013)

hahahah awwww poor guhong.

Yeah you'll have to take the majority out then and after that break it in like a madman. I made the same sort of mistake. I put a wee bit of new lube in my main a few days ago. Remind me to NOT do that EVAH AGAIN right.

cube slooooow, fingers tiiiiiirredddd from the cube feeling like bricks. I already cleaned it out of course, and just now it finally feels again like it used to.

If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


Doing good. Just ate a wee bit too much candy I think... uuuuuugghh. Hehe. Otherwise peachy thank goodness.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 6, 2013)

funny thing is it's not even new
my friend bought it a long time ago (it was a lubix fusion, actually)
it was pretty perfect, but he decided to mod it, and afterwards, he got bored., put vegetable oil in it, and (don't ask me why) put it in the microwave
o the core is kinda melted a little bit, but not too much. 
he asked me to fix it.
I think the mush stuff is from the modding

the inside of the cube smells something absolutely awful. you could use it as knockout gas. I think the vegetable oil went rancid. ugh.

anyway, the maru is drying out now, and it's going back to normal
thank goodness, but I'm still going to clean it eventually. 
tons of cube dust=bad


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 7, 2013)

If you ever need a new core and screw and spring set, they sell them on hknowstore, just send them a message 

The microwave??

The guy needs a slappin' for disrespecting da cube!


----------



## Gordon (Mar 7, 2013)

I would not suggest a new core, but a complete new cube in that special case.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 8, 2013)

There.. did an average of 50 and I have the last solves of the session 45 till 50 on film!



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 8, 2013 8:12:31 AM - 9:35:29 AM

Mean: 33.71
Average: 33.61
Best time: 25.48
Median: 34.00
Worst time: 46.67
Standard deviation: 4.15

Best average of 5: 31.31
9-13 - (25.82) 30.49 35.24 28.19 (36.04)

Best average of 12: 32.56
9-20 - 25.82 30.49 35.24 28.19 36.04 33.40 36.65 (25.48) 34.39 34.95 (36.88) 30.47

1. 26.31 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 L' D2 L F L' B' U2 R D' L' D2
2. 35.58 R2 D U2 L2 D' F2 U L2 U' L2 U R' B L D U L' B U' R' L' U2
3. 31.59 B2 D U R2 L2 U R2 D L2 B2 L2 B' F2 L F L' D R' U B' F2 U2
4. 36.30 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 U L B' U2 R' B' L' F2 D U' F'
5. 36.34 D' R2 D F2 D2 B2 U B2 D' R2 U2 L' U' F' U F' U B R D2 B2 U'
6. 38.87 B2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' B' U' F2 R B2 U' L B' U' F U'
7. 34.04 U L2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 B' U2 L' U R2 U' R' B' U B2 D'
8. 40.72 B2 D F2 D R2 D U2 L2 U B2 U' F' D' R2 D2 B2 L U F D2 R' B'
9. 25.82 D2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' L' U2 R' B R2 F R2 B2 U' F2
10. 30.49 D' U2 B2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 L2 B L D B' D2 U' B2 R' L2 F2 D'
11. 35.24 D' F2 U F2 R2 U L2 D R2 L2 U F D' B2 R' F' U R L' B2 F2
12. 28.19 F2 R2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U' B' F' L' D' B' L F2 D U F U2
13. 36.04 R2 F2 U2 B2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D L U R' F U R' U' B L2 U'
14. 33.40 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 U L' R2 D' R2 F2 D' L F D R U'
15. 36.65 F2 D R2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 R F L' D F U' L' F R2 L U
16. 25.48 L2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 F R2 D' L' B2 L B2 F L B
17. 34.39 L2 D2 U L2 D' R2 U' L2 U B2 U' B F' U' B2 F R' B' U' R L' U2
18. 34.95 F2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 D' F L' F' R L2 D' B2 R2 F L2
19. 36.88 R2 U R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 U B2 L' U2 F' R2 F L2 D R B' D
20. 30.47 R2 D2 R2 U R2 U F2 R2 U' R2 L2 F' D' F2 U2 B2 R' D U2 B' R2
21. 32.69 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' B' R D U2 B U2 R' U' F L2
22. 27.60 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D F' R2 F L F L' D2 F' L2 U'
23. 38.20 R2 U L2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 L' U2 L2 F D R2 U2 L' D' F' U2
24. 37.67 B2 U F2 D U F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 L' F' D' U' R2 U' F U' L' D2
25. 29.41 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 R F L2 F2 L U F D' R' L' D'
26. 33.87 R2 U B2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 L2 D2 R' U2 L D U R U F D' L2 U2
27. 34.85 B2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 U B D R' F' R2 D' L D' U' F'
28. 32.46 D2 F2 D' U B2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 R' B' U2 R' D B L2 F D' B2 R
29. 31.64 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 U L D B D2 R' L2 F' D L2 D' U'
30. 35.30 F2 U B2 F2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 L2 D' F' R D L D' F' D2 U2 R' L
31. 36.12 B2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 U B2 R2 D R2 B' U2 B2 L' U L D' B' D2 U
32. 35.86 U B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 F R' D F' U' B U B2 U L
33. 29.28 B2 D F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' B R' D' L' D B' D2 R2 L U L
34. 35.11 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F' L U2 F' L2 D' F R' U' L U'
35. 28.46 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D L2 U' R' B2 L D F' R F2 R D2 R' U
36. 36.35 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 D B' U' R F2 L' F' D F2 D B'
37. 35.26 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 U B2 D2 F R B D' F D F2 D L' U2
38. 46.67 D R2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 R' B' U2 R' L' F L F D' U
39. 27.03 L2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 U' F2 D R2 D' F U B' L' F U F R L U2
40. 40.70 F2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 U' F' L' F U' B D' U F' L U2 L' U2
41. 30.36 U' B2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 U L2 B2 U' B' L F L2 D' U2 R F2 D' U2 B2
42. 32.02 D' L2 F2 L2 D B2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 B' R2 F L B' L F2 R' L D' L
43. 33.46 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' L' F2 R2 D F' U2 L2 F' L' B2
44. 32.51 L2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 R B' L2 B' U R U' B' U'
45. 33.95 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 U R2 B2 L D' U2 B2 L B' U2 F2 D2
46. 33.61 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U F D R' F U' F' L' F' R' U2
47. 32.28 B2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B R' B U F L' D' F' L' D U2
48. 30.51 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 F D R B U' R' L2 U2 R2 B R (too bad this got a +2)
49. 34.62 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 U L2 D' B2 L2 B2 L' F L2 D B F' U' L' D R2
50. 39.76 U2 L2 D L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D U2 R' B2 F R' U2 R D2 B2 R' B' U'



The film will have to wait a little bit of course 

That 46? Messed up cross. UGH!


Every now and then my fingers get in a bunch.. for some reason then I don't dare to turn the cube out of fear it'll fly out of my hands.
I have ordered new cubesmith textured tiles, so when those come in they'll get put on the cube and that should HOPEFULLY sort that. The texture's worn off LOL

I also cut the inner corners of the stickers off (the ones on the corner pieces), and will do this per default on the new tiles as well.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 8, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> 1. 26.31 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 L' D2 L F L' B' U2 R D' L' D2
> 9. 25.82 D2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' L' U2 R' B R2 F R2 B2 U' F2
> 12. 28.19 F2 R2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U' B' F' L' D' B' L F2 D U F U2
> 16. 25.48 L2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 F R2 D' L' B2 L B2 F L B
> ...



Damn girl... You are doing great!! I remember you doing double these times not so long ago...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok yeah that is a lot of 20s lol

I find that the cross is getting so much easier, where in the past I had trouble with it. I can plan it much better and it is now the focus on the first pair where I mostly lose time.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 8, 2013)

I would say you are the next here that has passed my times.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 8, 2013)

The video has uploaded!

Just a wee bit to finish processing and then it'll be live right here:


Spoiler



[video=youtube_share;Ao86FuJEmxA]http://youtu.be/Ao86FuJEmxA[/video]


45. 33.95 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 U R2 B2 L D' U2 B2 L B' U2 F2 D2
46. 33.61 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U F D R' F U' F' L' F' R' U2
47. 32.28 B2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B R' B U F L' D' F' L' D U2
48. 30.51 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 F D R B U' R' L2 U2 R2 B R (too bad this got a +2)
49. 34.62 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 U L2 D' B2 L2 B2 L' F L2 D B F' U' L' D R2
50. 39.76 U2 L2 D L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D U2 R' B2 F R' U2 R D2 B2 R' B' U'



As for passing your times.. not yet!  too many still above the norm hehe


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 8, 2013)

Great video! Have you tried shooting from behind?


----------



## Gordon (Mar 8, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> shooting from behind



That's not fair


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 8, 2013)

Gordon said:


> That's not fair



You know what I meant


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 8, 2013)

Sure.. if you come over and dig up the big stand from SOMEWHERE in the attic lol


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 8, 2013)

Gordon said:


> I would not suggest a new core, but a complete new cube in that special case.



Surprisingly, the core is almost completely fine, just a little of it kinda melted and formed a disgusting lump of plastic that I sanded off
And somehow, after cleaning it, it's magic
the only problem now is that it has barely any lube in it and I'm out of silicone oil, gonna order some soon
And also that the dang corners twist SO MUCH!
blarg, probably just me



Kattenvriendin said:


> The microwave??
> 
> The guy needs a slappin' for disrespecting da cube!



Yes, I slapped him at lunch a while back. Everyone at our table cheered, and no teachers noticed.
It was funny


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 9, 2013)

I am now awake because of a coughing fit .. tickle coughs are ugh.

anyway.. I started solving the 4x4x6 today, very carefully because of an issue with the core (new one got shipped yesterday, so yay!) and I can manage it so far. Was able to solve the centers like a 4x4, was able to solve the edges like the 4x4, and brought it back to cubic form rather easily.

I followed the tut by CBCuber and didn't need much help with that save for the "first this then that" thingie. Now before I went to other things I learned to do the centers and got all that done and tomorrow.. today rather.. I will be learning how to get the remainder solved.

No hiccups at all, everything is going just peachy and I love this cuboid (it's the only one I have aside from a 3x3x2 that I can solve as long as I have the algos on a peek sheet for it).

So.. happy with how well things are going I put it aside, did some work on the computer that needed doing and went to bed.

Eeeevery time I fall asleep I start dreaming of the thing!!  And not a nightmare either.. noo.. I can solve it just fine every single time.. but.. gah.. I have solved it enough already!

YO BRAIN.. listen to me you brain.. solving it during the day while awake is good enough ya hear. Learning the steps to solve it I can do during the day. Night is for sleeping, not cubing.. kay?

Cuboid must have made an impression, I bet.


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 9, 2013)

I've had cubing dreams before too! It was very similar. Not exactly bad, I just wanted to relax and not think instead of constantly solve cubes in my head all night. 

Glad you're enjoying the 4x4x6 though!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah exactly. It's happened more than with this one cube, but this was annoying. I mean.. every.. single.. time. RAAAAH

But yep, enjoying it a bundle! I figured that if I am going to have ONE cuboid I wanted it to be one that I could disassemble and reassemble. I mean I also have the Rubik tower.. and man that thing about gave me a nervous breakdown as I wasn't able to solve it and it was NOT a cube for disassembling so I stayed far away from even trying.

With the help of SuperAntoniovivaldi (youtube, check him out, he is SUCH a nice person and SO helpful!) and a bit of luck I managed to get it back into submission, but brrr.. 

This cuboid here is giving me less nerves where that is concerned as I know that whatever happens I know how to build it back up.

Maybe weird, but I like being able to LOL


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 9, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> (it's the only one I have aside from a 3x3x2 that I can solve as long as I have the algos on a peek sheet for it).


This is all you need:


Spoiler


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes.. like I said: as long as I have my peek sheet 

That is a peek sheet that you gave me *giggle*


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 9, 2013)

Muahahhahahaah!! *slaps the 4x4x6 into submission*

I solved it


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 9, 2013)

Third time is the charm. FUN cube this. More fun to solve the 3x3 after this one cause it's so light hahaha.

Had to tension the main more already.. that cube is getting hella fast the more I use it and it is faster than I can keep up with hahaha, so.. tighten a wee bit and it works peachy again. As I go faster it'll become even more smooth, so I wager I'll continuously run after that cube now. 

Now that is ok *pats it* Rather have it speed up than slow down after all.

Just did a session of 12. Tired as heck right now as it's getting closer to 1am but broke my AO5 :tu



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 10, 2013 12:19:32 AM - 12:42:56 AM

Mean: 34.27
Average: 34.27
Best time: 25.91
Median: 35.81
Worst time: 42.65
Standard deviation: 4.77

Best average of 5: 30.63
1-5 - (25.91) 29.70 27.08 (36.83) 35.10

Best average of 12: 34.27
1-12 - (25.91) 29.70 27.08 36.83 35.10 36.98 36.15 30.14 38.38 35.47 36.87 (42.65)

1. 25.91 U R2 D F2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 R' F2 R' L U' F L' D' R' L'
2. 29.70 R2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 B' R B' D L2 F' R D L' B2 U'
3. 27.08 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 D' B U2 R D' R' L2 U2 B R L
4. 36.83 R2 D U F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' R F U R B2 D2 U B' F2 D
5. 35.10 R2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 F' R U' L2 U2 B D2 F2 L' F'
6. 36.98 D' B2 U L2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' R' U R2 B2 F L2 D B2 U' L'
7. 36.15 R2 L2 D2 B2 D' U2 B2 D F2 L2 U' F D L B' D' B U F L F' R
8. 30.14 B2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 F2 U B2 D2 L' F R' U' F U2 L2 B' F' U L
9. 38.38 F2 U2 R2 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F R2 U L' B F R2 B2 U R' L
10. 35.47 B2 D F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 U R' U R' B' D' U R2 D' B' F
11. 36.87 D' U2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 L2 D' B' L' D B2 R F' L' B2 F2
12. 42.65 D' U' L2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 D L2 D' F' U' R' F' R2 D U2 L2 F L' D'


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice, keep going and you'll be sub-30 in no time!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks! 

I still cannot say I am sub 35. There are too many times that I end up above the 35sec mark with my solves after all. I AM willing to solidly say: sub40. The times when sup40 happens I usually messed up my cross or inserted a pair in the wrong slot.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 10, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I still cannot say I am sub 35. There are too many times that I end up above the 35sec mark with my solves after all. I AM willing to solidly say: sub40. The times when sup40 happens I usually messed up my cross or inserted a pair in the wrong slot.



Exactly the same for me, just that I can _surely_ say I am sub-35 but not sub-33  I also get 40+ some 5-6 in an avg50, but they are because I messup cross or F2L, just like you


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 10, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I still cannot say I am sub 35. There are too many times that I end up above the 35sec mark with my solves after all.



Yeah, I know what you mean. I could do only 40 solves today. Bad times.. Not every solve day is a good day 



Spoiler



Mean:  27.64
Standard deviation: 3.33
Best Time: 18.71
Worst Time: 33.15

Best average of 5: 24.78
30-34 - (32.09) 24.06 (21.96) 23.21 27.06

Best average of 12: 26.85
27-38 - 26.17 29.67 (33.15) 32.09 24.06 21.96 23.21 27.06 29.56 27.34 27.42 (18.71)


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 10, 2013)

Note that I nearly beat my PB too with that last late hour session, just saw LOL!!

But it's not something I will do every day that late night stuff.. I really wanted to solve the 4x4x6 another time, AND I wanted to speedcube too.. some days there are not enough hours in the day.

Nice times Marcel!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 10, 2013)

WOOOOO first PB under 25secs, and it wasn't a skip either *grin*

Session of 50 just done, break time hahaha. Later on I will try to do another one.

Shoot.. just saw.. I broke ALL my PBs in this session 



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 10, 2013 11:49:13 AM - 1:06:29 PM

Mean: 34.33
Average: 34.35
Best time: 24.56
Median: 34.71
Worst time: 43.12
Standard deviation: 4.05

Best average of 5: 28.80
33-37 - 26.75 28.14 (24.56) (32.25) 31.50

Best average of 12: 32.44
28-39 - 32.56 38.26 25.77 38.60 (39.51) 26.75 28.14 (24.56) 32.25 31.50 38.44 32.14

1. 35.04 F2 U' R2 U B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 F' R2 D' B R D B R' U R
2. 31.23 F2 D2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F' L' D' R B' U B2 F2 U2 R' U
3. 34.63 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R F' L D L2 U' R U' R2 D
4. 36.10 U' R2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 F D B D2 F L2 F R' L B'
5. 30.86 F2 D R2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L' D' F D' U' L2 F2 R' B R2 L'
6. 31.76 F2 U B2 D B2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 L' D' U F' U' F' L2 F R2 U R'
7. 38.97 L2 D B2 D' U' L2 D' R2 D L2 U2 L F D' F' R2 B' R2 F U' F' U
8. 35.42 R2 F2 D B2 D U L2 B2 U' B2 D2 B' R' U2 F U L' B D2 R' L
9. 39.98 U2 R2 U' L2 D R2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 F' R' B R' D' B' D' F' L D'
10. 43.12 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 U R2 U R2 F2 L2 B' F2 U' B' R' D' B U2 R
11. 27.09 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 L2 U' L' D B F L F L B2 R2 U'
12. 34.39 D' B2 R2 L2 U B2 U' F2 D B2 D' R' L U' B D2 L B2 F L D' U2
13. 28.41 L2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D R L2 B F2 U' L2 D2 U' F2 U F
14. 32.63 L2 B2 F2 U F2 U B2 D R2 B2 D B' R' F R U' R B2 L D' R2
15. 36.60 L2 D F2 U' B2 D F2 U2 F2 U F2 L B' F U L2 U L' B' R2 U2
16. 34.44 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D L2 U F R B F2 U2 R U R2 D B2
17. 35.34 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 D' U2 R' D' U2 R' B2 D' U2 B U'
18. 33.50 R2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D F' U B R2 L F2 D' F R' F
19. 35.20 R2 B2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 U' L F' U' F' D' F' R L' B2 F' U2
20. 33.16 D B2 U R2 D L2 D F2 U R2 F2 R' D' B' U L2 F' R F' R' F' U
21. 33.65 D2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 D' B2 R' L D' L D2 F' R2 F' D' R2
22. 35.28 U R2 U' B2 D' R2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 B' U2 R B' U' R2 U' R F L2 U'
23. 37.88 L2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D' R2 U2 B' L F D' F' D' F' D R' F2
24. 37.88 B2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U' R' D2 U B2 D L2 F D' B' U
25. 36.33 U' L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U L2 U2 R' B D R' L' U R' F U' B' U
26. 38.67 D2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 U' L2 D L2 U' F U' F' R' B' D B2 R2 L' B2
27. 39.16 L2 D L2 D2 U' F2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 R F2 L D B F' D F' R' L U
28. 32.56 L2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U F2 U F' L U F L' D' B2 D2 B' F2 U'
29. 38.26 D' L2 D2 B2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 B L D2 R' F' D' R' B' D2
30. 25.77 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U L2 D' L2 B2 F2 R' F L' D B F' R' F R' D2
31. 38.60 U' F2 L2 D' F2 D R2 U R2 L2 U' R B' U L B' R2 F' R2 U2 L'
32. 39.51 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U B2 U R' U R L D' F' L B' L' U2 R
33. 26.75 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U' F2 D' F2 R B2 D' B D L D' U' B' F' U'
34. 28.14 D U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 D' B' R' U F2 L D' B2 U' R L'
35. 24.56 U F2 R2 L2 U B2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 L F2 L' B L2 F D R2 B' L
36. 32.25 D B2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U R' U B' R D U' L U R D U2
37. 31.50 R2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D L D2 U L' D' U2 R L' F'
38. 38.44 R2 D U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' F' L' B D B' D F2 D2 F' D' U'
39. 32.14 D B2 D F2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 D' L F' U B2 L' F2 U' F2 U2 B' D
40. 37.80 D' B2 D R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D F2 L D' R' D R' D2 L' B R'
41. 38.29 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D' U B' F' D R2 L' U L' D2 B R' B'
42. 31.80 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D B2 U' B2 R B2 R' B D R D2 L F L' U'
43. 34.90 D' L2 D L2 B2 D' U' L2 B2 L2 D R F2 D' B R F' L' B' F2 L D2
44. 32.11 U' R2 L2 U L2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 U' L' D' U' L F' R' B' U' L' B' D'
45. 34.71 R2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 D U R2 D L2 B L F2 D2 L' U' B2 U2 F U' R'


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 10, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> WOOOOO first PB under 25secs, and it wasn't a skip either *grin*
> 
> Session of 50 just done, break time hahaha. Later on I will try to do another one.
> 
> ...



Congratulations!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks!!

*wonders how long it will take for a sudden <20 to appear..*

NOW I am getting curious alright lol


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 10, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> *wonders how long it will take for a sudden <20 to appear..*
> 
> NOW I am getting curious alright lol



I haven't got one in 2.5 months, though  You'll get one sooner than me for sure.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 10, 2013)

Who knows.. but you could get it easier by the looks of your times


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 10, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> I haven't got one in 2.5 months, though  You'll get one sooner than me for sure.


Which means that you have never gotten one ever.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 10, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> Which means that you have never gotten one ever.



Exactly! What I meant is I haven't got one even after 2.5 months of cubing. (which is not good IMO)


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 10, 2013)

You have no idea how long I have been cubing huh. *laughs*

MUUUUUCH longer


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 10, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> You have no idea how long I have been cubing huh. *laughs*
> 
> MUUUUUCH longer



But you have SO SO many other puzzles. My speedcubing collection comprises of just a Zhanchi haha.

the 2 Rubik's, 1 Type E and 1 Golden Seed don't count


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 10, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Exactly! What I meant is I haven't got one even after 2.5 months of cubing. (which is not good IMO)


It took me way longer than you to get to that timing. Keep it up and you can beat me. Maybe, just maybe, you may become the world champ.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 10, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> It took me way longer than you to get to that timing. Keep it up and you can beat me. Maybe, just maybe, you may become the world champ.



Thanks a lot! But world champ will take looooooooooooong haha. I will try my best. Same goes to you, I hope you get great times as well!

And also to Katten Vriendin, whose thread we are hijacking right now


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 10, 2013)

*giggle* I have to admit that I get distracted by other puzzles indeed. But there is something awesome about solving things like gigaminxes *grin*


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 10, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> *giggle* I have to admit that I get distracted by other puzzles indeed. But there is something awesome about solving things like gigaminxes *grin*


Good for you then! I can only solve 3x3 and 4x4 though(2x2, 1x1 and 0x0 too)


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 10, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> *giggle* I have to admit that I get distracted by other puzzles indeed. But there is something awesome about solving things like gigaminxes *grin*



Gigaminx? Wow...



cxinlee said:


> Good for you then! I can only solve 3x3 and 4x4 though(2x2, 1x1 and 0x0 too)



Me too 3x3, 2x2, 1x1, 0x0, no 4x4  Did you see MMAP's 1x1 tutorials? LOL

I solved a 2x2 once at a Cube Meet, but I don't have one. I didn't even time myself. And I even registered for it for my first comp lol


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 10, 2013)

No worries on the hijacks.. I have had pregnant women in here as well so.. nah. LOL No probs there. 

Gigaminx.. yep.

But not at a competition though.. the timer runs out before I get the thing solved (takes me a day with breaks lol). The fun in those is really in the solve itself. Just like with that 4x4x6 that I can REALLY recommend by the way  CBC has a good tutorial on it.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 10, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> No worries on the hijacks.. I have had pregnant women in here as well so.. nah. LOL No probs there.
> 
> Gigaminx.. yep.
> 
> But not at a competition though.. the timer runs out before I get the thing solved (takes me a day with breaks lol). The fun in those is really in the solve itself. Just like with that 4x4x6 that I can REALLY recommend by the way  CBC has a good tutorial on it.



Nice! But I would like to focus on WCA Puzzles only. I will order SS 4x4 5x5, Mega and Pyra from zcube.cn. Also Calvin's Sq-1 from India's cube store (shop.scmu.in)

Also I would love it if my Intro thread would come back to life


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey Katten!

First sub-20  try out the scramble, very easy!

19.27 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 B' U B2 L' U R' B R2 B2 R' U


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 10, 2013)

Well done!!! See there you go!

I will do that in a bit, first my next set of 50. You can see that I am getting tired alright:



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 10, 2013 2:47:26 PM - 4:03:44 PM

Mean: 35.09
Average: 35.10
Best time: 25.72
Median: 34.95
Worst time: 44.23
Standard deviation: 4.53

Best average of 5: 29.34
2-6 - (26.45) (40.78) 26.71 32.07 29.25

Best average of 12: 33.71
1-12 - 31.76 (26.45) (40.78) 26.71 32.07 29.25 34.48 36.67 37.40 37.55 36.91 34.27

1. 31.76 U F2 R2 U F2 D' F2 U R2 D R2 F L2 U' L D R' B2 F2 L' B F'
2. 26.45 D' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 D F R2 D' B' F' R D2 F2 L' F' U'
3. 40.78 D R2 F2 U' R2 U L2 U L2 U2 L' B2 D' L2 D U B L U F' D
4. 26.71 D L2 D' F2 D' L2 D' F2 U' F2 U L D2 U L D U F' D' U2 F'
5. 32.07 R2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U B D2 R D' B F2 R2 D' R L' D2
6. 29.25 L2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 B2 U L2 D' U' B' R' B' F2 R D2 B R' D F2 U2
7. 34.48 U' R2 D L2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D U' R' U' F2 L2 B L' D' R2 U L2
8. 36.67 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 B' L D R' B2 D2 F' D' U' B' U'
9. 37.40 L2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 L2 F R2 F2 U' B2 R D2 B R2 L' U'
10. 37.55 D L2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 U B' R L' D R D' B F R F2 L'
11. 36.91 D F2 U R2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D U2 B U' L2 U L U' R D2 U' F' U2
12. 34.27 L2 U2 B2 D U2 R2 U R2 B2 D F2 R U2 L2 B F2 R U R2 U L D'
13. 41.93 B2 U R2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 F R2 F R' D' U' L U' F' D2 U'
14. 32.23 D R2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 B' R2 U R U F2 L2 U' R D'
15. 30.76 F2 D F2 R2 L2 U' L2 F2 U L2 U2 F L2 F R2 B2 U' F' R B' U'
16. 37.25 F2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R' F' U B2 F' R2 L B R' L'
17. 28.65 D' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' U' F2 D B F' U' B2 R U' F2 L2 B2 R' U
18. 33.47 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 R' L' B L' F' D2 F R U B' U'
19. 38.57 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 U' R' B F2 D L' B R2 U R U
20. 35.70 D L2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 L' B' R F2 L2 D B' U' L D
21. 33.40 D B2 D F2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 D B' D2 R' D' L2 U' B R' F U
22. 38.15 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 D L2 U2 R F D' B' R2 L F R' U F' U
23. 39.55 R2 B2 D L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F' L' D' U' L B R D U2 L2 U
24. 42.19 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 D' L2 D2 L' F U F' R2 B' R F' R L2
25. 38.65 U' L2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U' B D' U2 L' B2 R' B F U2 F' U'
26. 33.51 B2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 L' D' R L B' U2 L B2 L U2
27. 31.63 L2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' R L' B' U' F2 D2 F' R2 B' D2
28. 41.85 B2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U B2 R2 B2 U' F R' D' B' L U' R' B2 D' R2 U'
29. 35.46 D' B2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 U L2 B2 D2 R' F' D' R' L' U L2 U L D2
30. 35.55 U' B2 R2 D' B2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U2 B' R' U' B D' F D F U' L2 U'
31. 29.82 D B2 U B2 U' R2 U' B2 U B2 L2 B' L' U2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 B'
32. 34.47 U R2 D' F2 U B2 F2 U B2 F2 D' B L B' F D' F2 L' B R' L'
33. 30.42 D L2 U' B2 R2 D R2 U L2 U B2 L' D2 B L' B' R' L' B' L' U2
34. 31.78 R2 U F2 D L2 U R2 D' L2 D2 B' R' F' D R' B L U' L2 D' U
35. 39.44 R2 B2 U B2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D B R D2 L2 B2 D2 U' L' F' U2
36. 27.85 D2 R2 U F2 U' B2 U B2 D F2 U R U R D L U' R2 D' R'
37. 44.23 D L2 U R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 L D F2 U' B' U F U R L
38. 34.80 L2 D U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 R F' D' B' D R2 U L B' F'
39. 35.10 F2 D' B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D B2 R B' U B' R2 L D R' B U L
40. 34.19 D' F2 D B2 R2 U B2 U B2 U2 F' R' B' L' F D2 F D F' U2 L2
41. 38.08 D B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' B L2 F2 R' F2 U' B' F D L2 U2
42. 40.69 D' R2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R' U' B' U2 F R2 U2
43. 38.57 F2 R2 D R2 L2 U' B2 L2 D R2 F L2 B U R D2 L' B2 U2 F
44. 25.72 D F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U' R B L U2 F2 U B' D2 R2 F' L'
45. 41.33 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 D' U' B' U2 F R' B' L D' B U2 L' U'
46. 30.61 U' L2 F2 U B2 U B2 L2 D L2 U2 F' R' B2 R U' F2 U' L2 U' F'
47. 30.61 F2 U L2 D B2 U R2 F2 R2 D B2 R' U2 F' R B2 R2 U B R2
48. 34.38 U2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 U F2 D R2 F' U2 R2 B2 D R2 D L F D
49. 40.95 U' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 U2 L B R' B' R2 D F2 U' F' L
50. 38.84 B2 D2 F2 D R2 U' L2 D2 U' R2 U' L' B' D2 B R2 L2 B' R2 D2 L' U'




R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 B' U B2 L' U R' B R2 B2 R' U

28.61
LOL not so easy for me.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 10, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Well done!!! See there you go!
> 
> I will do that in a bit, first my next set of 50. You can see that I am getting tired alright:
> 
> ...



Great! On that scramble, easy X-cross

z2 y D R' F R2 L2

Continue on with that and then tell me!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 10, 2013)

It's something I'd have to see in order to do it. Isn't something you can "learn" per se.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 10, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Hey Katten!
> 
> First sub-20  try out the scramble, very easy!
> 
> 19.27 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 B' U B2 L' U R' B R2 B2 R' U


I am at a birtday but brought my cube and iPad. I quickly did that scramble and had 19.617 in Chaostimer. Nice!


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice! I tried it but somehow screwed up cross


----------



## TP (Mar 10, 2013)

Kattenvriendin, Marcel: What do you think about your force cubes? How are they compared to stickerless/regular Zhanchi?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 10, 2013)

My force cubes aren't better than my main. I DID buy the primary color and purple zhanchi later on from zcube.cn (they call the primary the milky), and those two have become close seconds to my main, with the force cubes ranked behind those two speed wise.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 10, 2013)

My main is a black Zhanchi. My force cubes are real nice, but nothing special. My stickerless Zhanchi feels smoother and faster. But I think that is deception only because without stickers it makes a different noice and must be lighter in weight.


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 10, 2013)

Is your main a black or white zhanchi? I've noticed that my white zhanchis are much smoother than the others. I'm actually ordering some more as backups, since I love my white zhanchi so much and I'm paranoid about them changing the production and never getting the same thing again. Like you, my primary and purple zhanchi are a close second, but the white is most certainly my favorite.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 11, 2013)

Guess what.. my main is neither. It's yellow!


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 11, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Guess what.. my main is neither. It's yellow!


Cool! Mine is green, but maybe I might get a yellow or red one in the future. It must be fun for you to have cubes of different colors, and lots of different puzzles. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 11, 2013)

Exactly, that is why nothing is the same here.

SAVE for my collection Shengshou 2x2 and up, those are all white.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 11, 2013)

Strange, my Purple Zhanchi is also my second favorite. That is my current record holder


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh, a yellow cube. I haven't tried one of those yet. Can I ask what made you decide to make it your main? Does it turn better? Better recognition on yellow? Or do you just like yellow?

I have a burgeoning collection of cubes, and originally I didn't plan on having a "main". But the white just stood out from the rest.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 11, 2013)

Kattenvriendin;832724SAVE for my collection Shengshou 2x2 and up said:


> I would have a white ShengShou 8x8 which I don't need / want anymore. Solved maybe 5 times, one sticker chipped. If you are interested...
> 
> 
> And to add something to the current toppic: my main is blue


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 11, 2013)

Gordon.. with "and up" I meant all the way to the 9x9  I have them all 

jayefbe: it was my very first speedcube that I bought. I went for the best right off, chose a DIY to make it special, and since I like different color cubes and yellow is my favorite color.. the choice was easy 

And it is still the fastest of the bunch. Got quite a few compliments on it at events.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 11, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Gordon.. with "and up" I meant all the way to the 9x9  I have them all



I've thought you are looking for all them in white... sorry.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 11, 2013)

No sorries, just a misunderstanding 

Mind.. here is my collection, if you're curious: http://kattenvriendin.blogspot.nl/p/cubing_8.html


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 13, 2013)

Finally.. after two DAYS of shitty crap solves (in the higher 40s and 50s) I am back with a set of 12. I cubed all the afternoon just now, and finally I feel confident again in my handing the thing.

For some reason the causes were:
1) fingers cramping up
2) fear of pops

1) I tried to turn and things turned stiffly. Couldn't get the layers to move and then had to grip the entire thing with my hand to turn. Not good for times, that is for sure.
2) Fear of pops. Yes really. I didn't dare to turn because I was afraid to get a pop.

Now getting pops is normal. Nothing to be afraid of or anything but for some reason or another that thing set in my brain and kept nagging as I was solving. Drove me batty alright as for one I had the crampy fingers and for two when they COULD make moves they couldn't get it done.

*arrrghhhhh*

But. I think I am sorted now and am starting to get normal times again. Reasonable times, that is.



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 13, 2013 5:56:23 PM - 6:11:21 PM

Mean: 35.74
Average: 35.79
Best time: 29.76
Median: 35.78
Worst time: 41.20
Standard deviation: 3.51

Best average of 5: 33.41
8-12 - (29.76) 36.10 33.50 (40.17) 30.62

Best average of 12: 35.79
1-12 - (41.20) 37.54 34.10 39.19 35.46 33.04 38.17 (29.76) 36.10 33.50 40.17 30.62

1. 41.20 D R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 U L' D' R' B' D' F L2 D2 F' L' U'
2. 37.54 D' L2 U F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U' B' F D' R B' F2 U2 F D' B'
3. 34.10 D2 U' F2 U L2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U2 L U' B U L F' R' U L B2 U'
4. 39.19 F2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D L2 U L2 B' U' F' R B' F2 U2 R L'
5. 35.46 R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 U2 F' L' F' R' L' F' R2 D2 L2 F2 U'
6. 33.04 D R2 D R2 U F2 U F2 R2 D U' F U2 L B2 L D' B R U L2 D
7. 38.17 D' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U B' F2 D U F' D L2 F2 L' D' L2
8. 29.76 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 U' R2 F R' U' F2 D L' F L2 U' F' U'
9. 36.10 U L2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U B R U2 F R2 L U' L' U B2 U'
10. 33.50 F2 L2 F2 R2 D U R2 D L2 D' U' B U' R' F2 D' R' F L U F U
11. 40.17 L2 U B2 U R2 F2 R2 D U R2 U B U2 B2 R' L2 D L2 U' F R' U
12. 30.62 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 D R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F' R' B2 D R2 F D2 R' U2 L2


----------



## Crazycubemom (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello dear, cramping your hands ? take some rest for a while/ 2 day's or more.Hope to hear you are back with a awesome results, see you soon dear.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 13, 2013)

It's ok now hon  the cramping is because I was cubing too forced out of the fear. One enhances the other. Every now and then I fear I cannot do it.. and as a result I really can't.. lol annoying, but it's a mental thing.

In the mean time I have done a whole number of solves again without the fingers locking up and with decent times in the sub35s most of the time, so.. the mental aspect was definitely a factor here, not so much the physical which was the consequence more than the cause 


BUT IT WAS FRUSTRATING!!!


Also.. I will participate in the comps without my hearing aids. In between sessions I will put them in of course, but when I am actually in the series of 5 I will take them out. That will give me some quiet to reclaim my calm and also to not distract me with all the noises around me.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Mar 13, 2013)

No worries babe to do not wearing your hearing aid @ competition, I'm good with a Dutch Sign Language


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 13, 2013)

THAT I unfortunately don't know.. but.. the sign for a hug *arms spread wide open* is international, no? 

It's just for the session of five.. the rest of the time I'll have them in.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Mar 13, 2013)

LOL 

It's no probs as long as we can race together


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 13, 2013)

Most definitely!! 

Just have to get the signs in order, will work peachy!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 13, 2013)

50 solves.. Here you can see how finicky every now and then the solves are. At least the amount of non-issue solves is increasing again:




Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 13, 2013 7:37:20 PM - 11:58:37 PM

Mean: 37.95
Average: 37.73
Best time: 30.05
Median: 36.96
Worst time: 56.33
Standard deviation: 5.55

Best average of 5: 33.05
26-30 - 32.46 34.50 (32.12) (39.86) 32.19

Best average of 12: 34.86
19-30 - 36.28 33.86 39.06 (32.03) 32.42 35.82 (46.72) 32.46 34.50 32.12 39.86 32.19

1. 35.60 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 U F2 D F2 D' L2 F' L2 B2 U2 R F U2 F2 R U2
2. 37.77 L2 D2 R2 L2 D R2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 R' B' U R D2 L F' U' L U
3. 38.07 U F2 U L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 U' R' D2 F' D' L D F U2 R2 F U'
4. 32.12 R2 U' L2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 D' U' L' D L' B' U' F2 L D' B' R F'
5. 48.24 U F2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U F R D2 B' R U R U2 L B2
6. 40.97 L2 F2 D F2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 D2 F L' F2 R D U' F' R B' D' U'
7. 37.97 L2 F2 D R2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F D' L U L' U2 L' U' L2 D'
8. 36.69 F2 L2 D' L2 D R2 D' F2 R2 D' B R' U R F' D' L' U2 L2 B2
9. 30.37 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 F' L U2 F U B U' F2 U' L2
10. 33.83 U B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D' B2 U' B' R' D' U B2 F' U' R L2 B2 U'
11. 38.82 D B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 U F2 R2 B2 R' B R D R' D' F' D' U' B2
12. 35.70 D F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 U B2 L U2 F' D' R' F' L B' D' B2 U'
13. 41.63 D' F2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' B' L U' F' U2 L U2 L' D' R' U'
14. 43.82 D U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 U R2 F2 L D' L' B U F' U2 R2 F' D'
15. 42.79 B2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 B D' L U' R B2 R
16. 37.23 R2 L2 F2 D L2 D U2 L2 U B2 U' R F' R2 F2 L' D' B2 F R' L
17. 38.47 U B2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 R' F' U2 L' F D R' U F
18. 34.77 R2 U' R2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 F2 U' F' R' L U2 F U F D' B' L D
19. 36.28 L2 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' L F D2 U2 B2 L' U B2 F D' L
20. 33.86 R2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 D' U2 R' U' L2 D' F L F R' U' L' D2
21. 39.06 R2 D R2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 U2 L F' U' B F2 R U2 R D R2
22. 32.03 L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D' U' F2 L2 U L U2 F U' L' B' D B' U B' U'
23. 32.42 D' U' R2 U' B2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 F R B2 U2 F2 D B L2 D2 L
24. 35.82 U R2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 L B' D2 U L' B F2 R' D L'
25. 46.72 L2 D L2 D R2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R B' U R2 B' L B' L U2 R U'
26. 32.46 F2 U2 F2 D R2 D' B2 U' B2 D' B2 L' F R2 D2 B' L F' D L2 D U2
27. 34.50 L2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U B' L B' R2 B R' F' D L' B' U2
28. 32.12 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 L2 D2 F R2 F' R B' U L2 F' D R' U'
29. 39.86 F2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D B2 L2 F2 D R' B' L2 F D2 U2 R' B2 D2 L2 D2
30. 32.19 F2 D U' B2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' R F2 R D' R F U2 B' U' L2 U'
31. 43.30 R2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' L' B' D2 B F' R B2 R L' U2
32. 39.49 D L2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U R F D' L D' B2 U' R' F' D2 R2
33. 56.33 R2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D R' F' R L' B L D' L B2
34. 31.64 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 D B' U' L' F2 D2 F D L B' D'
35. 45.07 B2 D' F2 D R2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L' D B' R2 U' F' R2 B2 L F'
36. 35.78 U B2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 U R2 L2 U' R B2 F U' L U' B' R' D U'
37. 33.98 F2 D2 F2 U R2 D' R2 D' F2 U F2 R B2 L2 B' D2 U' F' R' F' U'
38. 41.90 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 B' U' R' L' D' B' U' R2 F' U' R
39. 47.79 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 F D' F' L U2 B2 F' L2 D F2
40. 42.05 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D U2 B2 R2 D' L' B U' B2 R2 B' L D' U' R2 D
41. 31.23 L2 D U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 U' B' U2 F' D R' U2 L U B' F2
42. 42.74 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 D B2 U L' U2 F R' U' F' L' F' U2 B'
43. 30.05 U L2 U F2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L' U L' U2 B R' B D' R2 F' D'
44. 40.28 L2 U R2 D U' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F L2 U F' R B L2 D2 F2 R' L'
45. 49.34 D B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' B R F' R' U' B2 U F2 R2 L
46. 32.54 F2 D U2 F2 L2 D' R2 D L2 B2 U' R' F2 L' D2 L' D U' B F D
47. 34.43 D B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 D L2 B R' F2 R L D' F2 D' R D U2
48. 37.94 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U L' D2 F' R' B2 R' D' B D' L
49. 36.13 F2 D R2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 B' U B U R B2 R2 U' L' B L2
50. 33.38 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 F2 L' D F L D2 F' R2 B2 R F


----------



## Gordon (Mar 14, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I didn't dare to turn because I was afraid to get a pop.



I think my cubes are to tight... I've never ever had a pop during a solve until now


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 14, 2013)

It is the one advantage I will have on the panshi as it needs to be tensioned relatively loose.. I like loose cubes.

I am not over it mind.. but I will continue to stomp on and keep practicing. It'll get there again eventually.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 14, 2013)

The awkwardness is almost gone. Amazing what a few days can do. If you ever get in a rut like that.. keep on going. Muck about, get times over a minute.. just don't give up and keep on going.

My times are still a bit all over the place, but the faster ones are getting more numerous again compared to the previous session.

Here is my latest 50:



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 14, 2013 7:23:07 PM - 9:09:46 PM

Mean: 37.91
Average: 37.80
Best time: 25.18
Median: 37.49
Worst time: 55.86
Standard deviation: 5.73

Best average of 5: 32.17
42-46 - 29.41 (28.36) (41.35) 31.15 35.95

Best average of 12: 35.02
27-38 - 35.79 (25.18) 34.93 35.49 34.63 38.74 31.04 35.53 (40.14) 34.47 38.97 30.59

1. 45.81 L2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 D R2 B' L2 D R2 U' F L U' R' F'
2. 40.30 B2 D B2 U L2 U B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F L B2 D' R B D U' B D
3. 38.99 B2 U F2 U' F2 R2 D U R' U2 F' D2 L' D R B' U' R2 L'
4. 39.02 U L2 D B2 U B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L' D' U B' L D F L' U2 R' D'
5. 34.34 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 D R' U' B D2 B L U2 R L' U
6. 32.45 F2 U R2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 D L' B D F U' B R2 L' B2 L
7. 37.55 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D F2 D U2 R2 F' R' L D F' U2 B2 L F2 U
8. 42.56 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 D2 B' L' F2 R' B' D L B2 R F'
9. 38.91 R2 D2 U B2 D' U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U B' D F' L' B' L' D R2 U F' U'
10. 50.20 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 D R2 U' B2 U' F U' B U2 F D B U2 R'
11. 49.36 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' B' U2 F U' B2 L F R D2 B2 D' U'
12. 36.09 U2 B2 L2 D R2 D F2 D R2 U2 F2 L U2 B' F L B' D' F' R L2
13. 40.70 D' L2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U R2 L2 B' U' R' U' B2 U' F2 D2 F D'
14. 41.34 U' R2 D U R2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 R F2 R' U2 F R D' R2 D' U
15. 36.75 R2 U F2 D R2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D2 L B U L2 D2 F L U' R' B' D'
16. 33.71 B2 U B2 F2 U F2 R2 U F2 D2 B R F U L U' B' D R' U
17. 37.22 R2 D' F2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 D2 F' D' U2 F D' R D' F' R B2 U'
18. 42.74 U B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D R2 U2 L D F D2 L F D' R F L'
19. 46.90 F2 D F2 U L2 D F2 D R2 B' R L U' R B' U2 B2 D
20. 32.09 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D2 U R2 U' F2 R L B' D2 F2 L' F U F L B' D
21. 55.86 R2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 U2 B L2 U2 L' B2 R B D' L' D'
22. 42.75 D B2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D U2 R' F D B F2 R2 D2 U R2 U'
23. 35.96 F2 L2 U R2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' B D2 R' U2 R' L2 F' U' L2 U
24. 43.50 R2 D L2 U' B2 D' U L2 F2 L2 U R' U L' D R2 B' F2 U R L2
25. 38.37 U' L2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B' R2 L F R2 L F D R2 B' U'
26. 32.59 R2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' B D L' U L' F L D2 F'
27. 35.79 D U B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U B2 F2 R2 F' R D' R' U' B F R' D F L2
28. 25.18 B2 U F2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B' D' L' F' D' B2 F2 D2 L D'
29. 34.93 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 U' B2 R U2 F' D U2 R2 B2 R' D' L' D2
30. 35.49 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U B2 U B2 F2 R U' B' R2 L' F2 D' B2 L' F' U2
31. 34.63 U R2 L2 U L2 F2 D U2 L2 U R2 F L' U2 L' F L2 U2 R D B' D
32. 38.74 D' U' F2 D' B2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 U L' F2 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 R D R2
33. 31.04 D B2 D' R2 D F2 R2 U R2 F2 U' F' U2 L F2 L2 D2 R D2 R' U2
34. 35.53 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' U2 L' B2 D F' D2 U2 F2 U2 B' U2
35. 40.14 F2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D' R' B F L' F U' F2 L B2 U'
36. 34.47 U R2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 D B U' B U' B U' L' B' D R'
37. 38.97 U R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L' U F L' D2 F2 D R B F U R'
38. 30.59 D2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 F B2 R F' D' B D2 L' B2 D
39. 42.79 R2 U R2 U B2 F2 U B2 D' B2 D' L D R2 B R' U L B L2
40. 37.72 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' L' U2 B' F' D2 B' D' B' D R2 U'
41. 37.42 F2 U R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 L' B D' B' F' R' B2 U L U2
42. 29.41 U' B2 D U R2 U' L2 F2 D L2 U L' B L U B' D2 L2 F2 L D' U
43. 28.36 U' B2 U' B2 U L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 L F R' F D R2 F2 U2 B' U2
44. 41.35 D2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 B R' F' U' L' F' R2 F2 D2 F
45. 31.15 D F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D2 U L2 B2 U L' B2 F D' B L B2 D F L'
46. 35.95 L2 D F2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 B L B' D2 B' F' U L2 F' D2
47. 36.89 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' L' B L D2 B' R' B' D' B F D'
48. 31.26 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 F' L U B D R L B
49. 42.89 L2 D' B2 F2 U L2 D B2 D B2 U2 L F U B2 U2 B U' B' U' L
50. 38.55 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 D' R2 U2 L' U' R' B U2 L2 F R' L' B


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 15, 2013)

YESSS! I got my mojo back heheh :tu

Here is my latest set of 12 solves, WITH all new PBs!!



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 15, 2013 9:50:06 AM - 10:08:07 AM

Mean: 31.18
Average: 31.47
Best time: 23.09
Median: 31.27
Worst time: 36.45
Standard deviation: 3.57

Best average of 5: 28.75
8-12 - 29.76 (36.45) 27.28 (23.09) 29.21

Best average of 12: 31.47
1-12 - 30.80 35.69 30.26 31.76 31.73 33.77 34.39 29.76 (36.45) 27.28 (23.09) 29.21

1. 30.80 F2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 R F' U L B2 D' R2 L' D F' U'
2. 35.69 U' L2 U F2 L2 D' R2 U B2 F2 U L F D2 U' B' U' F R' L' B2 D'
3. 30.26 L2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' B R U2 L' D2 U R' B' R D'
4. 31.76 R2 D F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' B D2 L2 B' R U F' D B U
5. 31.73 R2 D' B2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' R L D U' R' B L' D2 B L2
6. 33.77 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 U B2 R2 B' L' D L B' L2 F2 R B' F'
7. 34.39 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 U2 B R' B2 F' U2 F2 L D2 R' D' U'
8. 29.76 U2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D U2 R2 B U2 L' U' B' D' R2 U2 R' B2
9. 36.45 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 B' R' F' R2 F D2 L D2 F U' R'
10. 27.28 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' B D F2 L2 D2 R F D U2
11. 23.09 F2 D B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 R B R2 B R' U R' F2 L2 D' U2
12. 29.21 U2 B2 R2 L2 D L2 F2 U F2 R2 U' L B2 R' L B U2 F' R2 L' F2


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 15, 2013)

You forgot to update the signature  Congrats on a new Ao12 and Ao5 PB


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 15, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> YESSS! I got my mojo back heheh :tu
> 
> Here is my latest set of 12 solves, WITH all averages now new PBs!!
> 
> ...


Great job! Remember to update your signature!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 15, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> YESSS! I got my mojo back heheh :tu
> 
> Here is my latest set of 12 solves, WITH all new PBs!!
> 
> ...



Great!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 15, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> You forgot to update the signature  Congrats on a new Ao12 and Ao5 PB



Thanks!! And new single pb as well!!!

I was updating as you guys were posting


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh wow I totally missed the 23 second solve! Nice job!!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Mar 15, 2013)

Yuhuuuuuuuuuuuuu Congrats Babe 

Showering sub 30 sec :tu


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 15, 2013)

YAYYY thanks 

I will hopefully continue on now. That rut was NOT fun. So stupid.. wanting to turn but not being able to.. man... no don't want that again.. ugh.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 15, 2013)

gotta hate locking!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 15, 2013)

DEFINITELY.

I do notice that I need a loooong time of cubing still before my times get better, but I am sure that will sort itself out in due time


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 16, 2013)

Alrightttt! Consistency hath returned for the largest part. Every now and then things lock up again but I can sort that with a firm grip on a side and turn that way.

If you ever see me suddenly grip the cube in a weird way, you will now know what happens at that point and it frustrates me to NO end 

However now I can still drag a high 30 out of that one. Rock on hands lol

here is my latest timed set of 25. Broke my AO12 pb with it 

One of those 20s could have been a PB had I not done something utterly stupid lol



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 16, 2013 8:06:33 AM - 9:06:00 AM

Mean: 32.36
Average: 32.28
Best time: 27.70
Median: 31.82
Worst time: 38.84
Standard deviation: 2.99

Best average of 5: 29.53
6-10 - 30.88 (27.70) 28.64 29.06 (32.45)

Best average of 12: 30.83
1-12 - 31.81 28.21 31.01 33.05 31.27 30.88 (27.70) 28.64 29.06 32.45 31.92 (36.48)

1. 31.81 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 U B2 R D2 L B' U B' L2 F R2 D'
2. 28.21 D' U' R2 U' L2 U F2 L2 D L2 F2 L D2 F' R2 U' L U2 B2 D' F U2
3. 31.01 U' L2 D B2 U' L2 U' L2 U' B2 U F' U B' D L2 B' D' R U' R2 U'
4. 33.05 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 U B D' F' D F R' U2 R2 L U R
5. 31.27 R2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' F U2 R U' L D F' D' L D U'
6. 30.88 F2 D U2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 B R2 F' D R' U2 L' D F L'
7. 27.70 R2 U2 B2 D U2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' F' L' F' R2 D2 L U' R' D' B U'
8. 28.64 D' R2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D R D' B2 L' F D2 B' F2 L2 B
9. 29.06 D2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' B' L' U' L D2 F' U2 F R' L
10. 32.45 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 D L D' F' U' B' F D2 L D2 F2 U
11. 31.92 U2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 D R2 U2 L2 U B U2 F2 D' L' D R B2 L F'
12. 36.48 F2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' B D' U2 R D' B U2 R B L U2
13. 32.11 D' F2 U B2 D L2 F2 U' L2 U' F' R2 D U F U L U R L' B
14. 37.43 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 U F2 L B L' F' D F L' D2 F R2 U'
15. 29.59 L2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L' B' U' R2 F U L2 D L' B2 D2
16. 32.63 L2 D' R2 B2 U R2 D2 U' B2 R2 F' R' F2 U' B2 D' F2 L' B' R' U
17. 34.72 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 D2 R B F L' U F' R2 D' F
18. 30.02 D2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 U L2 F2 D' B' L D2 F D' U' F2 L' F U
19. 37.55 L2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U B' U R' U' L' U' L D2 R' F L
20. 30.30 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 B2 U' B2 L' B L F' D R B' R L2 F2 U2
21. 36.22 D L2 U' L2 U' F2 U B2 U L2 U' R' B' D R' L2 D' L' U' L2 B' U2
22. 38.84 D' L2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' F' U' B F2 U2 L U' R L
23. 31.82 U2 L2 U B2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' L2 B' D R B' U B2 L' B2 F' D' U
24. 34.04 F2 U F2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B' U B2 D2 B2 F R' D F D' U'
25. 31.25 F2 R2 D L2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D U2 L' D' F D' U B2 U2 L D R2


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice! Your no. Of 20s solves have been increasing. :tu

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes.. I have actually done LOTS of 50s and even more. I needed to get out of that rut and the only way to do it is like with riding a bike; fall off get back on and keep going.

I must have done hundreds of solves in those two to three days.. and started this morning early already at 6am  so those 25 you see now are likely solves something like 150 or so. LOL


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 16, 2013)

I think he ment you are getting more sub 30 solve's  What I also noticed..


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 16, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I think he ment you are getting more sub 30 solve's  What I also noticed..



Exactly Marcel! Wrong wording haha

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 16, 2013)

OWHHHH lol yeah.. I find that too. It's fun!

Where previously it would be ok to get a sub40 solve now it irritates me to get one LOL how soon we progress and get used to things huh!


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 16, 2013)

I rarely get sup 30 solves. 95% are sub 30.. So when I get a 31 I feel slow.. And not long ago (early December 2012) I was averaging 31-33 seconds.. LOL..


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 16, 2013)

My thoughts exactly... I just set a new PB again and after that did a 41 solve. GRRRR

Ok.. happy about pb though lol




New session with new PB!



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 16, 2013 10:58:39 AM - 11:13:57 AM

Mean: 34.87
Average: 35.60
Best time: *21.25*
Median: 35.76
Worst time: 41.14
Standard deviation: 4.54

Best average of 5: 34.68
1-5 - 33.52 36.65 (21.25) (41.14) 33.86

Best average of 12: 35.60
1-12 - 33.52 36.65 (21.25) (41.14) 33.86 35.70 35.44 38.09 36.46 35.93 35.82 34.53

1. 33.52 L2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R' B R D R' U2 B' L' B U'
2. 36.65 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 L2 D B' L' F D' U2 F2 R2 D' R' B' U
3. 21.25 B2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U L F R2 B' D2 L' U' F U B' D'
4. 41.14 U' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D L' B2 U' B' L2 D' B' R' L' D L2
5. 33.86 R2 U' B2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D F D R' U' B2 F' R' B L2 B' U'
6. 35.70 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U L2 B2 U2 R' U2 B D2 R' B2 R L2 F L' U'
7. 35.44 L2 D R2 D R2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 R B R' U2 R D2 R' L' U F2
8. 38.09 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 L D' L2 B F2 U' B' F L U2
9. 36.46 F2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 R' B' F R' U2 L' U2 R' U' B2 U'
10. 35.93 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F R D F R2 U' B D2 R D2 F
11. 35.82 U2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 U L2 U L2 U2 L D B F2 R B' L' U2 B D' U2
12. 34.53 B2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 F U B2 R2 L' U2 B' R' F' D2


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 16, 2013)

I had 24.73 on that scramble with no skips


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 16, 2013)

I had a BIG skip with it, but I said frack it.. it's mine. Mats had one and that WR stands, so.. so will my solve time *firm nod* lol


My panshi is here!! *goes unbag*


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 16, 2013)

32.37. Congrats! 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 16, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> My panshi is here!! *goes unbag*



I guess mine from PA will arrive soon also then.  Are you going to make a video?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 16, 2013)

I'll show a few pictures. 

Just got done putting the pieces together. One of the stalks was HALF broken off.. good thing I have the habit of gluing the corners together and I immediately glued the stalks of that one together as well. Whew.. close one!

here's an overview pic: Blatantly advertising Albert Heijn here LOL


Spoiler













And here is a close up of the one corner with the one half broken stalk in there. That rope is tiny mind you hahaha. You can see the glue sitting there at the crack. I have added some glue on there to seal things off. Any excess will rub off in time I am sure and the gluing together of the stalks will hopefully prevent further damage in that area:


Spoiler












They are currently still caught in their ropes. I will assemble in a bit.. gotta catch my breath first. I have assembled many cubes, and many dayans, this was the first one where I was actually scared to assemble those corners out of fear of breaking something!


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah, these corners are so freak'in thin.. You handled that broken corner well


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes indeed!

I have taken the glued corners to the dremel and very carefully smoothed the bottom of the stalks and took the excess flash off. Now it is on to removal of ropes and assembly in a little bit.

Man.. stressful little cube alright LOL

First though.. must.. feed.. cats..

I swear they think they never get fed.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 16, 2013)

KITTEHS!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 16, 2013)

ROFL!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XpDfwUIvPaY More kittie! (That is Doerak)

I have another video uploading, but I have already posted in the panshi thread another review by someone who I fully agree with what he says


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 16, 2013)

Why do you disable comments on all of your videos?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 16, 2013)

Because I don't like people femaledogging (sigh censor), whining and moaning about all sorts of things like I see them do on other channels. 

Comments like "FIRST!" 
Or.. seen on another channel "Your nails suck". 

That sort of stuff. I don't feel like dealing with that childlike behavior, so things are so much nicer without comments 

If people really have a good comment to make they will know how to contact me


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't blame you for that. YouTube comments are the most uninformed, argumentative, childish, and petty things on the Internet. I've never posted anything to YouTube, but I would disable comments as well.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 16, 2013)

Exactly!

Now there are channels where the FIRST brigade is also wreaking havoc but the rest of the comments are informative and dealing with the content. I don't know if you know superantoniovivaldi? Look that one up on youtube. VERY high quality videos, and the comments are mostly to the point there. I am glad he hasn't fallen victim to the stupidcommenters yet


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 16, 2013)

Yah, true.
I love those religious arguments!
lol


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 16, 2013)

ROFL yeah.. that is another one.

Well I have done a few solves on the panshi, I average around 35 on it or so. Not bad at all I must say. You get used to the clicky feel of it quite fast, and it is less prone to overshooting. I have adjusted my grip so I can go full force on my main without it flying off the rails.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 16, 2013)

"flying off the rails"
nice one


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 17, 2013)

Anyone else have a cube that needs a while to work in before it gets REAAAALLY smooth? Like it needs to warm up or something. Mine does.. needs a bundle of solves and then all of a sudden it's like it hits the second carburetor or something and slams on the gas pedal. With owner having no choice but to hold on tight to the steering wheel as cube sets off for another record solve!

Best time in this session is 22.80 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 R' L' U' L' F2 D2 R2 B' D L' U2

and guess what.. with these 25 solves we are sub30 for the first time!

(ok I still feel like around 35ish, which is what my averages are most times  )



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 17, 2013 10:27:27 AM - 10:54:11 AM

Mean: 31.24
Average: 31.33
Best time: 22.80
Median: 32.43
Worst time: 37.63
Standard deviation: 3.52

Best average of 5: 28.59
7-11 - 28.95 27.21 (33.06) (26.75) 29.62

Best average of 12: 29.85
2-13 - (22.80) 30.72 32.87 (35.46) 32.43 28.95 27.21 33.06 26.75 29.62 33.10 23.82

1. 32.94 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 D R2 L2 U2 F B2 R' D U2 L D2 L' F' L
2. 22.80 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 R' L' U' L' F2 D2 R2 B' D L' U2
3. 30.72 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 D R' F2 L B U2 R L' D' F' L'
4. 32.87 B2 D' U' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' F L' D' B' D' U L D' B D2
5. 35.46 U' F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D U L2 U' F' R' B' U L2 B' U L2 D' B2 U2
6. 32.43 D2 R2 D R2 F2 U R2 D L2 U' B' R2 L B2 F R U' B' R2 L2 U2
7. 28.95 U2 R2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 D F2 R D' F U B2 U L U2 B' D2 U2
8. 27.21 R2 U F2 U B2 U' L2 U' R2 D' B U F2 L D2 B' U' B2 D2 F2
9. 33.06 B2 U F2 U L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 R F' L U' B R2 F2 U2 L' F' U'
10. 26.75 R2 U' R2 F2 D B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' L' D2 U' F D R B R' L' B U'
11. 29.62 U' F2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 D' U R2 F2 R F' D2 L F' D' F2 U2 B
12. 33.10 R2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U' F R U' F2 U' L2 B U R2 L2
13. 23.82 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U B2 D' F2 D' B U' F L' B2 L' B F' R' U2
14. 30.05 L2 F2 D U F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 F D F2 R' U B' D L' B2 D U2
15. 37.63 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 L2 D F2 U2 R D' B' D' B F U B2 R D U
16. 32.90 D2 R2 U R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U' B' U2 L2 D B D2 L' B2 U R D
17. 34.74 D B2 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B U' B' L' D U' F2 R' B R' L'
18. 31.02 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U L B' U' R F' D U F D2 F2 U2
19. 32.83 D L2 D F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' L F R' B' D2 R' B R2 B2 R' D
20. 31.97 D' B2 D L2 D' R2 D L2 B2 U2 B D' U B2 F' L D2 R' B2 R2 U
21. 28.72 F2 R2 B2 D F2 U B2 D' U2 R2 U F R D L F D2 L B U F D2
22. 28.27 D U F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R D2 B' L D2 U' B L B2 L2 D'
23. 33.25 L2 D2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 F R' L B R2 U2 L B D' B U'
24. 34.99 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 L2 U B U2 L' F2 R B' L F2 D R2 U'
25. 34.95 U L2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' B U2 R D2 U' F2 D2 L D' F


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh man.. I wonder what diet you are on.. You are making such awesome progress! I bet you will have better times than me on June 2nd. 

EDIT: I had 23.62 on that scramble.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 17, 2013)

Not if you keep practicing as well! 

Do note that I have been training since oh.. 8ish this morning LOL I know that in Eindhoven I have to get there on time to throw out a LOT of timed solves before the actual competition. Cube needs to warm up, I need to warm up.. and then.. there is this ONE factor that I am now training so hard for so I have some seconds to spare: nerves!! Nerves poop out time which add on your solves. 

My diet.. hmm.. LOTS of coke (note: the drinkable kind), some bread with casselerib, this evening some rice with shoarma and mushrooms (note: not shrooms), and somewhere in between some brown bean soup (do not eat that before comp though.. you know why..).

Nothing special really.. aside from the sugar and caffeine rush *laughs*



I know now for a fact that speed does not lie in solely knowing all the algorithms that are there to know in the world. I don't even know half of the PLLs for one. I use advanced cross, F2L and then 2-look OLL and PLLs to solve the last bits, with a few beginner's method algorithms thrown in the loop. Why not? If you can throw those out like there is no tomorrow then it can be faster than an official PLL algorithm after all.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 17, 2013)

We will do many races for we do actual competition solves. I mean, sitting at a table, I scramble your cube and you scramble mine, and then start equally.. Racing each other should take care of some nerves. I have the same problem with being on the spot  

Btw, I have been doing only Panshi solves this weekend. I have had three Ao100 around 27 seconds. It really is a fast cube... It is certainly growing on me.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 17, 2013)

It is.. just that I cannot handle the clickiness.. in inhibits my moves 

As far as racing goes hahahaha I always lose. I had a 2x2 and someone else a 3x3 and I still lost LOL!!

It'll be more of a scramble solve scramble solve (note to self: bring sheet with lots of proper scrambles) ad infinitum for me


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 17, 2013)

Whahahaha this scramble!
D2 B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 B2 D L2 U B L' F2 L' B U2 R2 F' D' F' U'

Needless to say I didn't get a record lol always get a dafuq? moment and can't do it anymore ROFL


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 17, 2013)

LOL, I had 24.20 on yellow cross..  And 24.06 on white cross (with a nice T-perm in the end)


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 17, 2013)

Just for fun.. 5 solves from way back when..



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Sep 30, 2012 3:36:07 PM - 3:44:40 PM

Mean: 1:00.22
Average: 57.45
Best time: 49.85
Median: 57.34
Worst time: 1:18.88
Standard deviation: 9.86

Best average of 5: 57.45
1-5 - 57.34 55.64 (49.85) 59.38 (1:18.88)

1. 57.34 F2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 U' R2 D F2 U' L' B R F' R' L' D U2 L' D' U'
2. 55.64 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D U' B2 F2 L' U2 B D' L' F D2 R2 L2 D' U'
3. 49.85 D B2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' L' D2 R2 F' L D' U B' F' U F
4. 59.38 F2 L2 D B2 U' R2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 F D' L B' F2 L D L2 F R U'
5. 1:18.88 U2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 L B L' D2 F L2 B' L D2 F




And those same scrambles, roughly 6 months later, today (after just having done an AO50, so.. I'm tired  ):



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 17, 2013 5:54:33 PM - 5:59:16 PM

Mean: 35.31
Average: 35.97
Best time: 28.84
Median: 35.86
Worst time: 39.78
Standard deviation: 3.64

Best average of 5: 35.97
1-5 - (28.84) 34.80 (39.78) 37.26 35.86

1. 28.84 F2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 U' R2 D F2 U' L' B R F' R' L' D U2 L' D' U'
2. 34.80 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D U' B2 F2 L' U2 B D' L' F D2 R2 L2 D' U'
3. 39.78 D B2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' L' D2 R2 F' L D' U B' F' U F
4. 37.26 F2 L2 D B2 U' R2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 F D' L B' F2 L D L2 F R U'
5. 35.86 U2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 L B L' D2 F L2 B' L D2 F




Fun fact: best time back when, that scramble is now my worst.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 17, 2013)

I didn't actually start timeing myself with a timer until I was sub-40 or so, lol
kinda regret it, I don't know how slow I was.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 17, 2013)

Aww.. that is too bad.

I was slower than this even!

Lemme find those.. ah gotcha.. look, the oldest recorded I could find:

8-6-2012	8-6-2012	8-6-2012	

02:08.94	02:02.85	01:25.03	5
01:43.80	02:09.84	02:15.08	4
01:57.33	01:40.01	01:59.05	3
01:23.91	01:37.47	01:26.95	2
01:54.32	01:38.54	01:46.88	1

01:49.66	01:49.74	01:46.60	Average


Read them vertically, they are three columns., all from 8 June 2012.

No scrambles available.. which is why I changed the way I stored them around


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 18, 2013)

Just a small message to say hknowstore just ROCKS! They sent me a new core for the 4x4x6 and I just finished assembling the cube and all is fine and dandy now. Cube rotates MUCH smoother and I am very happy indeed


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 18, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Anyone else have a cube that needs a while to work in before it gets REAAAALLY smooth? Like it needs to warm up or something.


All mine are like that - I reckon it's the lube that has to warm up (Traxxas 50k).


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 19, 2013)

Aha.. yep. I use that in the core and 10k on the cubies.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 19, 2013)

None of my cubes have that. I fact, when they are cold they are super smooth and fast. When warmed up they get slower. I think it because the silicone expands when it gets warmer..


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 19, 2013)

Cold cubes are not fun to cube with for me.. and I prefer my cubes speeding up instead of slowing down  I think I'll stick with my regime lol


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 19, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> None of my cubes have that. I fact, when they are cold they are super smooth and fast. When warmed up they get slower. I think it because the silicone expands when it gets warmer..


Maybe it depends how much lube is in it. When cold mine feel slightly gummy. Actually I sometimes find my best solves of the day are early solves, whne my hands and the cube are slower, because I get fewer lockups and fumbles.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 20, 2013)

There.. all cleaned out. There was a bit of gunk still in the cube after doing a small center mod, and I felt today was a good day to clean it all out.. so.. I did that, nice and clean and relube, and then.. whaddayaknow.. my new cubesmith tiles were in.. okay.. old tiles off, new tiles on. Whole new cube


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 21, 2013)

VERY first solve of the day, new PB.
20.29 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 D B2 U B R2 L2 F' L' B L U B L2


Here is my session of 12:



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 21, 2013 7:36:40 AM - 7:51:18 AM

Mean: 32.41
Average: 33.03
Best time: 20.29
Median: 32.86
Worst time: 38.27
Standard deviation: 4.81

Best average of 5: 30.89
1-5 - (20.29) 28.51 33.29 30.87 (38.27)

Best average of 12: 33.03
1-12 - (20.29) 28.51 33.29 30.87 (38.27) 37.59 34.01 28.92 32.42 31.97 37.90 34.82

1. 20.29 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 D B2 U B R2 L2 F' L' B L U B L2
2. 28.51 D' F2 D' F2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 F' B2 R F L' B' D' R2 U B
3. 33.29 D2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U B2 U' B2 U' R' B F' R2 F U2 L F U' L2 D'
4. 30.87 F2 D R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 F' D B' U2 F' R' F U R'
5. 38.27 D B2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 D2 U' L2 D L' B' D F' U' R U L F2 R
6. 37.59 R2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U B D F' U R L' B' F2 U' R U'
7. 34.01 U2 R2 L2 U F2 U L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B' R B L B2 U' B2 F2 R L2 U2
8. 28.92 R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U' B2 U' R2 D' F' D2 R' B' U F' L D R' D' L2
9. 32.42 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' L U' B R' B' D2 R B' F' L' U'
10. 31.97 D2 L2 D R2 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 U L B U2 R2 B' R2 L' D R' D2
11. 37.90 U F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D' R' D B' L2 B2 F' R L F R' D'
12. 34.82 U R2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 D2 U2 F' D' L2 B2 D2 F R D R2 F


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 21, 2013)

Congrats! That's what happens when you have a clean cube


----------



## Gordon (Mar 21, 2013)

Congratulations! I think such a time as first solve of the day is even better than such a time after warming up.

My first solves of the day are in the most cases very bad. 
I hope that one day I get a first solve of the day of 20.29 and think that it is a bad time


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh man... You and Gordon are making such good progress that is makes me wonder what I can do to keep ahead.. It looks like it's inevetable that you guys are getting faster than me.. LOL Well done!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 21, 2013)

LOL Marcel!

First solves of the day are usually very bad for me, but not this time 

Well.. plan was working the whole day. and then morning client decides to fall and go to the hospital and there I was ringing at her door for naught. So.. afternoon client in the morning and afternoon off 

(well..  for me, not so much fun for the morning client of course, poor woman)


But.. I can CUBE now!! (food first though..).


----------



## Gordon (Mar 21, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Oh man... You and Gordon are making such good progress that is makes me wonder what I can do to keep ahead.. It looks like it's inevetable that you guys are getting faster than me.. LOL Well done!



I can cheer you up... all my solves today were more than 30 seconds


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 21, 2013)

ROFL!!


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 21, 2013)

Gordon said:


> I can cheer you up... all my solves today were more than 30 seconds



Actually, I kind of like it when you and Kattenvriendin have good times. That inspires me a lot. Yesterday when you broke your single I did an Ao12 that was Sup 30.. Arrggghhhhh.. Next Ao12 was 26.something.. Pfeewwww still got it..


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 21, 2013)

LOL
Here Marcel.. sorry.



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 21, 2013 2:51:51 PM - 3:22:28 PM

Mean: 32.14
Average: 32.22
Best time: 23.83
Median: 32.71
Worst time: 38.53
Standard deviation: 3.65

Best average of 5: 28.29
5-9 - 25.87 (35.43) 33.09 25.91 (23.83)

Best average of 12: 30.78
1-12 - 28.59 33.46 32.22 27.45 25.87 35.43 33.09 25.91 (23.83) 29.85 35.96 (38.53)

1. 28.59 R2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 D B2 L2 D' R2 F D' B2 L' B2 D' R2 D2 L' U'
2. 33.46 D U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 U' R U R D' F R B' U B' L' U'
3. 32.22 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 F2 D2 U' L' F2 D F' D2 U' B' L U F
4. 27.45 L2 D U2 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 U' B L F' U2 B2 R' F U2 B U2
5. 25.87 D' R2 L2 U F2 D L2 U L2 F2 D' L' F' U2 B D2 L D' U F R L2
6. 35.43 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 D U B' R L F' D2 B' D2 R B2 R'
7. 33.09 U R2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 R D2 B' L D F2 U R2 D F'
8. 25.91 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 U' B2 U2 F U B R' F U2 F R' F2 D
9. 23.83 B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 U' F' R D' R' U2 R2 F R' D' F2 U'
10. 29.85 D' L2 D R2 U B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' L B L2 D' R' U L U' L2 D'
11. 35.96 U B2 F2 L2 U L2 D R2 F2 D R' F U' F' R F R2 L2 D' L2
12. 38.53 B2 D' F2 R2 U L2 D F2 R2 U F2 R' L2 D' U R2 U B U L D'
13. 35.35 D B2 F2 D' B2 U R2 U R2 F2 U B L2 U' R' U' F' R' F L F'
14. 31.50 B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 U L' D L F' D R2 L U2 R'
15. 37.70 D L2 F2 U F2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 F L2 B' L D2 F U R' F2 L2 D'
16. 34.94 L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 R U' L B D' L2 F R' L' B D2
17. 34.91 D R2 L2 D U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 L B' R B D' R2 F2 L2 F R' U'
18. 29.39 L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 U F' R' F2 U' F2 U' B' U2 R2 L U'
19. 34.34 D L2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 D' L2 U R2 F' R U2 F U' B L' D2 L2 D U'
20. 32.71 U2 B2 D R2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 D B' U' R2 F2 U' L' D R' B' R' D
21. 33.57 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' L R2 B' F2 D' B F2 D' B' F'
22. 31.69 B2 F2 D L2 D F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U F' D2 F D' F' L2 U' L D' U2
23. 30.79 B2 D2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 R' B' F2 U' B' F R' F2 R2 B L'
24. 33.88 B2 U B2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 U F2 U' R' B D2 F L2 B R2 L U L' U'
25. 32.52 U R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' F R' L2 D U R L B D2 B2 U2


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 21, 2013)

Well, I can jsut say that sub30 seemed to be one of the hardest barriers for me at first. Then I went on vacation without a timer or a good cube (I brought a modded Rubik's brand along) and when I got back I was averaging 27 seconds.
It was weird.
Now I'm stuck on sub-20


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 21, 2013)

*giggles* Time for the next vacation I guess


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 21, 2013)

Actually I'm going to Florida next week!
So yay.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 21, 2013)

Good!! I expect better times from you.. and if not I will slap you back to Florida as a lesson.. right? 

*tries to look stern*


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 21, 2013)

that's a hefty slap! might give me a bit of a bruise...


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 22, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> VERY first solve of the day, new PB.
> 20.29 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 D B2 U B R2 L2 F' L' B L U B L2



I had 23.09 with a pll skip


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 22, 2013)

Great time!! I had skips too after all 

I have been doing speedtimer times this morning. Reasonably solid between 30 and 35. Some below, some above.

I'll get a list of scrambes printed and see what I can do in the setting that is like the competition. Right now my cube drops in my lap.. of course that is not allowed there lol


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 22, 2013)

I think I'm sub-20 now... OMGOMGOMGOMG *spazzes out*


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 22, 2013 4:33:33 PM - 5:04:45 PM

Mean: 19.04
Average: 19.16
Best time: 15.64
Median: 19.02
Worst time: 21.26
Standard deviation: 1.67

Best average of 5: 17.71
1-5 - 18.14 17.78 (15.64) 17.21 (18.26)

Best average of 12: 19.16
1-12 - 18.14 17.78 (15.64) 17.21 18.26 18.23 20.20 20.56 (21.26) 20.68 19.78 20.78

1. 18.14 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 D B2 U' F2 L' U2 F2 L B' R L D' B2 U
2. 17.78 D2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U B D U2 B2 F2 R L' U' B U2 F2
3. 15.64 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U' F' L' D R U' F2 U' F2 U' R'
4. 17.21 R2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 U L' F2 L F' R D' B2 L' U2 B U2
5. 18.26 B2 L2 D U2 R2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 L U2 F2 D' L U F' L2 F'
6. 18.23 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 D' F R' U2 L2 U' B F2 U F L' D2
7. 20.20 D U' R2 U L2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 U' B' R F R U F L U' R' F2 U'
8. 20.56 U R2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L' F2 U' L2 B2 U F D' R' U'
9. 21.26 B2 U2 L2 D R2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U F B2 R2 L' F L2 U' B D2
10. 20.68 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 L' F U B L U' R' F' D' U'
11. 19.78 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U R2 B2 D2 L' F2 D' F2 R2 U2 L' F' R' F2
12. 20.78 L2 B2 L2 D U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D L' U' F' R B' D2 R' L' F D2 U


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 23, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> I think I'm sub-20 now... OMGOMGOMGOMG *spazzes out*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


So is this a race?


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 23, 2013)

Not exactly... Sort of


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh definitely you are sub20! Congratulations!!

Yesterday I was cubing and my times.. eh.. one solve was sup1min! I was like.. yeah.. right.. BED. NOW. *laughs*


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 28, 2013)

Good job, 1 minute!
Just kidding
I'm trying to post from a cellphone on 3g right now from Florida. It actually works all right.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 29, 2013)

recuperating:



Spoiler



Mean: 33.21
Average: 33.31
Best time: 22.68
Median: 33.46
Worst time: 39.00
Standard deviation: 3.80

Best average of 5: 29.69
12-16 - 29.06 (25.40) (36.42) 31.67 28.35

Best average of 12: 31.88
5-16 - 36.46 30.91 33.36 (22.68) 34.60 (37.81) 32.61 29.06 25.40 36.42 31.67 28.35

1. 28.56 U L2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 R' F R2 U2 F D R B2 U B' L' U2
2. 38.67 R2 U B2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U' L B L' U R2 L' D B2 L' U2
3. 33.28 D' L2 D U2 L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 L2 B L F D B2 L' U L' F U R2
4. 38.11 F2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 D B2 U' B2 U R' F2 R F' L B F U' B' D'
5. 36.46 L2 U L2 B2 U L2 D B2 D2 B2 U' R' D2 L U2 F D2 F' R2 U' R2
6. 30.91 L2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 U F2 R D2 F' R D F R B2 U2 R
7. 33.36 L2 D2 U F2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U' R' F R U2 R' D2 U2 B' D' B2 D'
8. 22.68 D B2 R2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 U B2 D F' R B F R' B' U2 F2 R' D'
9. 34.60 D' R2 L2 U' B2 U R2 L2 D F2 U L D' F D' R2 F2 U' B L D2 U2
10. 37.81 L2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U R' U' R2 B' R' D2 U2 L' F
11. 32.61 R2 F2 D F2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' B2 D2 F' L D2 R2 B' U L B2 L U L2
12. 29.06 L2 D L2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 R U2 F2 U R' F' L B R D2
13. 25.40 F2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 R B2 F2 D' R B F2 L2 U B' U'
14. 36.42 F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U' L D' L2 F' D' B L D' R2 L D'
15. 31.67 D2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 F' L D' R L2 F' D' B D' R' D'
16. 28.35 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 U L2 B2 F2 L2 F' L2 D2 R' D R' B' R' D2 B' U
17. 37.93 D B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U B2 U' F2 U L B F2 U2 B' R B' L U
18. 36.20 F2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 U R2 D' B2 R D' L' F U2 L U' B' D' F'
19. 31.63 D' B2 D' B2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 F2 L' U F2 R2 F U' R' U' B' U' B2 U'
20. 35.85 U B2 U F2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 L D F R U' L' F U R2
21. 35.31 R2 B2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 D F B2 D' L' B F R2 U' B2 R
22. 31.63 D R2 D R2 B2 D U R2 F2 R2 D R' D2 L' D B' L B2 L U2 B U'
23. 30.49 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 U' B2 U B' D2 R' L' F2 U L' D2 L' B D2
24. 36.42 F2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 U' R2 F' D F2 R B2 U2 B' D B
25. 33.55 U' B2 U' L2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R' F L2 F D F L2 U2 R' D'
26. 38.83 D2 F2 D B2 F2 U' R2 D R2 D R2 F R D R2 L' B U' L D' L'
27. 27.10 F2 U L2 U L2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' F L U L2 B D2 L2 U' B2
28. 36.80 R2 D F2 U' B2 D F2 U' F2 D2 F2 R' F U' L F2 U2 L2 D F2 L'
29. 36.84 R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' U' R2 L2 F' U L2 B U F D' B D R
30. 35.75 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 D2 F' L' F2 U2 F' U' L2 B D
31. 34.78 L2 U L2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L F' R' U L2 B' L D2 R2 B2
32. 35.44 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' R' D R2 L D' F2 U2 B' R' U'
33. 33.37 L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' U' L B R2 L' B2 D2 U R B D'
34. 30.50 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L' F' U R L2 D' U R' L' D'
35. 34.88 D' U2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D B F L' B U' F D B2 U2 B2
36. 34.12 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B' F' L' D F U' L' F2 U' L'
37. 34.12 D2 F2 D' U B2 R2 D B2 F2 D R' B' F' D' L2 F' U B2 L2 F
38. 31.03 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 B L U2 R' U2 B' D' R2 U2 B U'
39. 30.05 D' B2 R2 D R2 B2 D' R2 L2 F D U F' D' U2 B R F' R2
40. 38.62 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 U R' B2 F' D B' L' F2 U2 L U' F
41. 28.20 F2 U R2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 R U B F L' D2 R F2 U2 L2 U'
42. 32.88 U' B2 F2 D F2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 U2 R' B' R' U F R2 L U B R' U'
43. 27.51 U2 R2 U' F2 D B2 D' R2 D' R2 U' B R2 B U2 L' D' R' B' D'
44. 32.92 B2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 D2 L F2 U R' B2 U2 B L' D' B'
45. 39.00 U2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 B' L D2 F U' B2 R L F2 L2
46. 36.25 U' B2 L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 U' B' D' U2 L B F' D2 R' L D' U'
47. 29.02 B2 D F2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 L' B2 L' U R' B2 F L B' U'
48. 32.96 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 D' L D B' F R2 U2 L B' R B U'
49. 27.75 F2 U' F2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D' L B' R' L' D L' F L' U R' U2
50. 34.77 F2 U F2 U F2 U R2 D2 R2 U F2 L' U2 B' R B' L2 B' D2 U' F2 R



Still all over the place.. so .. pray and hope for Monday lol


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 29, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Still all over the place.. so .. pray and hope for Monday lol



Mine are very consistent. Consistantly bad.  LOL I have been training with the QJ timer and barely get a sub 30 now.. LOL Great Ao50 KV! Don't worry about your times for monday. It's just a game..


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 29, 2013)

LOL definitely.

At least I KNOW I will do better than last time


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 30, 2013)

If this keeps up it's going to be a fun set of solves at comp 



Spoiler



Mean: 31.79
Average: 31.73
Best time: 23.95
Median: 31.71
Worst time: 42.68
Standard deviation: 4.18

Best average of 5: 29.02
46-50 - (34.43) 30.99 27.11 28.95 (25.37)

Best average of 12: 30.16
39-50 - 29.82 29.78 32.01 30.46 27.12 31.94 33.44 (34.43) 30.99 27.11 28.95 (25.37)

1. 32.75 D R2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U B' L2 D' B2 L2 U L U' L2 F' L'
2. 37.76 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 B R' D' R L D' B2 F' L' D' B2
3. 24.71 U2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 D' F2 D' B' D F' D R2 B2 L' D2 F' D2 U'
4. 37.20 R2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 F' L' D B2 L' F L' B2 D2 L'
5. 39.61 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 R' L2 F U2 L2 D' R B2 F D'
6. 29.76 U B2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U F' L B' U B U L B F L'
7. 34.70 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R F' U' B2 F2 L U L2 U2 L'
8. 33.80 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 B2 U F2 U' R' B D' R2 L B2 L B' F L
9. 25.31 U2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D' U' R' F D' F U R B' U' L' U2
10. 23.95 L2 D F2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 U' F' U F' D' B' L' D' F' R' F2
11. 35.12 L2 D F2 U F2 L2 D' F2 D B' U' L D' U' L D' L' F L2
12. 32.11 R2 U F2 U2 L2 D L2 U F2 R2 D B L B' U' B R U2 F' R L2 D'
13. 34.44 D F2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' R U F U B2 L' F' L B D U2
14. 28.90 B2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' U2 L2 F2 U' F' D2 R F R' D U B R U'
15. 30.41 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 B' R F L U F2 L B' L2 B U'
16. 28.33 F2 L2 U R2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' F' R L2 B' F2 L' B2 D' B' F U
17. 40.34 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U F2 D R2 F' R2 B' D L D B R' B D U2
18. 28.83 L2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 R' U' F R2 U B L D2 F2 R2 U
19. 26.45 R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 U L' U F2 D' R' F D2 B2 F R U2
20. 31.96 D2 F2 D B2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 L2 B U2 F R F' D' F2 D' B L D'
21. 31.21 L2 D R2 B2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 B' R L2 F R2 U B' R' L' U'
22. 27.10 D R2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U R U' F L' F D R' B' U2 F D
23. 34.60 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 L2 D B' R F D R' U L' F2 R D2 U2
24. 38.38 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 U F2 D' B2 D2 U2 B' L2 D' U L' B' D2 R2 L2 B' U
25. 37.29 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 U L' F' R2 B2 D' L' B R' D2 R'
26. 34.30 F2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U R2 L2 U2 R' F L' D2 R2 L2 F' R' D2 U2
27. 29.48 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U R2 U F2 D R2 F' D2 R B L2 F' L' D2 F D
28. 31.66 D' R2 D U' R2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 F R2 L' B' F2 L U2 R2 F2 R' D2
29. 32.31 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D' R L2 F2 U' B R' B R' F2
30. 42.68 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 R' U R B' L' F U' B' F' R U2
31. 30.42 B2 U R2 B2 F2 D F2 D' R B L2 D2 U B D' R' B' R' U
32. 31.75 D B2 U' B2 D R2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 B R' D2 B' R2 U F U2
33. 36.31 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 U B' R B' R U B' R B F2 U'
34. 28.53 L2 B2 U L2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 D' U F U2 F' L U F2 R' F2 D F'
35. 35.97 D' F2 D' U' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U L' B' L' D' R' U' L U2 F' L'
36. 27.28 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D F2 D' U' L2 B2 L' U2 R2 B' R' B' L U' L2 F L2
37. 32.80 B2 D2 F2 U R2 D' L2 D R2 U2 B' L2 F' U' B' F2 R D2 L D'
38. 29.71 U B2 L2 F2 D' F2 D R2 U' R2 U2 L D2 B R' F2 R2 B2 D B' D
39. 29.82 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U F2 U2 F2 U R' B L B2 L' U' B U F R
40. 29.78 D2 B2 R2 U B2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B U2 L' D B' U' B R U2 F' U'
41. 32.01 U' R2 F2 L2 D L2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 L' F2 L2 D F' U2 R L' D B2 D'
42. 30.46 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 U F2 L U2 R' D2 F' D' L2 D B2 L
43. 27.12 B2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U2 L F2 L2 D F L U L' F L2
44. 31.94 D2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' B' R2 D R U' F' D B2 R B U'
45. 33.44 F2 D' B2 D F2 U L2 U R2 F2 U2 R B' U' B2 D R L2 F' R' L2 U'
46. 34.43 B2 U B2 U R2 D2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 B' D2 F D' R F R2 L U2 L2 D'
47. 30.99 L2 D2 U' F2 U R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D F' D F2 R2 D L' D' B D'
48. 27.11 F2 U R2 U B2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' U2 F R' U F2 R' D F' D2 B2 R2
49. 28.95 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 U F U' L F R2 L D' R B L' U2
50. 25.37 D' L2 D2 U B2 D L2 B2 R2 U' B2 R' U L U' F D' F2 U' B R


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 30, 2013)

NICE
You'll be sub-30 in no time!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 30, 2013)

If this keeps up instead of the back and forth in speeds.. lol

I'd be happy to hit the 35 on the comp. Wait and see!


----------



## Bas Verseveldt (Mar 30, 2013)

Tip; Search for F2L on speedsolving.com wiki. 
You can find algorithms for easy and hard cases.
You can also find full OLL and PLL there.
And practice


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 30, 2013)

Uhmm.. yeah.

I know that already  Been a member here long enough *chuckles*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 30, 2013)

Looks to me like you're making steady improvement overall even if you get "all over the place" times. Keep it up!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 30, 2013)

Yep, I noticed that as well. It takes a while to get into the groove so to speak, but suddenly this thing clicks and F2L runs like a peach, and that is when the 20 times happen


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 30, 2013)

To get steady averages with low differentiation between times you need to master full OLL and full PLL and have all the cases at about the same speed. I for one have OLL's of 6 seconds and OLL's of 2 seconds.  Same with PLL although I know full PLL for quite some time so the differences between the times are getting smaller. 

Ps. my averages are terrible the last two days.. I hope it picks up on monday


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 30, 2013)

I have not mastered full PLL yet. 2-look OLL I think I have. Not a clue though, but the PLLs nope not by a long shot.

I have long algorithms that I can execute in a flash, and shorter ones that I feel like I am using a hacksaw to turn layers LOL

Who cares.. if I can get times like these without knowing full everything, that is mighty nice in itself if I say so


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 30, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I have long algorithms that I can execute in a flash



I have noticed that learning OLL's first slowed me down since I was pretty fast at two look OLL. But some OLL's are more than 2 looks. For example the dot cases:













Would you please time this Ao12? I want to know how fast you do your last layer:



Spoiler



1.F' L' U' L U F U B2 L2 B R2 B' L2 B R2 B
2.L' B2 L B2 R2 B2 L U2 L' U' B2 U' R2 B2 U R'
3.F2 U2 R2 B D2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 R B' L B' L R' F U'
4.U2 B2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 F U2 B' F L' B' R2 B L U2 F'
5.R' F' R U R' F R F2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2
6.F L2 R2 F2 U2 F R2 B U2 F D F' D B2 R2 U' B
7.R U2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 L' B2 L' B' L B' R' U
8.U' L2 U' B2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 U B2 F' D U R F' U' F' R
9.U2 B2 L D2 L' B2 U2 B2 R F2 R' B' L U L' U' B' U'
10.F' B L F R B2 R' B U' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 U'
11.D F2 U' B2 U' F2 U B2 D R2 D2 R F R2 F' R'
12.U2 F2 D R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 F' U R' F R F' U' F'


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 30, 2013)

Dots I always do the same. No matter the orientation, for me it's two steps.

OK I will time it but no guarantees on good times though.. it's been up and down all day.

Just the scrambles is easier by the way (without numbers) to import in prisma  


Solve 5 & 7 & 11 got confused half way through lol I am used to having the rhythm of the solve before it lol




Spoiler



1. 10.23 F' L' U' L U F U B2 L2 B R2 B' L2 B R2 B
2. 10.99 L' B2 L B2 R2 B2 L U2 L' U' B2 U' R2 B2 U R'
3. 15.21 F2 U2 R2 B D2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 R B' L B' L R' F U'
4. 12.84 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 F U2 B' F L' B' R2 B L U2 F'
5. 12.98 R' F' R U R' F R F2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2
6. 10.79 F L2 R2 F2 U2 F R2 B U2 F D F' D B2 R2 U' B
7. 11.40 R U2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 L' B2 L' B' L B' R' U
8. 15.59 U' L2 U' B2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 U B2 F' D U R F' U' F' R
9. 9.06 U2 B2 L D2 L' B2 U2 B2 R F2 R' B' L U L' U' B' U'
10. 14.87 F' B L F R B2 R' B U' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 U'
11. 14.76 D F2 U' B2 U' F2 U B2 D R2 D2 R F R2 F' R'
12. 13.36 U2 F2 D R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 F' U R' F R F' U' F'


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 30, 2013)

Ok, so what was the average? I am guessing around 12 seconds.

These scrambles where from the substep competition nr 20. These where my results:

*LL 2H *: 7.28 6.95 (5.32) 7.00 (9.28) 6.65 8.10 8.78 6.31 7.34 7.40 7.20 = *7.30* 

And I am the biggest looser there.. Always finishing last.. anyway, I think you are a faster turner than me. But I just took the time to learn these freaking OLL's and PLL's.. I think after monday you can gain the most speed in your averages by learning all the PLL's first. OLL's will take a while and will not make you a lot faster. So you can do these as last.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 30, 2013)

Yup.. I was working on the PLLs before this comp came up. I stopped learning them since I tend to mess them up otherwise, so after this comp I can pick up where I left off.

Mean: 12.67
Average: 12.74
Best time: 9.06
Median: 12.91
Worst time: 15.59
Standard deviation: 2.08

Best average of 5: 11.72
5-9 - 12.98 10.79 11.40 (15.59) (9.06)

Best average of 12: 12.74
1-12 - 10.23 10.99 15.21 12.84 12.98 10.79 11.40 (15.59) (9.06) 14.87 14.76 13.36


I found out now that I really hate these last cases only things. Bah.

I roll better after a full solve


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 30, 2013)

Ah, you just have to get used to it  I clearly remember when you did not like big timed sessions. LOL, you are doing more solves than me the last few weeks.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 30, 2013)

Yup.. but doing full solves is so much more satisfying!

This feels like pinching off halfway through a p*ss *laughs*


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 30, 2013)

LOL, never heard that one before.


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 30, 2013)

Spoiler: Sub-step scrambles



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-3-30
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 3.99
worst: 7.20

mean of 3
current: 5.73 (σ = 0.83)
best: 4.77 (σ = 0.84)

avg of 5
current: 5.73 (σ = 0.83)
best: 4.46 (σ = 0.35)

avg of 12
current: 5.59 (σ = 0.93)
best: 5.59 (σ = 0.93)

Average: 5.59 (σ = 0.93)
Mean: 5.59

Time List:
6.50, 7.20, 5.21, 5.73, 5.72, 4.09, 4.50, 6.97, 3.99, 4.78, 6.18, 6.24

Time Dist.
3+: 1
4+: 3
5+: 3
6+: 4
7+: 1


I was holding the cube while starting the timer so I guess the avg. is DNF


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 31, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I found out now that I really hate these last cases only things. Bah.
> 
> I roll better after a full solve



I roll better after a full solve too. Occasionally when given a LL scramble and I have inspection time, I somehow forget how to solve the OLL. It's rather infrequent but I don't think it happens during a full solve. I have no idea why this is.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 31, 2013)

You can easily avoid dot cases with partial edge control, I never (not almost never, but never) get dot cases now. It'll help you save 1 look off your OLL. Or you could learn the 8 dot-OLL case algorithms.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 31, 2013)

I am not learning the dot algorithms.. it is hard enough learning the PLLs. Had I been here like.. some 15 odd years ago it wouldn't have been a problem but I have to be selective


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 31, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I am not learning the dot algorithms.. it is hard enough learning the PLLs. Had I been here like.. some 15 odd years ago it wouldn't have been a problem but I have to be selective



Hmm... Yeah. Just sledgehammer/hedgeslammer for the last F2L pair then.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't use that either lol
I'll just fiddle along on my plan I laid out earlier. 


Today is birthday of a nephew, bringing megaminx, truncated pyraminx and 3x3x2 this time for him to play with. I wonder what cube he got for his b-day from his 'rents.

Ah note to self: bring lube  LOL


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 31, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I am not learning the dot algorithms.. it is hard enough learning the PLLs. Had I been here like.. some 15 odd years ago it wouldn't have been a problem but I have to be selective


I compiled a big table of all the OLL cases, listed which OCLL cases come up when doing each one by two look, and worked out the move count saving for each full OLL. That's what I'm using to determine my OLL learning order. Some save 10-12 moves over 2-look, others only save 4-5 moves. Some cases work just fine with 2-look because EO leads straight to an easy OCLL with no AUF. 

The dots are among those that offer the best move savings, as well as leaving you with a longer solve if you don't know the shortcut. I don't like to rely on PEC as my F2L is slow enough already, without giving myself more to think about during the last slot!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 31, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> I compiled a big table of all the OLL cases, listed which OCLL cases come up when doing each one by two look, and worked out the move count saving for each full OLL. That's what I'm using to determine my OLL learning order. Some save 10-12 moves over 2-look, others only save 4-5 moves. Some cases work just fine with 2-look because EO leads straight to an easy OCLL with no AUF.
> 
> The dots are among those that offer the best move savings, as well as leaving you with a longer solve if you don't know the shortcut. I don't like to rely on PEC as my F2L is slow enough already, without giving myself more to think about during the last slot!



Could you please share that table with us?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 31, 2013)

I learn them on the order most encountered. That is why I learned the E-perm for one. Even if there is nothing else I can do that I know of I can do an E perm which instantly sets me up for three edge rotation or in lucky cases skips.


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 31, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I learn them on the order most encountered.


Nearly all OLLs have the same probability, 1/54. Unless you're influencing cases somehow? Agreed that the handful that are 1/108 or 1/216 are less useful to learn.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 31, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Nearly all OLLs have the same probability, 1/54. Unless you're influencing cases somehow? Agreed that the handful that are 1/108 or 1/216 are less useful to learn.



Yeah, even though the probabilities are the same, I always get the F U R U' R' F' case after F2L instead of the F R U R' U' F' case


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 31, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Could you please share that table with us?


Sure, it's a work in progress but I will share when done!


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 31, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Yeah, even though the probabilities are the same, I always get the F U R U' R' F' case after F2L instead of the F R U R' U' F' case


If you're talking about EO cases for 2-look, that's because there are more L cases than bar cases. 27 versus 15, if I counted right.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 31, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Nearly all OLLs have the same probability, 1/54.



Do you mean 1/57? Still there are some cases that hardly ever come up like:








Too bad, because I know that one LOL..


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 31, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Do you mean 1/57?


No there are 57 cases but most are 1/54 probability. There's a few less likely than that because of symmetries. The one you pointed at is 1/216. Shame cos I like that alg!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 31, 2013)

At the party and happy to say times mostly lower 30s and even a few 20s while competing with nephew and family watching. Good practice lol


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 31, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> At the party and happy to say times mostly lower 30s and even a few 20s while competing with nephew and family watching. Good practice lol



haha, that rocks


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 31, 2013)

good job!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks! Home now. I even heard people admiringly going "zo hey!" (wow gee) when I was rocking out an algorithm hehehe.


Nephew still uses beginner methods.. no F2L. His times vary from 55 seconds up to 80ish.

I showed him how you can easily match pairs up, so maybe he'll pick something up. Lubed his 3x3 as it felt like grinding rock and when I gave it back to him he was grateful, recognizing the old feel again


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 31, 2013)

If I had a nephew who was seriously into cubing, I would have a much harder time resisting the temptation to buy more cubes. Still... I hope one of my kids will get into cubing. I just need to make sure I have some discipline when it comes to purchases.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 31, 2013)

My discipline right now is: no more cubes for a bit.

I have a few expensive cuboids on the way, so.. cubing jar = empty lol


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 31, 2013)

Right... the keyword is "a bit"... whatever that means!... lol...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 31, 2013)

That can be very short LOOOL

But nope.. There are not that many cubes that fancy my interest at the moment which is good for my wallet 


*packs bunch of cubes, timer, screwdrivers, lube.. 


oh.. and myself*





Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 31, 2013 10:25:32 PM - 10:39:58 PM

Mean: 32.77
Average: 33.01
Best time: 23.80
Median: 33.40
Worst time: 39.30
Standard deviation: 4.31

Best average of 5: 30.00
1-5 - (23.80) 28.85 29.23 (36.62) 31.91

Best average of 12: 33.01
1-12 - (23.80) 28.85 29.23 36.62 31.91 (39.30) 34.66 35.72 37.64 32.14 28.70 34.66

1. 23.80 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U F2 R2 F' R2 U' L' B F L2 U' F' R U'
2. 28.85 L2 F2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 U' L' F' R2 F R U2 F' D L2 F2 D
3. 29.23 D' R2 U R2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' F R' D' B' F L2 U2 R' L U L'
4. 36.62 R2 L2 U F2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 L U' R2 B' U B L F U2 B2 U2
5. 31.91 F2 D L2 B2 U B2 D B2 U F2 D F R U' F D F L' B R B2 D'
6. 39.30 B2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' R L F' D U B' L' F' L' D'
7. 34.66 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' B' L U' L D' B R' U2 F' R'
8. 35.72 D L2 U L2 U R2 D B2 U' B2 F2 R B' L D F2 D F' R2 B' U'
9. 37.64 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 D R2 U F' L2 F2 U L B' R2 F2 D2 B2
10. 32.14 L2 F2 D' L2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 R B' D' F' D' R L B' R L
11. 28.70 D2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 F' R' F2 U2 R F' R2 D L' D
12. 34.66 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B' D' L U2 F D' U' R2 U R U


Satisfied with that  Off to bed I go


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 1, 2013)

1 35.31
2 44.22
3 40.07
4 35.88
5 31.52
Average 37.09


Made my goals!! Single and average


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 1, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Could you please share that table with us?


See here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...hen-and-how-to-move-from-2-look-to-1-look-OLL


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 1, 2013)

Blargh, my cubing budget is regulated by my mom, and is therefore eternally empty unless I break or lose my cube.
I only have 2 speedcubes at a time (my ghosthand and whatever dayan/fangshi I happen to have), and a few modded rubik's brands.

I ordered a SS 4x4 though, it'll be fun learning to solve that!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 1, 2013)

Because I did so well.. need to double check exactly HOW well, but that news will come.. I bought myself a present.. 'cause in the email inbox:

http://www.v-cubes.com/ecom/product.php?productid=16208&cat=0&page=1


And now I am REALLY not buying any more cubes.. arghh lol


----------



## Crazycubemom (Apr 1, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> 1 35.31
> 2 44.22
> 3 40.07
> 4 35.88
> ...





CONGRATULATIONS <3

Next time we will race together, finally one of Dutch female cuber can get faster hehehehehehehh ( sorry babe mister fever still love me )


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes we will!!! Racing is so much fun!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Apr 1, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Yes we will!!! Racing is so much fun!




We have always FUN if we meet each other ") Timer to practice harder babe, Goal next competition sub 30 avg!

Good LUCK <3


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 1, 2013)

Yep.. practicing is going to continue. Sub30 average?? Ehhh I got 37 here.. so I am thinking 32 is feasible in two months time.

But.. wait and see! The single a sub30 should be doable, yes. I got them often enough when warming up!


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 4, 2013)

And I have yet to go to a WCA competition... sigh


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 4, 2013)

You will.. some time in the future


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 4, 2013)

HOPPA.. new PB on the 4x4: 

4:44.82 
Uw2 Fw' U' Rw B L Uw' F2 B U2 D2 Fw2 L2 F L Uw2 D B2 L' Rw' Fw L U2 F2 L U' Rw2 F' B2 U F U Uw' Rw2 B' L Rw R' U Fw'



Changed the springs of the v-cube back to the hardest ones. I found that I wanted to tighten the cube more to gain stability, and nope.. no can do them tighter, so.. out went medium again, and back in went the hard ones.

And then I did this time above.

Neat!

As long as I don't get parity I'm good. When I have to start swapping edges and flipping them and all.. I'm DNF lol


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 4, 2013)

Congrats! 

All you need to know is:
- 2 edge parity algs (very easy ones like L2 d2 R F' U F R' d2)
- 1 OLL parity alg (hard one)
- 1 PLL parity alg (easy one)


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 4, 2013)

L2 d2 R F' U F R' d2 is not easy for me lol

r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 u2 is easier to remember


I am stickering it with cubesmith tiles now. The colors you just can't get used to  LOL


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 5, 2013)

Fidgeting with the washers and springs helped (put the medium springs in, with Gans cube washers) and I just set a new PB 

4:23.26 
D' B Rw' F2 L' Rw Uw Fw' L Rw' R2 U2 B U2 D2 F' U' Uw' L U Uw' D' F U2 D' F' D L F2 B L B D2 Fw2 L2 Rw' B R F Uw


For now I am only going to learn two new algos, one of the edge flip, and the across switch. With those two I should be able to solve any situation. With the above PB I didn't get any parities, so I could solve straight on like a 3x3


----------



## hcfong (Apr 5, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> HOPPA.. new PB on the 4x4:
> 
> 4:44.82
> Uw2 Fw' U' Rw B L Uw' F2 B U2 D2 Fw2 L2 F L Uw2 D B2 L' Rw' Fw L U2 F2 L U' Rw2 F' B2 U F U Uw' Rw2 B' L Rw R' U Fw'
> ...





Kattenvriendin said:


> Fidgeting with the washers and springs helped (put the medium springs in, with Gans cube washers) and I just set a new PB
> 
> 4:23.26
> D' B Rw' F2 L' Rw Uw Fw' L Rw' R2 U2 B U2 D2 F' U' Uw' L U Uw' D' F U2 D' F' D L F2 B L B D2 Fw2 L2 Rw' B R F Uw
> ...



Nice one. I had 1:54.55 on the first one and 2:19.56 on the second one.

If you want an easy two remember OLL parity algorithm, try Lucas Garron's. Rw U2 x Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw'. It's almost completely 2-gen apart from a cube rotation and one Lw move.

I also recently learned a new PLL alg, which is quite nice: Uw2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 R'2 U2 Rw2 Uw2.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks! I will have to try that out indeed.

I have been thinking of focusing pure on the 4x4 for a while now and getting that down and up to speed a bit so I can add it to the bundle for Eindhoven  

It is much more fun to do this 4x4 on a proper cube. Just need to get me some thicker washers that fit. Where on earth to find those.. not a clue.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Apr 5, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Thanks! I will have to try that out indeed.
> 
> I have been thinking of focusing pure on the 4x4 for a while now and getting that down and up to speed a bit so I can add it to the bundle for Eindhoven
> 
> It is much more fun to do this 4x4 on a proper cube. Just need to get me some thicker washers that fit. Where on earth to find those.. not a clue.



Hardware store maybe?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah, I was thinking about that. Bringing one washer with me as an example. Or online! Dumb me.. I have a micrometer :fp why not use it, right! (edit: good tip to be found in the v-cube 4 topic in hardware forum involving paperclips)

At least currently the cube is turning fine, wait and see what time and breaking in will do  Might just leave it like it is, I can't tell right now  

Strange thing.. as much as I hated the coffee grinder in the wittwo, I love the hollow noise this one makes. However it doesn't have the feel that the coffee grinder did so.. it's ok.

I guess the cube can make as much racket as it wants, as long as it operates properly. (kinda like me really.. every joint cracks and pops, but things are still working peachy LOL)


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 5, 2013)

You should pour traxxas in your joints!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 5, 2013)

ROFL

but drilling the holes hurts so much!!  LOL


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 6, 2013)

Uh, local anesthetic? XD


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 6, 2013)

LOL!!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Apr 6, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> LOL!!




:tu


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 6, 2013)

WOOT!!! new pb on the 4x4:

3:58.31 
B U Rw2 B2 Uw' D F' Uw' Fw' R U F Uw' D Rw' Uw' Rw2 R U F2 U2 Uw D Rw' B2 U' Fw' U' F' U' L2 R2 Uw' L' D2 L' F2 Fw2 L Rw'


The opposite edges swap is memorized, and the single edge flip is pretty decently in there as well (needs more refinement, but.. will get there). The above was of course done without any cheating and with th every single edge flip in there as well, so.. more the yay in there because of that 


The average of 5 is only going to happen if I get 5 solves in a row without peeking on the algo sheet LOL, so.. those will remain on tbd until that is down


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 7, 2013)

HOLEYYYY..

just did a solve, new PB. Got the 8 pairs top and bottom done, I turn the centers back on top of each other and all the 4 remaining centers were instantly solved.  Then adding there was no parity and I could solve it like a 3x3 without issues, ending with a t-pem.. life is good this morning hahahaha



Spoiler



4x4x4 cube
Apr 7, 2013 9:25:44 AM - 10:05:21 AM

Mean: DNF
Average: 3:45.91
Best time: 3:09.76
Median: 3:45.89
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 16.65

Best average of 5: 3:45.91
1-5 - (3:09.76) 3:45.89 3:37.92 3:53.93 (DNF)

1. 3:09.76 F U' Uw' D' F' D' Rw2 R' Uw' D2 F2 B2 Rw2 D' R B U' D' Rw B' Rw2 R2 U' R Uw2 D L2 Fw' L' D F Fw' R' F Rw2 R' F2 U F2 B2
2. 3:45.89 B' R' U2 D' Rw2 R2 F' R' U Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 U' F Rw' B' Rw' B2 D F2 B R Fw' Uw D2 Rw R' F B' Rw Uw' L R2 F2 B L Rw2 U2 L' Uw2
3. 3:37.92 F Rw2 F2 L2 Rw2 B' U2 D2 L' R2 D2 Fw' D2 Fw' D' R' B2 Uw' D' L' R' B R2 U' Rw F' Uw Rw' F' U2 R' Uw D B2 R2 B U Fw B2 R'
4. 3:53.93 Fw' D2 F R' Fw' Rw2 R2 Fw2 B2 U2 F L2 B Rw2 Fw L' F' Uw Rw2 B Rw' F2 U Uw D2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 D' F Fw' L Rw' Uw2 L F' Fw Rw2 R2 F'
5. DNF Fw Rw2 F' Uw2 R2 Uw' D2 R' Uw Fw Uw2 R' F B' U' F' Fw2 Uw' Rw Fw2 Uw' Rw' D' Rw2 R2 U2 D B' L' F Uw' F2 L' Uw2 Fw' L F' Fw2 B' R2


----------



## Crazycubemom (Apr 7, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> HOLEYYYY..
> 
> just did a solve, new PB. Got the 8 pairs top and bottom done, I turn the centers back on top of each other and all the 4 remaining centers
> 
> ...





:tu


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks hon!! I adjusted the previous post to insert the 5 solves there  Got me an AO5 now.. finally lol


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 7, 2013)

If you did this a few weeks ago you would have a nice offical Ao5


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 7, 2013)

LOL yeah but the v-cube wasn't there then *giggle*



Just finished 12 solves:


Spoiler



4x4x4 cube
Apr 7, 2013 11:45:11 AM - 1:40:39 PM

Mean: 3:52.33
Average: 3:48.31
Best time: 3:01.14
Median: 3:33.97
Worst time: 5:23.72
Standard deviation: 44.29

Best average of 5: 3:22.26
8-12 - (3:35.26) 3:12.40 (3:01.14) 3:31.43 3:22.95

Best average of 12: 3:48.31
1-12 - (5:23.72) 4:09.74 3:48.89 5:21.29 3:26.49 4:02.01 3:32.67 3:35.26 3:12.40 (3:01.14) 3:31.43 3:22.95

1. 5:23.72 Uw Fw2 R' U' L2 R2 F' B2 R2 B2 L' U R' B Rw2 B L' F' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' L' F L' R Uw' L' U2 R' D B D' Rw' U L D' R'
2. 4:09.74 B Rw' R D F Rw' Uw D' Rw' B Uw2 F L Uw2 R' U Fw Rw F' B2 D' Rw' D' Rw' R' U' Uw2 B U Fw U' F' U2 D2 Rw' F Uw D2 Fw R'
3. 3:48.89 R F R U B' D2 L2 Rw' U F' Uw2 F' D' Rw' D2 F D2 B' R2 U' F' Fw2 Rw2 Fw Uw L' R U' Rw F2 B' U' Fw' D R Fw U' Uw' L2 Uw'
4. 5:21.29 F2 L F2 U' D' L' Uw2 F2 Fw' L' D' F2 R2 F2 B' U2 D R Fw2 U' Fw' D F2 Uw' B2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 Uw2 L D2 Rw2 R' U2 D Rw' D2 F2 D2 R
5. 3:26.49 F L Rw2 Fw' D2 R2 D2 Rw' R' D' Fw' Uw Rw2 R D F Rw2 F B' R' Fw B D2 L' U F2 L' R' Uw' F' U F' Uw2 D L' D2 L' D2 L' F
6. 4:02.01 Fw U2 D2 F Fw2 U' Uw' B' Rw2 D' F L U2 F2 U' Rw D Fw Uw R' D2 L2 Fw2 L' U' Uw D2 L' Uw' Rw Uw D' Fw B L' B2 Rw2 R U R
7. 3:32.67 Fw2 Uw L2 U2 Uw' L2 F' B' D L' Fw' R2 B D Fw2 B2 D2 R' U2 Rw' R F2 Uw2 Fw2 B' Rw' F Fw' Rw' U' F' D Fw2 Rw' R F B2 D' F2 Uw'
8. 3:35.26 F2 D2 Rw' B Uw' D Rw D' B' Rw' F' B D' F2 R2 Fw D2 R' D Rw2 U' Uw' Rw' B' L2 F2 Uw' R Fw' D' L' Uw' D L2 U Fw L' D2 L' Fw2
9. 3:12.40 L Rw R B Uw2 D2 F' Uw' Rw2 F L2 U Uw Rw' B2 Uw2 Rw R' F2 L2 Fw2 B2 L2 D2 L' Rw Uw L U Uw' R' F D' F2 R F2 U2 Rw' D2 Rw'
10. 3:01.14 D' R2 Uw' Fw' B' L Fw D L' Uw2 B2 L2 B L Fw' B' Rw2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 D R2 F B D2 Fw B' D' F2 Fw Uw2 L' D' Rw2 F B' U2 R2
11. 3:31.43 Uw' R' U' Uw Fw' B' D L' B' Rw2 F Rw' R' D2 B2 L2 Fw2 B2 Uw R2 U Uw Fw D2 F L' Fw' L2 Rw' R2 B L U2 Uw D2 Rw' D2 Fw2 B' Rw
12. 3:22.95 Fw' L2 Uw2 F Fw' B D2 L' Fw Rw2 R B2 L B' R' U Uw2 Rw2 Uw D' L' Fw2 U2 D' F' D' R' Uw B D2 R2 D' Rw' Uw D2 B2 D R2 B D


----------



## hcfong (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow, over 2 minutes improvement in 1 avg of 12. At this rate, you'll be doing WR times by dinner time.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 7, 2013)

ROFL!

Well.. it is BOUND to slow down at some point in time LOL! Just goes to show you can get far with only two algos (edgeflip and across edge switch).


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry for my noobness. What software do you use to generate that statistical report?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 7, 2013)

littlewing1208 said:


> Sorry for my noobness. What software do you use to generate that statistical report?



Prisma Puzzle Timer I think so


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 7, 2013)

Yup, that's the one 

Hi there Littlewing and welcome to my thread 


New PB, first sub 3 
2:56.15 Rw' Fw2 L' D' Rw F' Rw2 Fw' Rw' F U F' L' U R' B R Uw2 Rw R2 Fw B U Uw2 F2 B Rw U' L U2 B2 L' B Rw' F B' Rw2 R Uw D'

2:43.73 R2 B Uw D2 B L' U' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 U2 L' R Uw L Rw F Fw2 Rw2 F' B2 L F2 R F2 Fw' Rw2 F' L' U2 L' Uw' Fw' U2 D B2 U' Fw R2


----------



## hcfong (Apr 7, 2013)

Eh... could you calm down a bit please? You are now almost as fast as I am, but where it only took you a week to get there, it has taken me over a year. It's a bit intimidating 

anyway, to put it more positively, well done and keep improving. I'm expecting a sub-2 avg from you by tomorrow evening


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 7, 2013)

*giggles* Sorry.. hehe. Normal average times are around 4:15 roughly  You'll now feel better, I'm sure


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 7, 2013)

My 4x4 is coming with the Fangshi preorder from hknowstore since I was stupid and ordered them together... 
On the other hand, I did my first 4x4 solve yesterday on my friend's dayan+mf8 KO with the world's worst edge pairing. Luckily I didn't get a parity.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 7, 2013)

hcfong said:


> It's a bit intimidating



I was thinking the same too. Next competition she can't sit with us.. She must sit with the other people on the 'fast' tables.. LOL


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 7, 2013)

Whahahaha *hollers* CALLUUUUUM!!!!! 

I am doing an average of 5 again right now, fun, just one more. So far I have one 3 min, one 4 min, and two 3:45ish

I must say I am pleased with my progress. The very big factor are the stickers. I replaced the v-cube stickers with the cubesmiths color scheme that I know from my 3x3 and when those were on.. whammo went my times. Color recognition is SO dependent on what you are used to! I didn't think it would make THAT much of a difference, but it obviously does. 

I can remember looking for pieces for 30secs straight.. not the case anymore.



Lchu613: Oh man.. along with the fangshi.. you could contact hknowstore to ship it already, I mean.. shipping IS free, so it doesn't matter one bit on the order price if it gets shipped in one or in two bits.


Edit: I did the last solve on film.. was already scrambled but oh well:

3:30.95 F U Uw2 D F B' Rw' D L F2 Fw L2 R F2 R D2 F U' Uw D2 R2 B R Uw2 Rw Fw Rw2 R2 F L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 Fw2 Uw Fw L2 Fw' B
Wait and see if the film works out  if so I will upload it.



It worked. The reason I started laughing is because I switched two colors hehe. Needless to say: I need to point the camera down even further  and not forget that dang macro setting for focus. 







Watching this now I am doing ROFL all the time hahahaha


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 7, 2013)

Isn't the fangshi supposed to ship today though?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 7, 2013)

Is it??

I do hope so! The tracking nr hasn't been activated yet.. I'll believe the shipping bit when I see that changing.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, my tracking # just brings up the stupid "Others" page


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 8, 2013)

On a positive not, my friend gave me a black zhanchi that was missing the center caps and one torpedo. I took a white zhanchi silk that my other friend had tried to clean out in boiling water (which didn't work, and deformed the cubies), and took the core and torpedo from that. It is insanely smooth, but looks eally weird. I may order black center caps from the cubicle.
(The guy who boiled the silk was also the guy who micowaved the lubix fusion)

Also, I wanted to post how he made the zhanchi smooth. He says he broke it in first lubeless for 100-200 solves, then added graphite and broke it in with that, then cleaned it out and added some kind of silicone that I can't remember.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 10, 2013)

YAY AO5 and AO12 (on the v-cube)




Spoiler



4x4x4 cube
Apr 10, 2013 6:46:49 PM - 9:17:15 PM

Mean: 3:28.63
Average: 3:26.33
Best time: 2:48.67
Median: 3:25.81
Worst time: 4:31.64
Standard deviation: 24.85

Best average of 5: 3:12.01
4-8 - (2:48.67) 3:13.45 3:17.53 3:05.04 (3:29.85)

Best average of 12: 3:26.33
1-12 - 3:12.87 3:34.69 3:42.06 (2:48.67) 3:13.45 3:17.53 3:05.04 3:29.85 3:21.76 3:44.32 3:41.72 (4:31.64)

1. 3:12.87 D2 B Uw2 L' U2 Fw B U L' U Uw' Fw Rw2 U2 D' F2 L2 Uw D' Fw2 D2 L R' Uw2 D L2 Rw2 U2 Uw D B' D2 F' L R2 F2 U2 D2 R' B'
2. 3:34.69 Fw B' L2 U' Uw2 B L' R' Uw' R2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' F2 Fw2 D2 F2 Fw U2 Uw Rw' R' Fw Uw2 F2 Uw Rw' Fw2 D' B' U' D' L Rw2 Fw U D2 F D2 B'
3. 3:42.06 F2 Rw Fw Uw2 F2 B' L2 Fw B2 D' Rw' B2 Rw D' L2 Rw' R2 B2 R F Fw2 U' Uw2 F2 U2 Uw2 D' F' Fw R' Fw' D Fw' L Rw' U R F Fw2 B'
4. 2:48.67 U' Uw2 Rw2 D' Fw Uw Fw' U Uw L Rw' U Uw D F Fw Rw2 F' R' Fw2 D Fw U2 Uw2 D2 L2 Rw' B Uw Fw2 B' U Uw2 F' R' Fw' Uw' B2 R D
5. 3:13.45 F' B2 U2 Uw D' F' R' F Rw' U2 R D' Fw' U' Uw2 L' R' B2 L' Rw' U Fw B2 U2 R2 U2 Rw' F2 R U2 D2 R2 F R' Uw B2 Uw2 F' Uw2 Fw2
6. 3:17.53 F' Fw' R2 U' L B R' F' U' Rw2 D L' Fw' B R Fw' U' D' L' Uw2 F R Fw L2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 L' Rw' R U2 Uw2 R B' L D R F
7. 3:05.04 Rw2 D' F2 Uw F2 Fw2 Uw2 F' U L2 R Uw' F' U' Rw F' L2 D' Fw2 B L Uw2 Rw U' D' L Rw' D L' R F R F2 U' F' Uw' D2 Fw U2 F2
8. 3:29.85 B R2 Uw B' U' D L2 Uw F2 B2 U' L D2 B L F Rw' U2 L' Uw2 L F' B2 L U2 D Rw' Fw B' Rw2 Uw' R2 Uw2 R' D' Rw2 R2 U Fw' D2
9. 3:21.76 F Fw R' F Uw Rw' R2 F2 U Fw B2 Uw D2 B Uw Rw R D' Fw' L F' Rw R' F2 Rw2 R' F Fw2 B' Rw R' F B2 Uw2 L2 F' Rw' F' L' Fw2
10. 3:44.32 F2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 Rw U' F' Fw' U2 R Fw2 U2 F' Fw' L2 U2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 L' B Rw2 Fw' L Rw2 Uw Fw' Uw' R2 B L' Rw' Uw' D' Fw Uw' F' Uw Rw2 D
11. 3:41.72 F Rw2 Uw2 F' Rw Fw R2 Uw' D B2 D Rw R Fw' B' L' Fw Rw R Fw2 Rw2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 D Fw' L' R2 Fw' B2 D L' U' Uw D2 F' D Rw'
12. 4:31.64 F B U Fw U' B U D Fw B' D2 B2 R2 U' R' U2 D' B' R' Uw L' R2 D' F Rw' F2 Uw' F' Fw' B2 L' Rw2 U2 F L R' U Uw2 F' L'


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 10, 2013)

What can say?
You're getting fast like Alex Lau


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 10, 2013)

Hahah nahhh, I am sloooowwww as molasses hehehe


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 11, 2013)

Haha, Traxxas is thicker than molasses but it makes cubes turn fast as crap. (Not that crap is fast, I just like saying crap for some reason. I definitely need a psychiatrist)

I win the argument. XD


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 11, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Haha, Traxxas is thicker than molasses but it makes cubes turn fast as crap. (Not that crap is fast, I just like saying crap for some reason. I definitely need a psychiatrist)
> 
> I win the argument. XD



Lchu613, you entertain me.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 11, 2013)

*chuckles*


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 11, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> YAY AO5 and AO12 (on the v-cube)



You broke all my records... Nice going there... I need to practice harder LOL.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 11, 2013)

*giggle* You can do it! You have a faster 4x4 now, so.. break them records!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 11, 2013)

WHOA!!!

2:18.20 D F' L2 B' D Fw Rw' U B' L' R' Fw2 L' F L' D2 L Rw2 R Uw' B2 Uw Rw2 F Fw2 Rw D B' L' U' D' Rw2 R' D' F2 R2 Fw' U2 F2 U

White was already almost there, then yellow was quickly done. First pair already sorted and it was all going fast down hill from there


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow, nice one! I'll let you celebrate some more. I tried it too and got 2:20.27. (Yeah, I'm using some knockoff brand that locks like crazy and I don't really do 4x4 and haven't done a 4x4 solve in like two months...) but you beat me.  You need to update your signature...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 11, 2013)

I know.. I am doing an average.. so let's see what comes rolling out.

here try this one:
2:25.37 D F B2 Rw2 F' Fw L Rw B' U' B' Rw' D F B2 U' L' F' R' Fw R Uw2 D R2 F' Fw2 U L' Uw' L' U L' D2 L B' Rw' B2 L B' Rw'


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow, that is awesome... In Eindhoven you will havea sub 2 for sure


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 11, 2013)

ROFL NAAAAHHHHH

Two more solves for the average of 12 to come up. As of solve 9 the hard springs are in there again. The cube is breaking in and I needed to put in a third washer.. that would be.. ehh.. yeah. So I figured.. let's see about them hard ones again. Yep, they work this time. Amazing how much breaking in a cube does!!




Spoiler



4x4x4 cube
Apr 11, 2013 5:39:50 PM - 8:57:39 PM

Mean: 3:27.80
Average: 3:29.93
Best time: 2:18.20
Median: 3:34.54
Worst time: 4:16.17
Standard deviation: 37.62

Best average of 5: 3:19.72
6-10 - 3:34.14 (3:34.98) (3:04.19) 3:05.06 3:19.97

Best average of 12: 3:29.93
1-12 - (2:18.20) 4:02.39 2:25.37 3:34.93 (4:16.17) 3:34.14 3:34.98 3:04.19 3:05.06 3:19.97 4:07.13 4:11.11

1. 2:18.20 D F' L2 B' D Fw Rw' U B' L' R' Fw2 L' F L' D2 L Rw2 R Uw' B2 Uw Rw2 F Fw2 Rw D B' L' U' D' Rw2 R' D' F2 R2 Fw' U2 F2 U
2. 4:02.39 U2 B Rw' R D' B' R2 D' B' L2 Fw2 U2 Rw B2 Rw2 U2 Fw' Rw2 F' B Rw' R' F2 Fw L B' L2 B' D' L' U' F2 L2 R Fw2 L' Rw F B L
3. 2:25.37 D F B2 Rw2 F' Fw L Rw B' U' B' Rw' D F B2 U' L' F' R' Fw R Uw2 D R2 F' Fw2 U L' Uw' L' U L' D2 L B' Rw' B2 L B' Rw'
4. 3:34.93 F2 R2 F2 Uw D R U Uw' L Rw U' D F' L Fw Rw F Fw' B Uw Fw' B2 Rw2 Fw D Rw' F' R' F2 B2 Uw2 Fw' B Uw F R D Fw' Rw2 R'
5. 4:16.17 U' F L2 Fw' Rw D R' Uw2 R2 F U2 Uw D2 R' F' R2 B2 Uw2 L Rw2 U2 L R2 Uw' L U Uw' Fw L' D L2 Rw R2 Uw' D2 R' Fw2 Rw R2 U2
6. 3:34.14 L' U' Fw D B U' D L2 Fw U' R' U F2 Fw Uw2 D' R U2 B' D' R2 D2 Fw2 B R' U2 R' U2 D' L F2 L Fw2 Rw2 D' L' F2 U' Uw2 L2
7. 3:34.98 L2 B2 L2 R' F2 L Rw2 U' L' R' U Uw' D2 F' D2 Rw U' B Rw' F' L F U Uw2 R2 F Uw2 Fw' R2 U' L Rw2 D F' B2 U2 Rw R D B
8. 3:04.19 U2 Uw' Rw2 D' B2 L2 U Uw2 Rw2 F Rw' R' U Fw L Uw' L B2 U2 D R' D2 Fw Uw2 F' Fw' B Uw' F L2 Uw' D' B' U' D F2 D L' Uw D2
9. 3:05.06 U2 Fw2 B' U2 Rw B' U Uw2 Fw R' U' R' F' D2 L' Fw' Uw D L R2 Fw2 B L F Uw R' U' Rw' Fw' B2 U D' Fw' U' Rw2 D2 R B2 D2 Fw2
10. 3:19.97 B' Uw B' U' Uw2 R' U' L2 D Fw2 L' D2 Rw F' Rw Fw2 D L' Rw' U' D2 L' Uw' D2 L' Rw B L2 F U2 L2 U2 B D' F2 L2 U' D' Fw U'
11. 4:07.13 D2 F' Rw2 F2 Fw2 B Uw D' B' R U' D' Rw Fw D2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 L R' U2 Uw' F2 Uw2 D Fw' U2 Uw Fw2 Rw' Uw2 F' D Rw2 B2 D Fw L2
12. 4:11.11 R' U' F2 U2 Fw U Fw2 B' R Uw' L Rw2 U Uw Rw B2 L Rw2 Uw2 R' Fw Uw2 R' U Uw' F' U Uw' D2 F' Uw F B L Rw Fw D2 Rw' U2 Uw


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 11, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Lchu613, you entertain me.



Thanks a crap of a lot!

lol


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 11, 2013)

I am tempted to dust off the 4x4 and join in. Haven't solved it for ages, and have never timed myself!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 11, 2013)

Do go ahead.. it's so much fun!

All I did was learn two algorithms, not even the adjacent edges one since I am just as fast solving the across and then the rotate three edges algos. Learning them all is more for the 3x3 (which I haven't picked up in a while).


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hurrah! Since this is the first time I've timed 4x4, I have a new PB. 9:25.83, and that includes the time taken to go Google the PLL parity alg. I had no idea I was so slow


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 12, 2013)

LOL, it took me a few days the first time. Within 10 minutes is super fast!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 12, 2013)

*giggles* Well done!!

I only know two algs.. flip single edge and across edge switch. With those two you can solve it all 

Two opposite edges swap parity: r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 u2
Single edge flip: r2 U2 r2 U2 r U2 r U2 r' U2 B2 U' r' U B2 U' r U'

which I break down to this, to easily remember: 
r2 U2 r2 U2
r U2 r U2
r' U2 B2 U'
r' U B2 U'

r U' is nice but you can see by then you need to do the r and the U' is.. rather useless *giggles*


----------



## Gordon (Apr 12, 2013)

For the adjasent edge swap you only have to do a setup move which moves the two edges to opposite each other, the Swap them and undo the setup move. I use the sexy move as setup.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 12, 2013)

Uhmm I really need to SEE that lol cause I don't get it? I tried to replicate it on my cube, but nope. :confused:


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 12, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Uhmm I really need to SEE that lol cause I don't get it? I tried to replicate it on my cube, but nope. :confused:



Me too. Can you make a video..


----------



## hcfong (Apr 12, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Uhmm I really need to SEE that lol cause I don't get it? I tried to replicate it on my cube, but nope. :confused:



You can set up an adjacent edges parity by doing: [sexy move] [opposite edges parity alg] [sexy move]' 

Or in other words R U R' U' - opposite edges parity alg - U R U' R'


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 12, 2013)

Hmm.. I think I will continue doing it my own way.. easier, that U R U' R' is screwing me over every time


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 12, 2013)

Sub 8 minutes on second attempt! You should see the smoke rising from my cube... I think it's melting.

I still can't memorize the OLL parity for the life of me though. Why is that alg so hard? I'm generally pretty good at learning algs but that one is a PITA.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 12, 2013)

Which OLL parity are you talking about?

I have made a short vid on how I solve that adjacent edge parity thing using the opposite edge swap (r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 u2)


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 12, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Sub 8 minutes on second attempt! You should see the smoke rising from my cube... I think it's melting.
> 
> I still can't memorize the OLL parity for the life of me though. Why is that alg so hard? I'm generally pretty good at learning algs but that one is a PITA.



I was really laughing out loud at the melting cube... 

I use http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/guides/andy-klise-4x4x4-guide-v2.pdf the first one of the OLL algs


----------



## Gordon (Apr 12, 2013)

My vid is on my youtube channel. Cannot link it because i'm on my cell phone. I hope it helps...


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 12, 2013)

Gordon said:


> My vid is on my youtube channel. Cannot link it because i'm on my cell phone. I hope it helps...



http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=m-ch-fea&v=pRhherai7ls

Thanks! Very clear! Oh and... Sexy colors on that 4 x 4


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 12, 2013)

Cool! 

Thanks for making the vid 

+1 on those colors! What is that red?


----------



## Gordon (Apr 12, 2013)

Those are the same colours as on the GuHong vid on my channel. I can provide more infos tomorow...


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 12, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Which OLL parity are you talking about?


The horrible long one that flips one edge. For some reason I can just never remember it. I use one from the bigcubes site - I'll give yours and Andy Klise's algs a go and see if any of them stick better. Or I could just practice 4x4 more.

I'll also try his shorter alg for fixing the lasts two dedges - Dw (R F') U (R' F) Dw'

Which method do you guys use for edges? I'm pairing them one at a time and it takes forever. Of my 8 minute solve probably 6 were spent looking for edges.


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 12, 2013)

I use 3-222-3 edge pairing when using reduction on 4x4. It's pretty easy to learn, and edge pairing is much faster. Check out Yau too. Edge pairing is much quicker, while centers are slightly more complicated.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 12, 2013)

This is what I use to flip the edge

I put them in code tags to make it easier to see the pattern.

First 2 double r turns, then 2 single r turns alternated with the U2:

```
r2 U2 r2 U2
r  U2 r  U2
```

Then twice the same thing again roughly, just that the second time you only do ONE U, not two:

```
r' U2 B2 U'
r' U  B2 U'
```

r U' finishes it off but by that time you will see the r needs to be put back and the U' is something I don't even memorize as I am preparing the next thing to do at that time


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 12, 2013)

NOOOO stop talking about 4x4 feel left out!

loljk


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 12, 2013)

That's helpful, thanks.



MarcelP said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=m-ch-fea&v=pRhherai7ls


Wow Gordon, sounds like you have a bunch of loose nuts and bolts rattling around inside your cube!


----------



## Gordon (Apr 13, 2013)

So here's the embedded video:





Adjacent edge swap pairity
(R U R' U') (r2 U2 r2 u2 r2 Uw2) (R' U' R U)



Spoiler



Cube: ShengShou v4, unmodded
Colours:
white
light blue
fluorescent pink 
bright orange
fluorescent yellow
fluorescent green







mark49152 said:


> Wow Gordon, sounds like you have a bunch of loose nuts and bolts rattling around inside your cube!


The cube always made this noise, I thought that it was normal  I have a new one to mod on the way, I wonder how it will sound...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

Did another set of 12 just now:



Spoiler



4x4x4 cube
Apr 13, 2013 6:15:27 AM - 8:16:15 AM

Mean: 3:24.22
Average: 3:22.31
Best time: 2:40.63
Median: 3:15.81
Worst time: 4:26.94
Standard deviation: 32.61

Best average of 5: 3:07.62
2-6 - 3:10.56 2:57.74 (4:17.13) 3:14.57 (2:42.34)

Best average of 12: 3:22.31
1-12 - 3:58.59 3:10.56 2:57.74 4:17.13 3:14.57 2:42.34 3:28.38 (4:26.94) (2:40.63) 3:24.52 3:12.17 3:17.05

1. 3:58.59 D' F2 D Fw2 Uw B U F B Rw2 Fw' B2 L2 D' R F' Fw Rw F' D B L2 U Uw Fw Uw D' Fw' U R' U2 F2 Fw U' B' R Uw' D2 B2 Uw'
2. 3:10.56 Rw F Uw Rw2 B U' L Fw Uw Fw Rw' Fw L2 R' B' U2 F2 Rw2 Uw D L2 Rw' R U2 Uw F' R2 Fw' L' R2 Fw2 Uw' D' L2 U Uw F' Fw2 L2 Rw2
3. 2:57.74 L Uw' F' Fw' B' U Uw F2 Uw Rw2 R' D L2 B Uw' L' R D Fw Rw' R' U2 Rw U2 B' L2 Fw' U D2 Rw2 B Uw2 L' U Rw2 D2 Fw2 B' Rw' Fw2
4. 4:17.13 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 L2 R B2 D' Rw2 D2 R' U F' L2 D L U Uw' L2 Rw' R2 U' Uw' F Fw D' L' Rw' Uw2 D Rw R' B2 D' B2 Rw Uw2 F Uw' D F
5. 3:14.57 Fw2 U Uw2 D2 L' Uw F' Fw2 Rw' B2 L2 Rw' R' F' L2 U' Fw' B' U Rw Uw2 F Uw D2 B' L2 Rw' R U D' Fw U' L2 Uw2 D Fw' Uw' D2 B' Uw
6. 2:42.34 Rw Uw2 B' Rw' U2 D2 Rw' U2 F2 U L U D2 L2 Rw R F D' R' F' B U D' Rw2 B' U B D' L2 R' Fw2 Rw' F2 Fw R' U L F Fw' D2
7. 3:28.38 L Fw' B L' U' Rw' R' Uw2 Fw L2 Rw2 F R' Fw2 B L Uw' D Fw U F' B Rw R2 Fw2 L Uw2 Rw2 R Fw' B U2 Uw2 D F' U' Fw U' B Rw2
8. 4:26.94 Uw' B' Uw' D Rw2 Fw Uw B2 Uw2 F Fw2 Rw2 B Rw' D Fw' D Rw2 D Fw2 D' R Uw' F2 L2 Rw R2 U L2 R Fw B U2 L' Rw2 R' Uw' F R B
9. 2:40.63 Fw Rw' R B D Fw2 Rw2 U Uw F Uw2 B U2 Uw' R D' L B2 Uw D' L R2 Fw B2 Rw U Uw2 B' Uw D2 R2 F2 B2 Rw2 U2 L2 R' F' R2 Uw
10. 3:24.52 U2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 F D2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 D2 L Uw2 L2 B L2 Rw R' U2 Fw' R F2 B D' Rw Fw' U' D2 L Rw' Uw' Fw' Rw Fw' Rw' Fw2 R' B Rw' B Uw
11. 3:12.17 U' Uw2 R F' B R2 F' Uw Fw2 Rw D2 B' Uw2 F' L' R2 D2 Fw Rw' U R2 D R' U Rw2 D' Fw' Uw' L' Rw2 F2 B2 D2 F U2 Uw D R' F2 Fw'
12. 3:17.05 Rw F2 L R Uw L2 B' L' Fw B' Uw' D2 L2 F' Rw' R2 Uw2 D' L' Fw R Fw' B2 L' R2 D R' B' U2 R2 Fw' U2 D' B' R Fw D2 Fw B Rw




Will update the siggie later  Gotta go body shop with my dad and his car.. some bleep made two nice scratches on the door without leaving a note.. hate them!! (leave a note already, it's the proper thing to do, 's what I say)


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gordon said:


> The cube always made this noise, I thought that it was normal  I have a new one to mod on the way, I wonder how it will sound...


I have an idea for another forum competition. Guess the cube by it's sound. No prizes for guessing the Wittwo v1 though


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> No prizes for guessing the Wittwo v1 though


ROFL!


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 13, 2013)

If the Wittwo v1 is the "coffee grinder" maybe Gordon has the "waste disposal unit" cube? My Panshi sounds a bit like a washing machine with trainers in it.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

As long as it does a clean solve, it's ok, right? *giggle*


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 13, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> As long as it does a clean solve, it's ok, right? *giggle*


Yeah my PB is 55 minutes on a 40 degree cycle...


----------



## Crazycubemom (Apr 13, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> *giggle*



 from now I call you *" Miss Giggle" *


----------



## Gordon (Apr 13, 2013)

I just noticed, that my 4x4 also makes noise without turning it... just by pressing edges towards each other 




And I always thought that this is normal


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

*picks up her v-cube and squeezes it, hearing creepy cracking door noises*

NOW I know how they do that in the movies!!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

Crazycubemom said:


> from now I call you *" Miss Giggle" *


See this post without seeing poster: 
See it is mom that posted it:  
Knows she's loved now: 

Where is mah heart smiley..? *smooch*

To all who don't get it.. hehe.. you need Crazycubemomlooooove!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Apr 13, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> See this post without seeing poster:
> See it is mom that posted it:
> Knows she's loved now:
> 
> ...







Read this : I LOVE Youuuuuuuuuuu, you are a special woman in my cubing experiences, your mood and your skills AWESOME!

Time to get back my cubing mood heheheeheheheh


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 13, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHA hi Mrs. Giggle


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

There is something magical about a 4+ pieces pop on your 4x4 while listening to Telegraph Road by the Dire Straits.

Nicely rocking along and turning, and then you do a turn you should not do.. I mean.. it cuts 1 and 1/4.. NOT half a cube LOLOL


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh man, that would totally destroy my cube mood... I f#kking hate pops on cubes. 3 X 3 is no problem.. But on big cubes.. btw, the only cube I get pops on is the Magic friends..  I still like that cube a lot.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh I don't mind.. it only popped a little.

Imagine that.. turn your 4x4 so the top layer is 45 degrees and then make it pop. That is what I did.. the cube was still in that position when I put the pieces back in.

You'd say massive pop right? Like on Crazybadcubers video? Not so on the v-cube!

Two centerpieces and two edge pieces were completely out and one of those big inner connector pieces was sticking out a bit and could easily be pushed back in.
I guess that is another reason I love the v-cube. No anti popping system, but when it DOES pop it doesn't do it so massively lol at least not for me 


Today I have a mild muscle ache in my hands due to the heavy cubing I did yesterday, BUT I am going to do the same thing today


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 14, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> BUT I am going to do the same thing today



That's the spirit


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 14, 2013)

Hehe.. yep. Already got a new PB on the AO5 by the looks, but I am going for 25 solves and we'll see *grin*


How are your times doing?


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't know if you mean 4 X 4 or 3 X 3? My times on the 3 X 3 are not so great as before my competition psych-out. But... that being said, I am very happy with my consistency. Each weekly competition, race to sub20 and substep entries are equal. When I do an Ao100 I am always sub 29 and most are low 28. And after reading the topic about getting sub 30 is hard I am very pleased with my result. That is besides having a 12 hour work day, family with small children and doing a bachelor study at night school. I was hoping for a sub 25 or even sub 20 results this year, but I think am happy where I am at right now and I would love to show these numbers in a competition.

On the 4 X 4... not so great. I had the most amazing entry in weekly competition with a sub 3 average and 2.09 single.. Every other solve that I did after that was closer to 4:30 minute.. Go figure..


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah.. the 4x4. I haven't done a 3x3 solve proper since I started dedicating on the 4x4. I want to get those down proper first for Eindhoven.. though.. sub2.. ehhh

Can't you organizing guys make that sub3?  LOL! That at least is a goal I CAN make *chuckle*


I think you are doing nicely given the available time to practice


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 14, 2013)

Whahaha oh man.. 

As you guys know.. I have a kitty.. or two  (see avatar)

I am busy doing a solve, finding pairs and then the cat with the white stripe on his nose jumps on my lap, leans its head against my wrist and starts just looking up at me.

Imagine my hands are moving, his head is bobbing all over the place as I am doing this but it stays against my wrist.. his nose is half in my sleeve at this point.. and staaaaarreeeee at me. I see this with half an eye while searching for them pairs and bob bob bob goes the head.. and then I start laughing because that sight was just too adorably funny. *laughs*

Byebye good time whahahaha


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 14, 2013)

My god, that is too cute. I wish my cat would do that but she seems to be feral or something lol.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 14, 2013)

LOL It does depend though. Usually he sits next to me on a stool and stares, I guess he wants me to rotate him every now and then 

They get plenty of cuddles hehe


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 15, 2013)

KITTEHS


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 19, 2013)

It took a while but I finally got my tensions to just the right point. Involved 1/8th screw turns and all that, but.. all tensions on all sides are now the exact same (Marcel knows this feeling hehe  ) and I could tighten it up a bit more to add more stability without losing the feel. It paid off, I blasted 10 secs off my records.




Spoiler



4x4x4 cube
Apr 19, 2013 7:39:20 AM - 8:55:36 AM

Mean: 2:50.54
Average: 2:48.34
Best time: 2:10.75
Median: 2:43.74
Worst time: 3:52.33
Standard deviation: 27.85

Best average of 5: 2:40.48
8-12 - (3:16.36) 3:04.70 2:17.51 (2:10.75) 2:39.23

Best average of 12: 2:48.34
1-12 - 2:59.00 2:47.46 (3:52.33) 2:23.03 2:40.02 2:38.57 3:17.56 3:16.36 3:04.70 2:17.51 (2:10.75) 2:39.23

1. 2:59.00 Fw' Rw' R2 Uw2 F U2 R' Uw D F' Fw Rw2 R2 U2 Uw F Uw Fw2 Uw' L2 Rw' D2 L2 R' F Fw' Uw F B' Rw' Uw L D Fw Rw2 B2 L' R2 B' Rw2
2. 2:47.46 D2 F2 L' Fw L2 U L' Uw Rw2 U R' Uw' Fw U R F' U2 Uw2 L2 R' Fw' Uw' D L' Rw' F' U' Rw2 F2 Rw U2 Uw' R U2 Rw2 F2 R' D2 Fw Uw
3. 3:52.33 D B Rw B2 U Uw2 Rw2 D R U' F2 L' Rw R' F2 D Fw L F2 B' U' D' L' D2 Rw' R2 U Uw' F2 B' U' Uw' D' L2 Rw2 R2 U' Uw2 D2 Rw
4. 2:23.03 R U F' Rw' F Rw R' U' L B R Uw' Rw B2 U L' F Fw2 Rw' D' Fw Rw2 Uw2 L2 F' D F2 U L' B U' Uw L' U' D' Fw B2 L' B2 U2
5. 2:40.02 Uw' D R Uw' L' Rw2 Fw' Uw' Fw' L F D2 B' D' Rw D2 B' Uw2 D2 L R2 F L2 Fw' Uw L F Fw L2 Rw2 R' U' Uw2 D' B2 D2 Fw Uw2 L U
6. 2:38.57 U2 D2 R2 D Rw2 R B' U D' L Rw U' D' L2 F2 R2 Uw' F Rw' Uw' Rw R2 U2 Uw2 L Uw2 Rw2 U Uw F2 D Rw' B' U R2 U L' B2 L Fw
7. 3:17.56 Rw2 Uw2 B L2 F2 B2 Rw' F' Fw Rw' U Rw' R F2 U' Uw2 F B' R Fw L' D2 Fw2 Uw F2 Uw B' R B2 L' D' B Uw L2 Uw2 D R' Uw2 D' B'
8. 3:16.36 Uw' F Fw' U' D' F' Uw L U Fw U B2 R2 F2 Fw U D2 B2 L' B2 U Uw' R D2 L U2 L U' L' Fw R Uw Rw' F2 Fw B2 U2 L B2 L'
9. 3:04.70 F2 R2 F2 Uw F2 Fw2 B2 U Rw' R Fw' R F U2 Uw2 L' F2 R2 Fw2 L2 F R' D' L2 R U2 D2 F' L Fw Uw R D' F' U2 L' F Rw' Uw B'
10. 2:17.51 U' D F' Uw2 Fw D' L' Rw2 R D' Rw' Uw L2 B Uw' D' Fw U Fw2 Uw' D L' Rw2 R2 F2 Rw Fw' B' D2 L R' U' L2 Rw U' D' Rw2 Fw2 L' D2
11. 2:10.75 Rw2 U2 R F' Fw2 U2 Uw' D' B2 D' R2 Fw2 B Rw2 F Fw Uw Fw B2 Uw' F2 U2 F' Fw2 U Fw2 U' R F Fw B2 R' F U' R2 Uw' F B L R'
12. 2:39.23 Fw R B Uw2 D F' L' D2 Fw2 B R' D Fw' Rw' R2 Fw2 D' F L2 Fw' U2 R Uw2 L Rw' D2 Rw R2 Fw Uw' L' B2 L2 B2 U2 Fw2 Uw' D' L' F2


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow, I envy those times. I have been looking at Yao tuts (Cyoubx) and all.. So far the tips that I got in the Solve critique topic helped me shave about 20 seonds of my average.. Just did an Ao5 of 3.10.. You are really faster than me.. Some how my new cube has glue from the old stickers washed between the internals (I was not carefull enough when cleaning the glue) and it is slow now. And I am not up to disassembling the 4 X 4.. It takes me about 2 hours to assemble.. Two hours that I rather spend on cubing


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 19, 2013)

You're kidding me.. that long?

Did you follow cyoubx's assembly tut?

You could try soft glue remover, I usually take wasbenzine (I think that was it) to get the sticker glue off, but that is on the outside of the cubies of course.


Mind.. I know about Yao, as in I heard of it, but not a clue otherwise.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 19, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Wow, I envy those times. I have been looking at Yao tuts (Cyoubx) and all.. So far the tips that I got in the Solve critique topic helped me shave about 20 seonds of my average.. Just did an Ao5 of 3.10.. You are really faster than me.. Some how my new cube has glue from the old stickers washed between the internals (I was not carefull enough when cleaning the glue) and it is slow now. And I am not up to disassembling the 4 X 4.. It takes me about 2 hours to assemble.. Two hours that I rather spend on cubing



But I feel disassembling, cleaning and reassembling is worth it 

btw I too learnt 4x4 last Saturday haven't timed myself yet, will try on Sunday


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 19, 2013)

Yao is too complicated for me. Also the 3 22 3 thing... Too much thinking LOL.. Yeah it takes all evening to put that stupic cube together. Shaky hands/fingers..


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 19, 2013)

Just so you guys know, it's Yau 

Do you know what lube stores use for prelubricating cubes? Cause if it's something harmful I might as well clean it out asap


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 19, 2013)

Not a clue, but usually it isn't harmful


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 19, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Yao is too complicated for me. Also the 3 22 3 thing... Too much thinking LOL.. Yeah it takes all evening to put that stupic cube together. Shaky hands/fingers..


I use Yau, but I make the cross pieces on the bottom instead of the left side. See results on my introduction page.
And about assembling cubes.... I changed the springs in my SS6. I tried to be careful, but most of the cube fell apart anyway, so I just started from scratch. It turns better now.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 19, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Just so you guys know, it's Yau
> 
> Do you know what lube stores use for prelubricating cubes? Cause if it's something harmful I might as well clean it out asap



Vaseline, of course.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 19, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Vaseline, of course.



Lolno 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 19, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> I use Yau, but I make the cross pieces on the bottom instead of the left side. See results on my introduction page.



Nice times, I doubt I will ever achieves that. I am not that dedicated to 4 X 4. In the weekend I will go over some more Yau tutorials..


----------



## Gordon (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes do that. After some solves you won't go back. It's more structured.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 19, 2013)

I am looking at a Yau tut now.. nifty thing I see is that I start out almost the same, just not the white edges there.

Looking at this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_4oEKyTuAM

I am going to try this alright. Haven't gotten to the why the one of the three needs to be in the wrong spot though.. *shrug* Just going to see if I can fiddle with this proper lol


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 19, 2013)

IIRC when you have paired up the last pair you do F' L/L' F and your cross will be complete and correct.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 19, 2013)

Ah.. yeah I haven't watched the video that far yet  I need to figure out the first bits first and get that theory down


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 19, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I am looking at a Yau tut now.. nifty thing I see is that I start out almost the same, just not the white edges there.
> 
> Looking at this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_4oEKyTuAM
> 
> I am going to try this alright. Haven't gotten to the why the one of the three needs to be in the wrong spot though.. *shrug* Just going to see if I can fiddle with this proper lol



Good video!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 19, 2013)

I found out why the one needs to be in the wrong spot. You need to kick one out and replace it, easier to kick out a wrong one than a right one. He explains further on


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 19, 2013)

I have watched it 10 times but I don't get it..  the edges is positionned differently..


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 19, 2013)

Hmm.. want me to make a vid then on it, on the dealie up until 9:30 in his video? 

Just have to laugh at me fiddling with them centers when I have two bars that need swapping LOLOL! 

I am LOVING this yau thing hehe.. it's fun.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh wait.. I THINK I get what you mean with the edges (yeah I can't sleep again. sigh)

He makes a slice first so the edges go in wrong compared to the centers, shifted, I think that is what you mean and where you get confused.

Now.. just go along with that, and when he starts going back (so when he should put in the 4th edge pair) you can see why the edges were put in weird. Pay close attention to what happens right when he inserts the matching 4th pair cubie. The third pair he made earlier gets bumped out to the top layer is replaced by this 4th new pair.

The slice is a setup move to allow the previous made pairs to get bumped out and placed in the top layer so they make room for the new pairs that are made while the slice is being undone.

Kind of like where he puts in the three white edge pairs with the one pair in the wrong spot, that way he can bump it out and replace it easily without having to do more moves that he WOULD have to do had he put the pair in the right spot to begin with.


Hopefully this makes a bit more sense to you now?


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 20, 2013)

A bit.. it takes me a few minutes to figure it out.. It will get faster LOL..


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh man... I spent the week practicing 32223 and now I'm gonna spend the weekend on Yau instead!


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 20, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Oh man... I spent the week practicing 32223 and now I'm gonna spend the weekend on Yau instead!



Well, the method is a kind of fun.. I think you can master it fairly quick.. I take 10 minutes now..  But we will see in a few days. LOL


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 20, 2013)

There are not enough hours in the day for cubing. I need a time machine.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 20, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Well, the method is a kind of fun.. I think you can master it fairly quick.. I take 10 minutes now..  But we will see in a few days. LOL



I am still fighting with the edges lol but I need to realize that I get left with two that I can solve the regular way. And then I went into my F2L and . .. hey.. where is my cross.

Oh shoot gotta mind that too lol

It is FUN alright, feels a bit like when I first started learning F2L 

Oh Marcel, check the zcube topic for the solution they offered me


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 20, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I am still fighting with the edges lol but I need to realize that I get left with two that I can solve the regular way. And then I went into my F2L and . .. hey.. where is my cross.
> 
> Oh shoot gotta mind that too lol
> 
> ...



Yeah if you mess up the 32223 thing (which I also totally do not get because last edgde pair parity case needs to move cross edges) your cross will be f... up. I am just starting on doing the centers with white on left and yellow on right. Doing three white edge pairing (and thinking about where you put the third pair. And then the other centers with just R r U.. It takes me more than 1,30 minutes.. Centers on my onw way take 30 seconds.. LOL

Yeah, I read the zcube topic. They are awesome! Best cube service out there.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah I find that I need a different algorithm to get them two matched up!

I put them on the same level front left and right and then do Dd R F' U R' F Dd' which messes up the cross.

At least the edge swapping doesn't hurt anything (R U R' U' F' U F)




Aha!! Looks like I got something:

Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw to replace Dd R F' U R' F Dd'

Hrmph that is not quite it either.
Hmm.. looks like that IS it.. lol need to fiddle more with this one hahaha


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 20, 2013)

Isn't it Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 20, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Isn't it Uw' R U R F R F' R' Uw?



Nope that messes up the cross. Looks like mine IS indeed the correct one.


----------



## Username (Apr 20, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Nope that messes up the cross. Looks like mine IS indeed the correct one.



Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw is thr correct one


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 20, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Nope that messes up the cross. Looks like mine IS indeed the correct one.



It doesn't (assuming cross is on bottom)

Just noticed there was a typo in my alg I mentioned, fixed that


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 20, 2013)

There is still a typo in there 

Uw' *R U R* F R' F' R Uw

needs to be: R U R'


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 20, 2013)

Fixed


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 20, 2013)

Now to memorize this new thing lol but I think I will stick with this one. I am often frantically searching for pairs and this reduces that time. Takes some getting used to but yeah, it is a transition I am willing to make 


Mind.. this.. not good for cubing records:
[video=youtube_share;rLbB0fmw2U0]http://youtu.be/rLbB0fmw2U0[/video]



First timed yau solve:
5:18.40 B2 U2 R' B Uw2 F L' R' U B2 L D2 L2 B' R Uw' D2 Rw' F2 Rw B2 Uw' F Uw2 Fw L2 Uw' Rw R F B Uw Fw U2 D' Fw2 B2 Rw2 D R'


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 20, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Yeah I find that I need a different algorithm to get them two matched up!
> 
> I put them on the same level front left and right and then do Dd R F' U R' F Dd' which messes up the cross.
> 
> ...



If you still want to use Dd R F' U R' F Dd', all you need to do is add F L F' to the end of it to fix the cross. That's what I do since that's the alg I'm used to.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 20, 2013)

Just tried that.. HOPELESS fail LOL!!

I guess I already got the other one down proper now *chuckles*


Thanks though for those who will benefit!



Just made an AO12 with just Yau



Spoiler



4x4x4 cube
Apr 20, 2013 3:53:59 PM - 11:03:58 PM

Mean: 4:40.83
Average: 4:40.64
Best time: 3:05.60
Median: 4:41.04
Worst time: 6:18.00
Standard deviation: 58.69

Best average of 5: 4:11.32
6-10 - (3:05.60) 3:50.10 4:52.64 (5:33.09) 3:51.21

Best average of 12: 4:40.64
1-12 - 3:49.70 3:55.94 (6:18.00) 4:29.43 6:15.81 (3:05.60) 3:50.10 4:52.64 5:33.09 3:51.21 5:08.92 4:59.57

1. 3:49.70 Fw2 R' U F Rw B' D' L2 Uw2 F2 Uw' Fw B2 L2 R F2 Fw2 Uw' L Fw' Rw Uw2 F Rw U2 Uw' D L Rw' R' Uw2 Fw R' B R' D' R Fw2 Rw Fw2
2. 3:55.94 R2 Fw' B2 R F2 U' F' Fw2 L Rw2 U' B2 D' F Fw' Rw Fw2 B2 L2 Rw' R2 D' F L' Uw' Fw B' L' F2 Fw Uw B' L2 F L' B' Uw L' Rw' R2
3. 6:18.00 D' L D' Fw2 B' L' Rw2 R Fw L' F' R2 Fw' Uw2 D' R2 Uw F Uw D2 R' U Fw2 Rw F' B L Rw' D L U Fw U2 D' Fw' B' L U' D2 B'
4. 4:29.43 U' D' B2 R2 Fw2 U2 F2 B2 Rw' F2 Rw' Fw' U F Fw B L R U F2 D2 F' Uw2 F2 Rw Uw B2 R2 U' Uw2 B2 Uw' F' Rw F Fw' Uw D' Rw B2
5. 6:15.81 F U L' Fw' B2 U Uw2 D2 L' Fw2 B' L2 Rw R' Fw' U D Rw' R2 Fw D Fw2 Rw' Uw' L R2 F Fw2 Rw U F D' R' D2 L' D L2 U' Uw' D2
6. 3:05.60 D Rw' R Fw Rw' F D2 R Fw2 B2 U2 D2 F' L B' L Rw R' U2 Uw' D2 Rw' F2 B2 R' Uw F B2 R Uw Fw' L2 F2 R U' L2 Rw B' U Uw2
7. 3:50.10 U Uw R U D' L' D2 Rw' R' Fw' Rw2 U L' R' U2 D B' L2 B Uw' D' Fw' D Rw' Uw Rw2 D2 L2 R' Fw2 R2 Fw R' Uw L' Uw2 L' R2 Fw Rw2
8. 4:52.64 D2 B2 U2 Rw2 R' Uw2 F B D2 Rw B2 D Fw B R F' B' D F L R' D2 F' Rw D' R' F Fw B L U2 Rw2 Fw' B' L2 Fw L' Rw U' D
9. 5:33.09 F2 R U' F B' D Rw R2 Uw2 Fw2 U D2 R2 F Fw2 D2 L R' U' F' Fw B' Rw2 U' Fw B U' D' L U2 Rw U F Fw' U' D2 F' Fw' B D
10. 3:51.21 Rw2 R U Fw2 L' Uw' B' L Uw2 R F2 Fw2 B Rw R' Uw B2 R F U Rw R2 F2 L' R2 U' D Rw' F2 Fw B2 L Rw R U2 Fw' U' Fw B' Uw'
11. 5:08.92 U' D Fw' R2 U R' U' Uw' L' F R F2 B2 U' F' Uw2 D2 L Rw Fw2 Rw2 Uw' Rw F Fw R' F' L U2 D2 F Fw' D2 B2 L Rw B2 L' F R2
12. 4:59.57 Uw' D F Rw' Uw Rw2 R' F' B2 R2 D2 F2 L' F Uw B U2 Uw' R2 Uw F2 D2 L2 Rw' R' B' U' D' R D F2 Rw2 Fw' U2 D R U2 F' Fw R



took me all goldang day with all them breaks in between, but yeah.. There are some nice times in there already. What messes me up the most currently is that last white edge, pairing that thing up is a pain in the tush. I need to remember to ensure the cube white is facing down, as then I don't have as much trouble. Weird.

In any case.. for a first day of Yau this is not bad at all.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 21, 2013)

My first Yau solve of today 4.10 Thanks for the tutorial in dutch


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 21, 2013)

VERY well done! And you're welcome. 

My times are about like that.. average is around 4mins currently, so you are doing well. Soon you will be faster again than I am hahah


FINALLY a time in the sub3:

2:46.73 U Uw2 L' F2 L2 Rw U Uw2 Fw U Fw2 B L' D B D' F2 R2 U' B' L' Rw' F B' Uw2 R F R' F2 U Uw' Rw' U2 Fw2 B' Rw2 B U2 Uw2 L'


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 21, 2013)

Times are sloooowwwwly creeping down. I am amazed that even with my frantic searching for pairs I was faster than with yau. But my big pitfall is the pairing of the whites, when I get that faster we are looking at at least 10 seconds off the current times!

Took all day, did 50 solves



Spoiler



4x4x4 cube
Apr 21, 2013 7:50:32 AM - 5:53:41 PM

Mean: 3:43.73
Average: 3:43.25
Best time: 2:36.41
Median: 3:42.95
Worst time: 5:13.87
Standard deviation: 40.30

Best average of 5: 3:00.88
31-35 - (2:36.41) 2:57.67 3:10.73 2:54.25 (3:25.66)

Best average of 12: 3:17.22
31-42 - (2:36.41) 2:57.67 3:10.73 2:54.25 3:25.66 3:22.59 (4:46.41) 4:15.64 3:00.99 3:05.68 3:53.38 2:45.61

Below the fastest few:

3. 3:11.18 B' Uw2 D2 B2 R2 U Uw L Uw L F2 L2 F' Fw Rw B2 Rw U2 B Uw' L Uw L Rw' R B2 L' Rw Uw L' R F2 B2 D2 Rw U D' L' Rw2 D2
15. 2:46.73 U Uw2 L' F2 L2 Rw U Uw2 Fw U Fw2 B L' D B D' F2 R2 U' B' L' Rw' F B' Uw2 R F R' F2 U Uw' Rw' U2 Fw2 B' Rw2 B U2 Uw2 L'
19. 2:57.98 Uw2 Fw' B' Uw' R D L F2 L R2 U2 Fw Rw' R' Uw Fw Rw' R Uw' Rw2 R2 B L Fw' B' L' U2 D R' U' L Rw2 B' Uw2 R' F' Fw2 D' Rw' B
23. 3:14.30 Rw B2 U2 L Fw' Rw2 D F D2 Fw B2 L B2 R' F2 B2 Rw' Fw2 L2 F2 U B2 Uw R2 F2 Fw' L Uw' B' L2 Uw2 D' Fw2 L2 B2 U D' Rw F2 U2
25. 3:14.25 F' D2 B Uw B' Uw Fw Rw' R U' L2 F' Fw2 B Uw2 Rw2 Uw L2 R2 U' Rw2 Fw2 D R D2 R' Uw2 R D B2 Rw U Uw Fw' R2 B Rw D' B Rw
28. 3:14.46 D Fw2 U2 D2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 Rw R' Uw L R2 F2 R B2 L Rw' R D2 Rw F B R B' Uw D B Uw Rw F2 U' L Fw B2 U' L Fw B D F'
31. 2:36.41 F' D2 L2 U' Uw' L Fw L D F2 Fw' Rw2 F' B2 R U' L2 Rw2 B U2 Uw D' F' B' Uw' L Fw2 Uw' D2 F' U F' L' Uw' D B2 Rw' Uw D' R'
32. 2:57.67 Fw2 B' Rw2 U2 R2 Fw2 D' Rw2 D F2 Fw' U2 Uw D2 F2 Rw2 F2 Rw' Fw2 R B2 U2 Rw D' L' U2 Uw2 F2 Fw U' F2 B' U2 B Rw2 D2 L R' Uw' D
33. 3:10.73 U2 D L Rw2 D2 Rw2 Uw L' R' Uw2 Fw2 R' Fw2 Uw Fw B2 Rw D' R F2 Rw2 D R F' D' F' Fw' Rw' R U Uw Rw2 B' Rw D L2 Fw' L' F2 L2
34. 2:54.25 L' Rw Fw Uw L2 R' F' U2 Fw U D' L R Uw Fw D B' L' Uw2 F' R2 B U2 Uw2 F2 Fw B' L' Rw2 U2 Uw D2 Rw' Fw D R2 F' Rw Fw2 U
39. 3:00.99 R' D' Rw U Uw2 Rw B2 L Fw' L' R' U F Rw2 B U' Fw2 U F2 Uw2 Fw B2 U Rw2 Uw2 R2 F' L F Fw' U2 L2 Rw2 D2 Fw U' Rw Fw B2 D2
40. 3:05.68 L U2 L Rw2 R2 Uw2 F' B Rw2 U D' B' L D2 R' F B2 Uw2 L2 R Fw B Rw2 F2 Uw2 D Fw2 Rw2 Fw' L F' B R' Fw B2 L' Rw' R2 Fw D2
42. 2:45.61 L2 R2 B U' Uw' Rw' F' Uw' B2 D' Fw2 B2 L D F2 Fw2 B2 U' Rw D' Rw2 U' L' Uw2 R' Fw' L' Fw' B' L' F D' R2 Fw2 Rw' U2 Uw F2 B R2
45. 3:03.32 U Rw2 R2 B2 D2 L' Rw2 R2 U2 L Uw' F R Fw2 B U' Uw2 B2 R2 Fw U2 Uw L2 D2 L' R U B' Uw' L Rw B2 U2 Uw' D L2 D2 F2 B2 Rw2
46. 3:06.97 Rw' Fw B2 Rw D' F2 U' Rw U' Uw D2 B Rw' F' L Rw' R F' Fw B' D2 Fw' D' L2 Uw' D2 Fw2 R2 Uw L' Fw D2 Rw2 R' D R F' Uw2 D' Fw'
48. 3:10.10 Uw2 L D Fw' Uw' B' Rw' Uw F' R2 F2 L2 B' U' F2 Fw2 U2 Fw R B' L2 Rw U2 L Rw' Fw' Uw L2 R D' R U Fw B2 R' D' F2 Fw U' B2
50. 3:04.19 Rw' B2 L' F2 Uw' L2 Rw' U2 D F Rw' U' F2 Uw' D2 R' Fw U' R2 B2 R U' D' Rw' Uw2 F2 Fw Uw2 Fw2 B Uw' L2 R' U2 B2 Uw L Rw Uw2 Fw2


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow... Nice.. Best Ao12. Wow..

I take the longest with center building after white and yellow have been done. The edge paring goes quite alright.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 21, 2013)

You'll find you will get faster with that center building at some point in time.. before you know it. I didn't realize it at first but yep. All of a sudden that went nice and swift and sometimes SO fast that I am rolling the thing around twice because I am doubting myself lol


Ok.. NOW we're talking!

Mean: 3:00.82
Average: 2:59.53
Best time: 2:36.92
Median: 3:02.06
Worst time: 3:28.56
Standard deviation: 16.66

Best average of 5: 2:59.53
1-5 - (2:36.92) (3:28.56) 2:54.23 3:02.06 3:02.31

1. 2:36.92 L' Rw Uw2 B' Rw D F B Uw' D2 B2 L Uw' D' Rw' R D F L Rw2 Uw2 D L' Uw D' L' Uw' B2 U2 L' R' F Rw U' Uw' Rw' Uw F2 Rw Uw'
2. 3:28.56 Rw R2 U2 Uw' D Fw2 L' F U2 Uw2 Rw U2 F2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 L2 U2 L F2 D' F L' Fw' L D' B R' F2 B2 L' Rw' U2 Uw' F2 D F Uw2 F Fw'
3. 2:54.23 R' U' Fw2 U' D R Fw' R' B' L R2 F B U D2 F2 L2 F2 Fw' R U' D' F2 Uw D' Fw' Rw F2 L2 Fw Uw2 R2 U' B Rw U L Rw2 R Fw2
4. 3:02.06 Fw Uw' Fw L2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw R B L2 B2 Uw2 D F2 L' R B2 L2 D' R2 F B2 L Uw2 B2 U' Uw2 Fw U' F' U' Uw D2 Rw' R Fw' B' L' Uw Fw
5. 3:02.31 L R' D' L2 Uw Fw2 U2 F2 U' L D R2 Fw' L' Rw' Fw' L B' D F' Fw2 B' Rw U L2 Rw2 F2 Fw2 Rw' Fw' Uw' D L2 U B R2 Uw' F' Uw2 Fw


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 22, 2013)

Wooo!! Alright! Just did a session of 25 and best average of 12 is sub3 



Spoiler



Mean: 3:07.66
Average: 3:06.86
Best time: 2:30.75
Median: 3:03.59
Worst time: 4:03.04
Standard deviation: 23.76

Best average of 5: 2:47.67
11-15 - 2:32.38 (2:30.75) 2:35.62 (3:27.96) 3:15.01

Best average of 12: 2:56.04
2-13 - 3:11.41 2:51.84 2:50.02 3:22.02 2:50.85 2:56.07 2:54.43 (3:59.31) 3:15.79 2:32.38 (2:30.75) 2:35.62

1. 3:15.19 Rw' B' U2 Rw2 B' U2 R' B D2 B' R F2 L Rw U2 D2 F' Uw Rw2 B U R' F R2 F2 B L' Fw2 L2 D Rw' F' Fw2 B' U2 F' Rw2 Uw Rw F
2. 3:11.41 F' Rw2 R2 Fw L2 Rw2 B2 Uw' R' Uw F' Fw Uw2 F Fw B L2 Uw D2 R2 Fw U' Fw B U Uw' Fw U' Uw R U2 Uw D Fw2 B' Rw' D' Fw Rw2 R
3. 2:51.84 F L2 Rw Fw U2 Uw' D F B Rw' R' F' L2 B D F2 L F B' D' F Fw2 B2 Rw Uw2 D L2 R F2 U L' Rw R F' D F' L2 Fw L2 U'
4. 2:50.02 R B2 Rw B' U Fw' Rw2 U F' D' Fw2 D F' Rw' U2 Fw B2 L F2 B2 L2 R2 F Fw R' Fw' B' Rw2 U' F' L Rw2 U Fw Uw D' Fw2 B2 U' Fw
5. 3:22.02 Fw B L' B2 Uw' L' Rw2 U' Uw' D F' U2 Uw' F L' Rw R' F B2 U2 R Uw2 L2 U' Uw2 B' U' F Fw' B2 L' Fw2 B2 R D2 F Fw Rw R' Fw2
6. 2:50.85 Uw2 R2 U' D2 L' Rw Fw2 Uw2 Rw U' Uw B2 Rw Fw' L' F Fw2 Uw R2 D R B' D L Uw R' U2 L F' D F2 R U2 L Rw2 R' Fw' D Rw R'
7. 2:56.07 Fw2 L2 B Uw D2 Fw2 Rw2 F U2 Rw' D2 F' Rw R' U2 B2 U R' D' Rw' F' Fw' B2 U' Uw' Rw U2 F L' Rw R U' R U Fw2 U' D Rw' Fw U'
8. 2:54.43 F' Uw' F2 Fw B' L R Fw Uw Fw B2 Rw' U R' B2 R B Rw2 R2 U' Uw2 R F2 Fw2 Rw2 R' F' Uw' R2 F' U' F L D2 R2 U' Uw2 F' U F2
9. 3:59.31 Uw2 D' B Uw2 F2 Fw U' D2 L' Rw' Uw' L' U2 Uw' F Fw2 Rw U2 L2 U2 D2 L R D2 Rw2 R2 B' Uw' L2 Uw' D2 F2 U2 L' U Uw2 B D L' D2
10. 3:15.79 Rw Fw L' Rw Fw' L' B R U' D' R Uw2 B2 L2 Rw' R Uw L Rw2 U' R D Rw Uw' D' R' Fw' L' Uw2 Fw B' U' D' L2 Fw B' D' Rw' D B'
11. 2:32.38 F2 U' D' Fw2 Uw' D' B2 L' Rw2 Uw2 L U2 F2 B Uw2 R2 U' Uw B2 Rw' R' B2 U L' R Uw Fw2 Uw F2 R' U' Uw D' L Uw2 Fw' R Uw' L Fw
12. 2:30.75 F' D' L2 U F2 B' L Uw2 F B2 Uw2 D2 Rw' U' L2 R F' B' D R2 Uw L Rw U' R' D2 B L' U' F2 Fw' Uw' B U' L' R Fw B' R2 U
13. 2:35.62 F' B' U L' F' Fw L U' R2 D' Rw B Uw Rw2 R Fw2 R2 F Fw U' L2 U' Uw R U' R' Uw' Fw2 U2 D' L' F2 Fw2 Rw B2 D2 R' F2 L' Rw'
14. 3:27.96 F2 Fw' D Fw B2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 B2 L2 R' Uw' D Fw2 Rw' U' Uw' D' F2 B Uw Fw' L B Rw U B U' Uw' F' U' Uw2 D2 L' F' U2 Uw L Rw2 F'
15. 3:15.01 B' R Fw U2 L Rw' R' F Fw' L2 F Uw F2 B U Uw' D2 Fw' Rw' F' Fw2 U' D' B' U Rw' Uw' Rw B2 U R Uw2 Fw' U2 B L' Rw' R F' Rw2
16. 2:59.35 Fw' U' B2 L' R2 U F' Uw2 D' B2 R Uw Rw Fw B Uw' D2 L Fw2 B Uw' D' L Rw' D2 Fw Rw' Fw' U F2 Fw U2 L2 Rw' Uw2 D B Uw2 L Rw2
17. 2:57.94 U' L2 U' B2 R' F2 Rw' Uw Rw2 Uw F' B' L Rw D F' Rw B' U2 F2 Uw2 R U' F' Fw2 Uw D Fw L R' Fw B2 U' Fw2 B R' Uw D Fw2 Rw2
18. 2:51.27 Fw2 L U' Uw2 D B' U' F B' Rw2 F' Uw2 D2 Rw U Fw2 U Uw' B2 R' Fw2 U2 D2 F U' Fw2 Rw2 U2 L Fw' Rw R' U2 B' Uw' B2 U' F2 Uw' Rw
19. 3:10.47 B2 U F U' L' U D B2 R U' D2 L R2 B U2 Uw L2 F Fw Uw' Fw Rw' U2 F' Fw Uw' D2 L R' F' L2 B' Rw2 F Uw Fw R2 U' L R'
20. 3:15.18 L F2 L' D Fw2 U Fw2 B2 U2 L2 Fw R U Rw R2 Fw' L2 Fw' Rw U' Uw2 D' F' Fw B' L R2 D2 R2 F2 L U2 Uw L R' U' D2 Fw Rw2 Fw2
21. 3:47.73 Fw' L F L2 U B' U2 R' B L2 U2 F2 Fw' B2 U' F2 R B' L F' B' Uw2 D' L' R2 Fw' D F U' Uw2 F2 U F2 B2 Rw2 B U' Uw B2 Rw'
22. 2:48.86 D L D Rw2 F Fw2 U Fw2 L R F' R' B L R2 F Fw B Rw F' Fw B Rw2 R' D2 Rw' U2 Uw2 R2 U L' R B Rw' U' Rw R' Uw Fw' U2
23. 3:03.59 Fw2 R2 F' R' U2 D R F' Uw Fw B' U' Uw' D' Fw2 B' L Uw B U Rw2 R2 D Rw' F Rw B U Fw' B D Fw2 B' Uw2 L2 R2 F' U' D' L2
24. 3:25.42 Uw2 D L' R Uw' D2 F' Fw2 B' R' B L2 Rw R2 D2 Rw2 U Rw' Uw2 D2 Rw2 Fw' U Uw' D2 L2 Rw' R Fw R' D' Rw' U Uw2 F L Rw' U' D' F
25. 4:03.04 F' Fw' B D2 Fw' R2 U' L Fw2 Uw2 L Uw2 R2 B L' F Fw' Rw' D' Rw' U Uw' D' Fw' Rw Fw2 U' D2 F' B Rw2 R2 F2 L D' L Fw' B2 R' Uw2



That last solve was worst time. I forgot to insert the 4th white pair and started building the centers. Then had to pair up and put in the white still. I must say that I did nice on that, given the time lol


I am saying that wrong.. I built the other edges and .. 

hrmm.. never mind I just screwed up that solve and managed to get out of things somewhat reasonable lol


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice times. You have really improved quickly these last few days!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks.. yeah.. been cubing on that 4x4 pretty much every free moment that I have


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 23, 2013)

I have only time to do a few solves per day. Did one solve this morning at breakfast, 4.30.. Still it felt like a smooth and fast solve.. Don't know why it is not much faster than my normal reduction times. I think I need major work on my building centers after white and yellow.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 23, 2013)

It will speed up.. what you could try is scramble the cube and then solve it up to the fourth white insertion, and then scramble again. That way you can get twice or even three times the practice on that particular section. 

Pairing and inserting the white pairs is going much better now as well.. resulting in better times 

Yeah and sometimes you get somethign that feels like a good fast solve and you look at the timer and the heart sinks lol It sucks, but it WILL get better, and before you know it you will say YAY!


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 23, 2013)

Since you folks are learning/using Yau on the 4x4 I gave it a try. I'm terrible on the 4 final centers, but when you do the edges and you get down to the point that there are only 2 left and they, naturally, are opposites on each dedge. Is there a 'Yau-ish' way to solve it to do you just bring them to the E slice and do a a u' -> edge flip alg -> u ?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 23, 2013)

Dd R U R' F R' F' R Dd'

That is what I do


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 23, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Dd R U R' F R' F' R Dd'
> 
> That is what I do



Yep basically the same thing, ok just making sure there isn't a short cut .


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 23, 2013)

I haven't looked further so if you find one, please do share.

keep in mind it cannot mess up the bottom layer


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 24, 2013)

Record breaking time! Both averages of 5 and of 12 got broken. FINALLY! Yessss :tu



Spoiler



4x4x4 cube
Apr 24, 2013 3:06:50 PM - 5:39:40 PM

Mean: 2:50.12
Average: 2:48.85
Best time: 2:17.84
Median: 2:43.74
Worst time: 3:51.41
Standard deviation: 21.76

Best average of 5: 2:28.95
17-21 - 2:30.65 (2:33.85) 2:27.42 2:28.79 (2:17.84)

Best average of 12: 2:40.69
12-23 - 2:32.98 2:39.73 (3:51.41) 2:51.75 3:18.64 2:30.65 2:33.85 2:27.42 2:28.79 (2:17.84) 2:41.62 2:41.47

1. 2:43.74 Uw R2 U2 Uw B2 U2 Uw2 R2 F' B Rw' Fw' B' L R2 Uw2 L Rw' D2 L Rw B' Uw L F2 Rw' R2 Uw2 F' L2 R' B' L' R2 U2 Rw' R' F Fw' L
2. 2:43.12 Uw2 Rw2 R U' L2 Rw Fw' B L F U' Uw' D F2 Fw' B' U' L' R U2 D2 F B2 Uw Fw2 B R2 Fw R' Fw R2 Uw' D' F' U2 Rw' Fw D2 Fw' B
3. 2:50.25 U2 F2 Uw' L2 B' U' R2 U F L Uw2 L Rw' Uw' D2 R2 D L2 Rw' U2 Uw' B2 U Uw Rw' U B2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 B' Rw' Uw D' Fw L2 R F2 Fw
4. 2:45.79 Fw2 R U F Rw Fw' B2 Uw Rw' F Uw' F2 U' D Fw U' F R Uw L' D B' U2 Uw' F2 Rw2 F Fw2 L' Uw2 R2 Uw2 R2 F Rw' R U Uw Rw U2
5. 2:33.76 B L2 U Uw' L' F B2 D' R Uw B U2 Uw2 R Fw2 Rw R2 U Fw2 U Uw2 D2 Fw L2 Uw2 Rw2 D L' R' D2 F2 D B2 U2 Uw F2 Fw2 L2 R2 B'
6. 2:49.72 L2 U' B' Rw F2 Fw Rw2 U' Uw L Rw2 F' Uw2 B' D' B L Uw Fw2 R D2 Rw B2 D' L Rw R' U' B U' F' Fw' B Rw R' B' Rw2 U D L2
7. 2:37.27 R B2 L2 Rw2 R Uw2 B' D Fw2 Uw' Rw2 F Uw' D2 B R2 F2 Fw' L' Rw2 U' F R Fw R2 D2 Fw Rw2 D2 F Fw' R D R D' Rw2 Uw2 Fw D2 R'
8. 2:58.09 R2 Uw2 L B U Fw Rw2 U' Uw2 R' B2 U2 D' F2 Uw' Rw' D F' Uw Rw' Fw2 U' D Fw D2 Fw' L' Fw R D' B2 R' Uw' L' Rw2 R' F' B Rw Fw'
9. 3:18.53 Fw2 R2 Uw2 F U D' Fw' B D' R2 Uw Rw' D' Fw2 L2 U2 Uw2 D L' Uw2 Rw' B Rw Uw Fw' Rw2 U F2 B D' R2 B2 D L' U' B R' U2 F2 Uw'
10. 3:25.35 U B' L2 B' Rw2 B' Rw' F' Fw L2 U Uw2 D Fw' B' U Rw' D2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 B2 L Rw2 R' D2 Fw2 Uw2 B' Rw F2 Rw2 U2 L' R F2 Fw2 L R F
11. 2:44.77 F2 Fw' B' Rw' Uw2 F B2 R F Fw B Rw' Fw Rw' R D' F' Fw B' U Uw' D' L F2 U' R U2 R' F' Fw U2 Uw L U Uw2 F' Rw U L' Rw2
12. 2:32.98 Uw D' L' Rw U2 B' U B' Uw' F Fw' B D' L R' D' B Uw' Fw2 B' L Fw2 U D' L U Uw2 L' Uw D' R' Uw' B2 Uw2 L R Fw B Uw F'
13. 2:39.73 F2 U2 Fw2 Uw' D' Fw B D' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' D' R D2 Fw B' L R' B' Rw2 Uw Fw' B Rw Uw' L Fw2 Rw' F B L U2 Fw U2 F' D' Rw' R Uw' R
14. 3:51.41 L2 Rw U2 D2 Rw D' Rw2 D2 Fw2 U D2 L Rw' Uw F' Fw2 R2 Fw L2 R' U' F' Uw D2 B' Rw' D' B L' R' F' L Uw' F L F' Fw R2 Uw2 D'
15. 2:51.75 Uw2 R' D L2 F2 B L' F2 Fw B2 U' R Uw' L' Uw' L2 Fw L2 U Fw' R U D L Rw R F' Fw2 B' Rw' F Fw U2 Uw D2 L U' Uw2 Rw' R'
16. 3:18.64 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 B' U2 Rw' Fw Rw2 D' Rw B2 U Rw2 R2 Fw2 B U2 Uw2 B L B Rw' F2 Uw Rw' U' Uw Fw D' B2 Uw' F2 Fw' Rw2 F R2 F' R F' R2
17. 2:30.65 R' U Uw' D' F2 D' B2 L2 F2 Rw' R U2 R2 Uw L2 U' L U' Uw' Fw' R Uw' Rw D2 Rw U' F' Fw U2 F L' Rw2 D Fw' L Rw2 R' U R Fw
18. 2:33.85 B2 Rw F' U L2 R Uw L2 F2 D' L U2 Uw2 L Rw D' Fw L' U Uw' D' L2 Uw Rw' Uw Rw Fw' B Rw2 Uw' D R2 U2 D' Rw2 R' U2 R' B L2
19. 2:27.42 U R' F' Fw U2 Fw Rw2 U2 R2 F2 Fw2 L2 Fw' B2 Rw' F B D Fw' Uw' B R2 F Fw R' F L2 U Fw Rw Fw2 U D L' U2 R F2 U' Fw' B'
20. 2:28.79 Rw F2 Uw R B2 L Rw' F D' F Fw' L' Rw2 U2 F B' R2 D2 B D' B' R U' L Fw L' Fw' U' F L2 Uw2 D' L' R' D2 Rw' Fw B' Uw2 F
21. 2:17.84 R' Fw B2 U Rw F' Fw B' L' Rw F2 Uw2 L B' L2 Rw2 U' R' F Rw' Uw Fw2 U2 Rw' U' Rw2 R F Fw' B2 D' Rw2 Uw' R Uw2 Rw' Fw' L2 U' B'
22. 2:41.62 Uw' Rw Fw2 B2 Uw2 D' R D2 Rw U' R2 Uw' D Fw' Uw' Fw D' Fw Rw' F Uw F' Fw' L R U Uw2 L Rw B' L' Uw2 Rw2 R2 Uw' F2 Fw Uw' L2 R2
23. 2:41.47 Uw' D2 Fw B Uw' D L Fw' D' R' B2 Rw2 U' Uw2 D L R U' L' F Uw D Rw2 B2 D L' R' Uw2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 D R' U' Uw L' R2 Fw2 B' D'
24. 3:25.75 D R' Fw' D' Fw B D Fw B' U' Uw D2 Fw B D' Fw2 D2 F U2 Uw' L Fw Rw' B' R' U2 Uw2 R F2 B' Rw' F2 L' R F' B' R B' U D2
25. 3:00.60 D2 F' L Rw2 B U L2 Uw' D2 Rw' R2 B L R2 F Rw B2 U' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 R' F' B2 Uw L' Rw' R2 B U F2 R' Uw2 F2 R2 F2 L2 Uw B2


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 24, 2013)

Pfffffft.. stop doing that. makes me look so bad with 4 minutes averages.. LOL


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 24, 2013)

You'll get there, no prob 

One silly thing: are you afraid that you get pops while solving? 

I was in the beginning. Not anymore. It REALLY helps to not care *giggle*
Actually I believe solve number 9 had an edge piece flying across the room which I stuck back in and managed to finish the solve lol


Now.. I want a dayan 2x2.. come on zcube fasttech folksies! I am not buying one till I find out what those two are asking for it 


Mind.. just to see where I am at not solving a 3x3 at all:



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Apr 24, 2013 6:43:21 PM - 6:48:10 PM

Mean: 34.24
Average: 34.13
Best time: 32.99
Median: 33.94
Worst time: 35.83
Standard deviation: 0.93

Best average of 5: 34.13
1-5 - 34.50 33.94 (32.99) (35.83) 33.94

1. 34.50 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 L D L2 D' B' D' F' U R' B L U'
2. 33.94 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L U2 B' U R2 F' D U R' F U
3. 32.99 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' U2 B2 D R2 U R' B U2 F R2 L U' L2 B2 U2 R
4. 35.83 F2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 D L2 U' F2 D' F R' U' R' L F L' B' R U
5. 33.94 D R2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 U2 B R' L' D R' D2 R L' B U


Not bad


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 24, 2013)

Not bad at all


----------



## Crazycubemom (Apr 24, 2013)

:tu


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 26, 2013)

Getting closer to my PB! Last solve of a set of 50 today was 2:13.24 

Broke my two other PBs in any case now :tu


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow, nice! Seems like you will be doing 5 solves in Eindhoven instead of 2  LOL


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 26, 2013)

LOL I highly doubt it. That would leave me with a month to get sub2!


Hcfong.. can't we change it to sub3? Pretty pleeeaaase? At least that is feasible for us slow'uns.. *bats lashes*


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 27, 2013)

Woohoo! New PB single, now all the records that stood have been beaten using Yau!

2:05.76 Rw' R' Fw' Uw D' L' R Fw' D2 F' L' D' B2 U' D' F' D Fw' U2 D F2 Uw2 D' F' L' Rw' R' B L' R2 F' L2 F2 Fw2 Rw R2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 B


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 27, 2013)

Lol, I finally got comfortable enough after learning Yau (had issues with edge pairing but I like my current methodology) and did this morning 

02:02.03 Fw' Rw U' Fw R2 B2 Rw' Uw2 L' D' R2 D' B' D2 R Uw L' D2 L2 R' Uw Rw2 Fw U' L' F U2 Uw R' Uw D' Fw' L' Rw U L2 U' D' F L'

This was with my unmodded SS V4. About to do an A012 with my unmodded SS v3 and then another A012 after doing the konsta/florian on the V3.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 27, 2013)

WHahaha took me a minute more on that scramble! 03:01.62

How'd you do on mine?

And you're fast on that Yau if you just started learning.. wow.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 27, 2013)

I feel left out
Hopefully my 4x4 comes soon, hknowstore shipped it a few days ago


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 27, 2013)

Which 4x4 did you order?


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 27, 2013)

SS v4


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 27, 2013)

Ah  Hopefully it gets there soon! You haven't got a 4x4 yet? Wow  You'll get quick in no time. Got any other bigger cubes?


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nope, just 3x3 
I'm ok at that, but everything else... bleh
LOL Let's see if I can catch up to you guys


----------



## Crazycubemom (Apr 28, 2013)

Did you know: Kattenvriendin dancing very well! She danced today in my house and she did VERY WELL ( swing, belly dance etc ) 1 more point for you Kasttenvriendin , You are AWESOMEEEEE

Relay solve : 2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4 and Pyra in sub 4 minutes! Geweldig and 3x3x3 with 29.xx sec was also great, go for sub 30 avg go for it


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 28, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> WHahaha took me a minute more on that scramble! 03:01.62
> 
> How'd you do on mine?
> 
> And you're fast on that Yau if you just started learning.. wow.


Lol 2:55 . But today I haven't got less than a 2:30 solve . Not sure what happened but I was on fire yesterday morning:



Spoiler



4x4x4 cube
Apr 27, 2013 12:28:30 PM - 1:25:51 PM

Mean: 2:19.59
Average: 2:19.08
Best time: 2:02.03
Median: 2:20.07
Worst time: 2:42.18
Standard deviation: 11.83

Best average of 5: 2:13.84
8-12 - (2:34.52) (2:02.03) 2:02.47 2:26.23 2:12.83

Best average of 12: 2:19.08
1-12 - 2:16.39 2:28.39 2:07.08 2:20.21 2:22.76 (2:42.18) 2:19.93 2:34.52 (2:02.03) 2:02.47 2:26.23 2:12.83

1. 2:16.39 F2 Fw' L' R2 F' D2 Rw B' D' L' B' Uw2 F' B2 L' D F' Uw B Rw R F U L Uw' Rw Uw L' Rw' R2 U' Rw Fw2 Rw2 B R' D' Fw2 R' Fw2
2. 2:28.39 F2 U2 Uw L Rw U Uw Rw U2 D2 L U2 Rw' Uw' L Rw F Fw B R' D' Fw L2 Rw' B' D2 F2 Fw' L' F' Uw F B Uw F B' L' Fw2 R2 B2
3. 2:07.08 Rw2 F' Fw B Rw Uw L' Rw Fw2 Rw2 R F B' U' Uw2 F U' Uw D F2 U2 Uw Fw B2 L' U Uw' Fw R' F B2 U D' Rw B D' B' D2 Rw2 R2
4. 2:20.21 B' Uw' B' R' F' Fw D' B L U Rw2 R2 B2 U L Fw' R2 U' R2 F' Rw' F2 Fw2 L' B Uw2 Fw2 D2 Rw Uw F2 Uw2 Fw U2 Rw' F2 Rw2 R Fw2 R'
5. 2:22.76 Rw F' R U2 L2 Uw' L' U L2 D2 B2 Uw' F Fw B2 U2 Rw R' U D Rw U R' U' D R2 F2 B Rw2 F2 Rw2 Uw L R' F' Uw' Fw Uw' R2 Uw'
6. 2:42.18 F' Fw L2 R2 F' R' F Fw2 U D Fw D Rw' Uw' F L2 Rw' R D F' B2 R' Fw Rw2 Uw D F' Fw2 Uw2 D F B2 U F L Fw U2 R' F2 Fw2
7. 2:19.93 F Rw' R2 Uw2 F' Uw Fw' R2 B2 L2 R Uw L' R D' B L' U' Uw' D2 Rw' B' R' Fw Rw2 Fw' D Rw' F2 L' R F2 L2 R2 Uw D' L F' D' Rw
8. 2:34.52 Uw' Rw Fw2 B2 L' R2 U2 Rw2 U' L Rw2 U2 D L' Rw2 F Fw' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 B Uw L2 R' Fw' Rw2 R U' R' F2 U Uw' D2 Rw R2 U' Fw2 B L2 D2
9. 2:02.03 Fw' Rw U' Fw R2 B2 Rw' Uw2 L' D' R2 D' B' D2 R Uw L' D2 L2 R' Uw Rw2 Fw U' L' F U2 Uw R' Uw D' Fw' L' Rw U L2 U' D' F L'
10. 2:02.47 U2 L' Uw' F' L' U Rw U2 F D2 Fw Uw' F L2 U' F2 Fw2 Rw Uw B2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' F2 Fw2 D2 L' Rw U D' Fw Uw' B2 U' R U Uw2 L2 U' F'
11. 2:26.23 R' U D B U2 R U D F' Fw' L' B2 U2 Fw' U D L2 F2 B2 L2 R U2 L D2 L R' U Rw' R B' Rw2 D2 B' Rw' U' Uw' R2 B2 Rw Fw
12. 2:12.83 Rw Fw D2 L2 R2 D F2 L2 D' F2 B' U' L F' Fw D2 Rw' R U2 B' U R2 D2 L' Uw2 L2 Rw2 U2 B2 Rw2 R2 F B2 Rw2 U' L2 Rw2 B2 L2 D'


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 29, 2013)

Crazycubemom said:


> Did you know: Kattenvriendin dancing very well! She danced today in my house and she did VERY WELL ( swing, belly dance etc ) 1 more point for you Kasttenvriendin , You are AWESOMEEEEE



Wait what?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 29, 2013)

Crazycubemom and I saw each other at her house yesterday 

And yes I belly dance. Though it's been a LONG while


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 29, 2013)

Crazycubemom said:


> Did you know: Kattenvriendin dancing very well! She danced today in my house and she did VERY WELL ( swing, belly dance etc ) 1 more point for you Kasttenvriendin , You are AWESOMEEEEE
> 
> Relay solve : 2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4 and Pyra in sub 4 minutes! Geweldig and 3x3x3 with 29.xx sec was also great, go for sub 30 avg go for it



CrazyCubemom, happy birthday (I know one day late)!



Kattenvriendin said:


> And yes I belly dance. Though it's been a LONG while



Ok, special quest peformance in Eindhoven? LOL


----------



## hcfong (Apr 29, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> LOL I highly doubt it. That would leave me with a month to get sub2!
> 
> 
> Hcfong.. can't we change it to sub3? Pretty pleeeaaase? At least that is feasible for us slow'uns.. *bats lashes*



Only just saw this. Sorry, but I can't do that. We're on a tight schedule and we'll probably run over time if I raised the cutoff to 3 minutes.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 29, 2013)

So all us sup2s will get a DNF in our WCA rankings then? Or do we get timed, but just no second round (that I can live with just peachy  ).


No.. no performance in Eindhoven LOL You might get one when I manage to organize something here in the surroundings. I need to contact a few people (like hcfong) to ask what it all entails, but when that is feasible, I might just do it AND get a performance (well.. performance is a big word lol) going


----------



## hcfong (Apr 29, 2013)

No, the hard time limit is 10 mins. That's when the stackmat timer turns off. If you go over that, it is a DNF, The 2 min cutoff is what you need to get in one of your first two solves, to do an average of 5. If you make the cutoff in one of your first two solves, you can complete the average of 5, regardless of the times you get in the following solves.

Examples:
1. 2:43.98
2: 2:00.01 so close :-( 
You didn't make the cutoff, so you're not allowed to do an average.

1. 1:59.99, O yes, you can do an average.
2: 8:55:12 Hm.. exploding cubes are fun to watch, but not when it's the cube you're solving. No problem though, you already made the cutoff, so you're still in.
3. 5:43.94. Got the colour scheme wrong? Don't worry, it happens to the best of us.
4. DNF. You went over the 10 mins time limit and the stackmat timer switched off.
5. 2:23.09 
Your average will be the mean of your solves without the best and worst solve.

I'm always happy to help with organising a competition.
5:


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 29, 2013)

Ahhh ok, so in my case both will be above 2mins, and then the single best will then be recorded and that's it? Am I getting it correctly? 


Thanks hcfong for wanting to help! 

I have a location in mind, will have to speak with those folks though (scouting house) and see how large the area is. We have a large gym hall here that would be perfect, but those folks like to squeeze money out of people. In my eyes 5 euros a day and 7.50 for the two (if there are two) is the max that is proper to ask. 

There is another place I can think of, larger, better light, but I'd have to ask my dad how much is asked for that space (he organizes bingo there for the elderly lol and they rent it). They even have a bar there, so that would be a cool thing IF we were allowed to use it, and otherwise it's the same as 1AVG; BYO with tea and coffee supplied.

Basically I need to find out rent for spaces I think can qualify first so I can see what is possible here


----------



## Crazycubemom (Apr 29, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> CrazyCubemom, happy birthday (I know one day late)!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, special quest peformance in Eindhoven? LOL





Thank you Marcel 

She must dance after her new PB's @ Eindhoven?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 29, 2013)

ROFL!

Nope  I'll determine when and what


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 29, 2013)

WHOOHOO

My SS v4 4x4 just arrived
The stickers are so shiny for some reason 

I still have to look on the little algo sheet for the parities and last two edges


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 29, 2013)

That is no biggie, I just learned the two algos I mentioned earlier in the thread as far as parities 

Last two edges: put the same ones in the front left and right on the same layer and then: Dd R U R' F R' F' R Dd' (if you want to switch to Yau later on, this is a good one!) Dd is two bottom layers.
if they are not in the same layer and you need to flip one: R U R' U' F' U F

And then I learned these two parity cases:

Two opposite dedges swap parity: r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 u2 
I also use this when there are adjacent edges, just one more step to do a three cycle after that. I honestly can't be bothered learning that dragon of an algo for the adjacent edges lol

And the single dedge flip: 

```
r2 U2 r2 U2
r  U2 r  U2
r' U2 B2 U'
r' U  B2 U'
r  U'
```

I simplified that notation as this is much easier to remember, pattern wise 


Most of all: HAVE FUN!! And congrats


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for those algos
They're really long o.0


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 30, 2013)

Your OLL parity pattern worked for me - could never remember it before, and since you first posted it I've never forgotten it!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 30, 2013)

GREAT!!

For me it is all about patterns.. when I see one I can use it. Otherwise it is just one loooooong string of letters.

Lchu613 those are the SHORT ones!

The one I refuse to remember is this one: (L2 D x) (Uu)2 (Rr)2 U2 r2 U2 (Rr)2 (Uu)2 (x' D' L2)

>.<

I need one without the cube rotations alright.


----------



## Brest (Apr 30, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I need one without the cube rotations alright.



R U R' U' // sexy move
2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 2U2 // permutation parity
U R U' R' // inverse sexy move
View at alg.garron.us

you can also use

R' U R U'
2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 2U2
U R' U' R
View at alg.garron.us

This is a conjugate. The sexy move positions one of the unsolved edges so that it is opposite the other. Once this has been setup the standard permutation parity swaps them. Then you undo the setup to complete the conjugate.

Or you can just do permutation parity and a Uperm.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks! I'll try that later on when I am awake again, see what it does on a solved cube first and if I like it.

I see now where the heavy hand rotation moves come from when I see people doing this at comp.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 30, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> For me it is all about patterns.. when I see one I can use it. Otherwise it is just one loooooong string of letters.


Well yes. I think the reason I find these hard is that I learn algs by drilling them into muscle memory. On big cubes I am slow and clumsy so these algs never make it into muscle memory. I have to remember the patterns instead.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 30, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Well yes. I think the reason I find these hard is that I learn algs by drilling them into muscle memory. On big cubes I am slow and clumsy so these algs never make it into muscle memory. I have to remember the patterns instead.



Yes, me too. I had huge problems doing PLL's on my 4 X 4. So I trained a bit with my last layer trainer where you can see the algorithm. That helped me a lot. Most PLL's I can do now on my 4 X 4 without stopping in the middle of one and not knowing how to complete the damn thing


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 30, 2013)

Same thing here with cuboids. It takes a while and a lot of solving before they are actually IN the brain.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 30, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> PLL's I can do now on my 4 X 4 without stopping in the middle of one and not knowing how to complete the damn thing


Yeah I have that problem too, and on 3x3 when a have an epic fail that's usually the reason - cube catches mid-PLL and I have no idea where I am or how to recover! Hello 50 second solve.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 30, 2013)

Brest said:


> R U R' U' // sexy move
> 2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 2U2 // permutation parity
> U R U' R' // inverse sexy move
> View at alg.garron.us
> ...



Thanks, I like that!

However, I found that your perm parity alg might be off, I did sexy -> r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 u2 > sexy'




Kattenvriendin said:


> And the single dedge flip:
> 
> ```
> r2 U2 r2 U2
> ...



So when you do 4x4 do you solve it 'fully' and then do the parity algs? Your alg above is a big hard with all the inner r/r' moves (IMHO). I prefer to do orientation parity before OLL so that you can just use Rw/Rw'/Rw2 etc since the corners don't matter and I think it's easier. On the other hand, I kind of pick and choose to do the perm parity before or after PLL depending on the situation .

EDIT: Nevermind, the above alg flips 2 other edges (on the B face) if you do Rw moves.

I generally do the old school Rw2 B2 U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 F2 Rw' F2 Lw' B2 Rw2 for flipping an edge and I've seen it done with all Rw and Lw replace with r and l and I don't think it's necessary if you do it before OLL but you alg doesn't work that way in these regards.


----------



## Username (Apr 30, 2013)

littlewing1208 said:


> Thanks, I like that!
> 
> However, I found that your perm parity alg might be off, I did sexy -> r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 u2 > sexy'




2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 2U2 = r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 u2

The first alg is in SiGN notation, the other one is WCA


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 30, 2013)

Username said:


> 2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 2U2 = r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 u2
> 
> The first alg is in SiGN notation, the other one is WCA



Ahhh, I thought that (2R)2 was equivalent to Rw2 , thanks for the clarification.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 30, 2013)

OLL Parity: 






PLL Parity:

r is the same as Rw2 R2

r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 U2 Uw2 (I think)


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 30, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> OLL Parity:



Is this the alg from the video? Rw U2 x Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw'

I just found that one on cubewhiz and I think I kind of like it better than the one in my post above (no B or F move  ) despite the cube turn.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 30, 2013)

littlewing1208 said:


> Is this the alg from the video? Rw U2 x Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw'
> 
> I just found that one on cubewhiz and I think I kind of like it better than the one in my post above (no B or F move  ) despite the cube turn.



Yep. It's awesome


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 30, 2013)

Marcel has a good example on video on how he does it. I did it differently but adopted his method now.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 30, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> OLL Parity:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kunaal, you are a rock star you know? That looks so freaking awesome.. and you have that cube only for like a week. LOL


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 30, 2013)

I use this now (thank you Brest!):

Two adjacent dedges swap parity: (keep to swap on front and right)

R U R' U' 
r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 u2 
U R U' R'

That notation was easiest for me  Just have to remember it now.. along with the different grips I learned from Marcel 



"r is the same as Rw2 R2"

I do it slightly different, for *r2* that is:

Hold R with right hand thumb on front, fingers on back.

Do R2', then slide fingers and thumb over to include the r layer and move it up doing Rw2



For a single r I do the same, just R', slide over and move up doing Rw.


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 30, 2013)

If you have a good duble flick U2 you could try this OLL parity alg: Lw' U2 Lw' U2 Lw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Lw U2 x' Lw U2 Lw
Every 2nd move is a U2.

It was very easy for me to learn and it's quite fast too


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice single dedge flip 

It'll flip the entire top front edge side (so not just the dedge but also the corners get flipped) and swap the left and right dedges? Is that correct?


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 30, 2013)

That sounds about right. It also twists the U center a half round, but you'll probably not notice it.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 1, 2013)

Can someone help me out with notation on 4x4?
w turns are two layers at once, while little letters are the inner slice, right? Or wrong?


*Confused*

EDIT: Got it


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 1, 2013)

It's right.

Man I would love it if there would be an unread thingie in front of the topic if there were things unread in there. Must be the move.


----------



## mark49152 (May 1, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Man I would love it if there would be an unread thingie in front of the topic if there were things unread in there. Must be the move.


Yeah that's why they moved you. People were complaining that you "clutter" the unread posts list. Sad eh.


----------



## littlewing1208 (May 1, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Yeah that's why they moved you. People were complaining that you "clutter" the unread posts list. Sad eh.



I think she meant that now the thread is showing as completely unread due to the move as opposed to retaining the history of when she last checked. After checking it for the first time yesterday in OT, it now jumps to the first unread fine for me.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 1, 2013)

Works fine now.. it showed as completely read. It's ok I check here often enough.


And yeah.. people are sometimes sad. "There is an X in the top right corner, click it", is what I think LOL


anyway.. my AO5 and AO12 got improved *grin*


----------



## Lchu613 (May 1, 2013)

Geez, I'm still something like 5 minutes

UPDATE: First timed solve, 2.51.37

I'm not sure, but I suspect I got lucky with the edge pairing


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 3, 2013)

That is a REALLY good time to start out with! Well done!


The v-4 is still my main, I really like it. It is breaking in so well that I have now inserted two washers per side in there, along with the already in there heaviest springs. Imagine that!



Oh to add.. I have had a finger cleft in my thumb now for 4 weeks.. is ouch, and won't go away so now I am having the thing wrapped up and all.

Cubing feels stupid with right thumb in bandages.


----------



## Schmidt (May 3, 2013)

Bandaged c̶u̶b̶e̶s̶ cuber.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 3, 2013)

Can I be the WR holder in solving the cube bandaged? *grin*


----------



## kcl (May 4, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Can I be the WR holder in solving the cube bandaged? *grin*


Nope thats mee lol I sliced my thumb open badly and had it bandaged for like two weeks. I got a few 12s and 13s . Then I smashed it with a hammer on accident...


----------



## Lchu613 (May 4, 2013)

These cubing puns make me feel like I've in a room WitTwo bears and I'm Dayan of blood loss! 

What do you think about modding the SS4x4?
I really don't want to have to mod it, so I'm going to try to see how it is with just breaking in


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Nope thats mee lol I sliced my thumb open badly and had it bandaged for like two weeks. I got a few 12s and 13s . Then I smashed it with a hammer on accident...


OWIIEEEEEEE!!!! You win! You win! *starts flapping hands madly just imagining that pain*





Lchu613 said:


> These cubing puns make me feel like I've in a room WitTwo bears and I'm Dayan of blood loss!
> 
> What do you think about modding the SS4x4?
> I really don't want to have to mod it, so I'm going to try to see how it is with just breaking in


If you really want to mod the SS go for it.

Just one tip: make sure you have a spare SS around if you happen to not like it. I finished modding and didn't like the feel after the Florian mod (the one where you see the adjustments), the Konsta would have been enough (the one against the locking).

I don't know if technique has something to do with gaining an advantage. Before I used to slice just the one inner layer with my ring finger and the rest stayed stationary, now I bring two layers down and one layer up which for me is faster to do. The one finger slice would lock the SS occasionally, I haven't tried the other technique on the unmodded SS yet.

Have you HAD locks at all yet while solving?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 4, 2013)

Woooohooohoooo new PB!

I need to put bandaids on my fingers more often lol

2:00.35 L' Rw2 R' U2 D' L2 F2 B U' B L B2 Uw' Rw R' F L2 F' U' L Rw' F2 Fw2 D' F' R' Fw' Uw D L B2 U' Rw F' B L' U R' U2 D'


----------



## mark49152 (May 4, 2013)

Nice! My SS must need modding. I can't even do the 3x3 stage that fast! Just locks too much.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 4, 2013)

I would suggest starting out with ONLY the mod that does the innards (Konsta if I am correct), and then trying the cube again see how you like it. That mod isn't too critical.


----------



## jayefbe (May 4, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Nice! My SS must need modding. I can't even do the 3x3 stage that fast! Just locks too much.



I personally really like the Florian mod on the SS 4x4. The outer layers just lock up way too much otherwise. I forgot what an unmodded cube felt like, and ordered another one to re-mod or experiment with. I didn't realize my modded cube was that much faster/better, especially for the 3x3 stage. I'm in the process of doing the Florian mod to the new one as well.


----------



## mark49152 (May 4, 2013)

I have a new one that I bought to experiment with. Will try the mods one at a time. I was putting it off to see if I'd get used to the unmodded cube, or if it would break in.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 5, 2013)

SUB FRACKING TWO!!

WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO 
1:57.08 R' B2 Rw' Fw2 U F2 Rw' F Fw' R' Fw' L F Fw2 B2 R2 F R2 U' Fw2 B' D' R Uw2 D' F Fw B' U2 Rw2 U2 L U' Uw B' D L2 Fw2 U2 Rw


----------



## MarcelP (May 5, 2013)

Nice!! You are getting way to fast for me  Congrats!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 5, 2013)

And you are so much faster than I am on the 3x3, amazing 

Thanks!!

I was elated when I hit that spacebar *grin*


----------



## mark49152 (May 5, 2013)

Nice time, well done!!

Do you know any alg to flip 3 edges? I'm thinking that OLL parity occurs 50% of the time and there's always 1 or 3 edges flipped. I know the alg to flip one, but if there was another alg to flip 3 then I could have a simple OCLL in those 50% of solves which is some compensation for having to do parity.

Also what do you guys do for PLL? If I don't immediately recognise the case I do A or E perm to solve the corners, but that does sometimes mean I hvae to do an EPLL as well as fix parity. Is there a better way?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 5, 2013)

I just flip one and continue with the solve. They should be out there though 

As for PLL I am the last person to ask lol I don't even know half of them lol


----------



## MarcelP (May 5, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> And you are so much faster than I am on the 3x3, amazing



I have been trying to tell you all a long, that you are actually faster than me. Only thing is, I know 21/21 PLL sub 3 and know 50/57 OLL (some not so fast). If you would knew this much you would be a lot faster than me. To be honoust, I think you will be sub 25 at minimum. This 4 X 4 solving proves my threory, since there are no algs (well not a lot)it all boils down to look ahead and turn speed. You are roughly 50% faster than me on 4 X 4.



mark49152 said:


> Also what do you guys do for PLL? If I don't immediately recognise the case I do A or E perm to solve the corners, but that does sometimes mean I hvae to do an EPLL as well as fix parity. Is there a better way?



I do the exact same.. LOL.. I simply can not reconize if there is a parity in last layer (OLL or PLL), so I perform any OLL/PLL that I think that 'might work'. Than I see what is left over.. LOL


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 5, 2013)

True yeah.. knowing algorithms helps a lot. 

I now know the adjacent edgeswap as well, which helped get me that PB.


----------



## mark49152 (May 5, 2013)

Yau is great fun now I have the hang of it. Will look for a 3-edge-flipping OLL parity alg - I like the idea of hitting two birds with one stone!


----------



## jayefbe (May 5, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> SUB FRACKING TWO!!
> 
> WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO
> 1:57.08 R' B2 Rw' Fw2 U F2 Rw' F Fw' R' Fw' L F Fw2 B2 R2 F R2 U' Fw2 B' D' R Uw2 D' F Fw B' U2 Rw2 U2 L U' Uw B' D L2 Fw2 U2 Rw



Super congrats! 

And even more important, are you a Battlestar Gallactica fan?!?!


----------



## Lchu613 (May 5, 2013)

*Battlestar Galactica

What that exactly though?


----------



## jayefbe (May 5, 2013)

Only one of the best sci-fi shows of all time.


----------



## cxinlee (May 6, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> *Battlestar Galactica
> 
> What that exactly though?



Lol I only remember it as a roller-coaster ride.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 6, 2013)

If you take the ORIGINAL series, yes lol But it's been a super duper long time ago since I saw that


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 6, 2013)

Yay.. just solved a sort of siamese cube lol

Sort of? Yeah. I purchased one on fasttech for less than $10 and was PMing with someone on the Twistypuzzles forum. I said I hoped I knew how to solve that cube and then he said: you have this cubetwist cube and loads of tiles, you can bandage that one and mimic it!

Duh.. sometimes I have no brain, right.. so.. that is what I did:


Spoiler











Only that bandaged bit is bandaged, the rest is plain and normal like a regular cube. So.. I managed to solve it without any help on the first two layers, but then the last layer.. how am I going to solve that..

Well.. SuperAntoniovivaldi (check his vids out, wonderful quality and explanations) has a tutorial on the siamese cube and he has one video where he shows the surrogate or fake F (http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=o-Xm1wIDjpU#t=295s). With that one new move I was able to solve it, now multiple times. 

It is a nice something else to do than speedcubing but still cubing related. If you don't have the cubetwist cube, just use something to stick the three together (other than glue.. obviously.. something like tape or something) and try it. 

It is FUN!!


----------



## Lchu613 (May 6, 2013)

Hmm, I might try this!


----------



## Gordon (May 7, 2013)

Where did you buy this 'cubetwist cube with loads of tiles', I saw it once in an online store, but can't find it anymore.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 7, 2013)

I bought it on lightake back when but I don't see it anymore. 

Oh wait.. there we go: http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3×3×3_CubeTwist_Bandaged_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit___Black-56980


----------



## Gordon (May 7, 2013)

Thanks! 
I will put it on my 'cubes-to-buy-list'.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 7, 2013)

Currently I am working on a triamese, the middle cube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0TuqVuVeYM

This is a bit harder to get, but.. I'll get there. I hope 


Well.. after a day of fiddling and fidgeting I finally managed to solve it! WOOOOOOO!! It sure is fun to see something that has been carefully set up come together all of a sudden. Whole new sort of satisfaction than the regular cube alright.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 8, 2013)

Cool! 
I'm still iffy about 4x4, don't think I'm going to get into speedcubing with it. I just don't have enough motivation really


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 8, 2013)

If you don't feel like it, then don't  It should be FUN, not an obligation.

I have been fiddling with bandaged things lately, it is a fun thing to do. Sure I could practice till my fingers see blue, but nah. I rather have fun solving the cubes which ever way and whatever way


----------



## Lchu613 (May 8, 2013)

I think I'll stick to it being a fun thing that I do occasionally, and just speed wit 3x3. I might change my mind though when I have more free time.
It's definitely a lot of fun though!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 10, 2013)

new dayan 2x2, new PB: 07:18

7.18 R2 U2 F2 R F' U2 F' U2 F' U'


The rest of the times sucked lol


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 11, 2013)

All new PBs:



Spoiler



2x2x2 cube
May 11, 2013 5:06:01 PM - 6:15:29 PM

Mean: 14.66
Average: 14.69
Best time: 6.38
Median: 15.43
Worst time: 22.62
Standard deviation: 4.46

Best average of 5: 13.13
8-12 - 10.68 (9.80) (22.62) 16.96 11.75

Best average of 12: 14.69
1-12 - 12.27 15.61 (6.38) 15.24 19.69 15.72 19.15 10.68 9.80 (22.62) 16.96 11.75

1. 12.27 R2 F U R' U' R U' R F2 U'
2. 15.61 R' U2 F R' F2 U F R2 U
3. 6.38 F U' F2 R U' R U' F R
4. 15.24 U F' R U2 R' U2 R F2 R2
5. 19.69 U' F U' F U R F' U' R' U
6. 15.72 F2 R F U2 F2 R' U' R U2
7. 19.15 F U' R2 U2 F R' U2 R' U'
8. 10.68 U2 F U2 F2 R U' F'
9. 9.80 U' F2 U F U2 R2 F R' F2
10. 22.62 F' U F2 R2 U F' R2 U2 F'
11. 16.96 R2 F' U2 R F2 R' U F U'
12. 11.75 R' U F2 R F R U2 F R' U'



will adjust siggie later 

new textured tiles have been made for this cube, all I need now is the red sheet. On its way. Hopefully it is here soon, that will improve things as well (less floop out of hands, it already dropped on the floor once).


----------



## Lchu613 (May 11, 2013)

Haha, my 4x4 flooped out of my hands once on accident, but I was lucky, I was cubing in bed

Also side note, it turns out it's a v5. That's why it doesn't lock as much as people say XD


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 11, 2013)

Indeed. The new one I have is also a v5.  However I still use my V4, I just like it better and it corner cuts things the SS cannot lol


----------



## Lchu613 (May 11, 2013)

I don't have any way to compare it to anything, so I can say it's the best 4x4 I've ever felt


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 12, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Indeed. The new one I have is also a v5.  However I still use my V4, I just like it better and it corner cuts things the SS cannot lol



Modded SS 4x4 v4s (K+F) can cut 45 degrees


----------



## MarcelP (May 12, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Modded SS 4x4 v4s (K+F) can cut 45 degrees



I have to see before I believe that


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 12, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I have to see before I believe that



I have this friend who is basically the cube modder of our group/city/country/whatever, and he has perfectly modded and tensioned one. It can really do so.

Unfortunately that cube belongs to a friend who I rarely see, so... It's upto you whether you want to believe or not!

If I get the chance I will surely demonstrate with a video.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 12, 2013)

OK.. and how much does it cut the other way..

I mean I can get my zhanchi to cut over 70 degrees. There are two directions and when one gains the other suffers.

I have tensioned the vcube4 and the ssv5 (I have version 5) both the same way and the vcube wins.


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 12, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> OK.. and how much does it cut the other way..
> 
> I mean I can get my zhanchi to cut over 70 degrees. There are two directions and when one gains the other suffers.
> 
> I have tensioned the vcube4 and the ssv5 (I have version 5) both the same way and the vcube wins.



Don't know how much it reverse cuts, haven't tried it.

SSv5 doesn't need Konsta at all. You could Florian it for better results though.

Also if you have all the cube boxes could you tell me if there is any difference between the v4 and v5 box?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 12, 2013)

Ohhh I don't know.. I have the box but I threw it on the stack lol

So no.. only by the pictures of the pieces in the concerning thread was I able to determine that I have a v5


I don't mean reverse cutting.. it.. uhmm.. how do I explain.. take a dayan 2x2. It can cut 45 degrees both ways, forward and back. If you increase the cutting in one direction, it will automatically decrease on the other side.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 12, 2013)

I think you mean cutting upwards vs downwards?
Also, some pictures of the SS v5 box:


Spoiler


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 12, 2013)

Could be yeah.. 

Rotate top layer 45 degrees.

Hold left bottom cubing in left fingers, right bottom in right fingers. 
Use right hand to push right bottom up effecting in U' direction
then do the same and pull down, effecting in U direction on the top layer.

Reverse is moving the U layer about 20 degrees clockwise, and then pulling down. Resulting in a slight U' direction.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 12, 2013)

Yeah, that's what I meant


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 12, 2013)

NICE consistent cube for me.. come here cubesmith textured tiles! Only the red left to make *chuckle*

anyway.. new average PBs:



Spoiler



2x2x2 cube
May 12, 2013 9:09:56 PM - 9:22:57 PM

Mean: 12.75
Average: 12.95
Best time: 8.08
Median: 12.55
Worst time: 15.44
Standard deviation: 2.26

Best average of 5: 11.52
7-11 - 11.82 11.34 11.40 (10.09) (14.01)

Best average of 12: 12.95
1-12 - (15.44) 15.18 15.14 (8.08) 15.41 12.39 11.82 11.34 11.40 10.09 14.01 12.71

1. 15.44 U' R U2 R' F2 R' U R2 U
2. 15.18 U2 R' U' R' F2 R' U R F2
3. 15.14 F' R' F2 U R' U2 R2 F' R' U2
4. 8.08 U2 R F U2 F' U F' R2
5. 15.41 U' F R' F' U F U' F U'
6. 12.39 F R2 F R' F' U F2 R' U2
7. 11.82 U' R2 F R U F' U R' U
8. 11.34 U' F' R2 F' R F2 R F R2
9. 11.40 F U R' U2 R' F R' U' R'
10. 10.09 R U R2 F U' R' U
11. 14.01 U' R U2 F U' R U2 R F2
12. 12.71 U F U2 R' U2 R' F U


----------



## Lchu613 (May 12, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 16, 2013)

There we are.. cubesmith stuff came in yesterday so I was able to make the last color stickers and then stuck em on. And by then it was too dark for a proper pic.. so.. here is one now 



Spoiler












These were all handmade using the sheets. I think they turned out ok *grin*

(oh this is the 50mm dayan 2x2)


----------



## MarcelP (May 16, 2013)

Looks great! Time to set a new PB in Eindhoven on the 2 X 2.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 16, 2013)

That looks doable, yep.
Let's hope I can! I am drilling on the 2x2 now. I DID learn two new algos without forgetting other things.. HOPEFUL!


----------



## Lchu613 (May 17, 2013)

Whoa, custom-cut textured tiles.
They always look really nice


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 17, 2013)

Yep they do. I know there are a few imperfections.. but yeah.. I'll have to deal with that lol I think they turned out better in any case than those I made for the wittwo back when.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 18, 2013)

You suggest using Traxxas 10k for cubies on cubes, right?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 18, 2013)

Yeppers.

For the regular 3x3 cubes 10k on the cubies and 50k (or 30k if you don't have 50k) in the core.
For the dayan 2x2 it is 10k all the way, so I found out (just cleaned out the cube for the third time and this time it's best, but use sparingly).

The 2x2 dayan stickers are making the cube extremely static. First time I cleaned it out I gained a third cat from it, so much hair was in there. Now with the cubesmith tiles thank goodness this irritating issue has been solved.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 18, 2013)

Hah, reminds me of my old Zhanchi, and my Ghost Hand II
The Zhanchi was literally lubricated with cat hair

The Ghost Hand, on the other hand (pun not intended), developed an ant colony at one point
I exterminated them with a bunch of CRC and dumped them in the trash can lol


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 18, 2013)

ROFL ants hahahahha amazing what people use to lube the cube 

There is a video of the shuangren out in the topic that Marcel just made. Now we wait for the Moyu.. Fangshi isn't living up to the hype in any case.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 19, 2013)

Yay Sub10!

(on the 5x5 lol)

minutes that is. First timed solve, but I needed to look up the single middle edge flip as I didn't know that one yet, so I did peek. 09:23.11 *giggle*

It's been sitting in my cabinet for a loooong time. Lubed and all that back when with I believe Lubix still for that cube as it was one of my first to buy. 

I solved the siamese 4x4 from Tony Fisher yesterday, great solve that one and .. I saw he also has the 5x5 siamese now.. oh man.. I really wanted that too, BUT.. I needed to know I could solve the 5x5 still. It has been solved two or three times before today and then sat in said cabinet.

So, I took it out.. layers glued together. But no.. not really, I could move them.. then gave the cube two turns and whoppa it went flying (not across the room, no: in speed). It is sooo smooth I love it  I solved it a few times, purchased the 5x5 siamese of course and just now did my first timed solve on my SS5x5 hahaha.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 21, 2013)

Ha nice


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 21, 2013)

Well if I can remember this darned flip wing edges algorithm in a week time I will enter on the 5x5 as well in Eindhoven. Will likely get a DNF time around 10mins, but who cares lol


----------



## MarcelP (May 21, 2013)

I don't know any 5 X 5 algoritm (even do not know how to solve centers) but will compete anyway.. LOL


----------



## Gordon (May 21, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Well if I can remember this darned flip wing edges algorithm in a week time I will enter on the 5x5 as well in Eindhoven. Will likely get a DNF time around 10mins, but who cares lol



What algorithm? I never needed a special algorithm for the 5x5.


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 21, 2013)

Gordon said:


> What algorithm? I never needed a special algorithm for the 5x5.



Well you need that 4x4 OLL parity alg which goes like "r2 B2..." for fixing L2E. See meep.cubing.net


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 21, 2013)

I need what for who? Sorry that doesn't make sense at all to me lol

Ahhhh
these:

O-Parity 
x Rw U2 3Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw2 x U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 x' U2 Rw2 (14) 
Rw' U2 3Rw U2 Lw' U2 Rw2 x' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 x U2 Rw2 (14) 
Rw U2 x Rw U2 Rw U2 3Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw' (17) 
Rw2 B2 U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 x U2 Rw U2 3Rw' B2 Rw2 (15)

Thanks for the tip, I can now pick which is easiest for me..
Hmm looking at them my current is: Rw2 B2 U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 F2 Rw F2 Lw' B2 Rw2

going to stick with that.. all them x turns is nothing for me.


----------



## jayefbe (May 21, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Modded SS 4x4 v4s (K+F) can cut 45 degrees



I didn't believe this at all when I first read it, but my newly modded SS 4x4 v5 (I think) can cut just barely under 45. I had trouble believing it even as I was doing it. Reverse corner cutting is still not all that great though.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 21, 2013)

I would be afraid to overmod the cube though..


Just finished a set of 12, one stupid goof solve in there and a mistake one. lol

However not bad considering I am doing mainly 2x2 at the mo



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
May 21, 2013 4:02:36 PM - 4:14:33 PM

Mean: 34.06
Average: 32.82
Best time: 27.16
Median: 31.59
Worst time: 53.38
Standard deviation: 7.31

Best average of 5: 30.94
1-5 - 31.17 (27.84) 32.34 (53.38) 29.32

Best average of 12: 32.82
1-12 - 31.17 27.84 32.34 (53.38) 29.32 31.51 (27.16) 32.32 45.14 35.54 31.66 31.36

1. 31.17 B2 D B2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 U R2 F' D2 L' F' R' L2 B' L' F2 R2
2. 27.84 L2 F2 R2 D' U' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' B' L D2 F' R2 D2 U' B' D F2
3. 32.34 B2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 D F2 U' B2 L R2 B R' F' D B F2 U' L' U
4. 53.38 B2 L2 D U2 R2 U L2 F2 U' R2 U' R F' L2 U2 L D' L2 F' D' L'
5. 29.32 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 F R' U2 B2 R2 B2 F' R' B' D U'
6. 31.51 U' R2 L2 U R2 B2 D F2 D U R2 F U' R2 U2 F U L' D' B' D
7. 27.16  B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 R B' F2 R B2 D R' U R2 B' D'
8. 32.32 F2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' R L' U' L' B F2 L' F2 D' F'
9. 45.14 R2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 U L F' U' R2 F D' B R' D' L2 U'
10. 35.54 U B2 D' B2 U' R2 D F2 U' B2 F2 R B U' F' U2 R D L' F' U2 R
11. 31.66 D' U' F2 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U R' U2 F2 R2 B' U R' L2 B L' U'
12. 31.36 R2 D U2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 F2 R' L' D' R' F' L B2 L2


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 21, 2013)

And a set of 12 on the 5x5.. dang that takes a long time for me to do lol



Spoiler



5x5x5 cube

May 21, 2013 5:19:13 PM - 10:28:30 PM

Mean: 7:42.03

Average: 7:39.67

Best time: 6:42.66

Median: 7:35.28

Worst time: 9:04.99

Standard deviation: 41.78

Best average of 5: 7:14.92

8-12 - 6:49.72 7:34.42 7:20.61 (6:42.66) (8:42.74)

Best average of 12: 7:39.67

1-12 - 7:36.14 7:15.08 (9:04.99) 7:40.64 8:28.32 7:17.42 7:51.63 6:49.72 7:34.42 7:20.61 (6:42.66) 8:42.74

1. 7:36.14 Fw2 D' Fw2 Dw' L Dw' R2 U L2 R2 Uw' B2 Rw Uw D' L Lw2 Rw Uw Dw2 Lw2 U2 F B Dw2 Fw2 R Fw' L Rw R' F Fw Lw2 D' Rw2 Uw' L Rw Uw B2 Uw Lw Dw2 Lw2 Rw B2 Uw' R U2 Bw2 Dw L2 Lw2 B2 Uw2 D2 B' Dw' Lw'

2. 7:15.08 L' B U Uw2 Bw Uw2 R' Dw' D2 F U2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 F' Fw' Bw' Dw F' Bw Rw2 U Uw2 F' Uw' Rw R2 U2 Fw' Dw2 D2 F Uw' Rw' D2 Fw U Uw Dw D2 Fw' R U' D' Rw' U Dw' F' Fw Bw U Dw Rw R B' U' Fw' U

3. 9:04.99 F' Rw' Fw Bw' L' Lw' D' R D' R2 Bw' Lw' U' Uw' Dw D' Rw2 U Lw Rw2 Fw Bw2 Rw2 Dw' R Fw B2 L' Dw Bw' D' Rw' F Rw B' L2 U Bw2 Uw D Fw' Uw Dw2 Bw' U2 F' Uw' Bw' Uw2 F U F B2 Uw2 F2 B Lw' Dw F' Dw'

4. 7:40.64 B Lw' B L R2 U D2 L' R2 Dw L' Fw Bw2 B' L2 Lw' F2 Bw' L Rw2 R Dw2 Lw F' Rw Fw2 Rw2 F' Bw2 L2 U' R F2 Lw2 Uw' D2 F B L' U' Lw' F2 B' Uw D2 B' R2 Fw' Rw2 Dw2 D Fw2 Bw L R F' Lw2 Bw2 U2 F2

5. 8:28.32 U2 L R2 D Bw2 D Rw2 U Dw2 D Rw2 Dw2 L2 Lw' Rw Dw B D2 Rw2 Fw2 B Lw2 Rw D' R' F Dw Rw2 F' Bw' Lw2 Rw2 F2 Fw' B Lw F Fw2 Dw' Fw Uw2 Lw2 U Rw' B2 U2 Bw D F' Lw2 Uw Lw' B' Lw Bw' L Fw' Uw2 D' F2

6. 7:17.42 L' Bw Rw Uw' Fw' B Dw2 D2 L2 R Uw2 F Fw' B2 L' F Bw' Uw2 Bw Uw Lw2 Rw2 U2 R' Uw' Dw2 Lw2 F' Bw2 D Lw F Fw B L2 U2 Dw' Bw2 Uw Dw' D Lw' Uw' Dw' L Fw U' Bw B Dw2 F' Rw2 Uw' L2 Rw' U Dw D2 Fw' Uw

7. 7:51.63 Rw2 Dw L U' Rw R F' Dw Bw Lw R F' Dw2 Fw2 D Rw2 Uw2 R' Fw2 B Rw Fw2 L2 Lw Rw2 Uw' Dw Bw' L B2 D F' Fw2 Bw Uw R F' Bw2 Dw B' Rw2 R' Uw2 Rw' Fw D' B Rw' U' Fw2 U Bw2 B' Lw' F R Fw' Lw Dw2 R

8. 6:49.72 Bw' Dw2 R2 Uw' R2 B L2 Rw' Dw' D' Fw2 D2 F' R U2 Uw2 Lw F' Lw2 Bw2 Uw Dw2 D L Uw D' Rw2 R2 F' Bw' Uw Dw' D L2 Rw2 Uw2 F' Uw' Lw2 R2 F' Fw' Bw2 Rw2 F' Fw2 Bw' Lw2 Rw2 B2 U Dw2 Rw U2 Lw Fw' Rw2 R2 U' R'

9. 7:34.42 Fw2 Rw' D' Lw' Rw' R2 F2 L U' Fw B Dw' Lw2 R2 Dw' F Dw2 Rw Uw' Fw' Rw Dw2 Rw2 U2 Bw2 R2 D' Fw' Bw2 Uw' F' Lw2 Bw R F' Bw2 B U Uw2 Rw2 Bw' B2 Uw D' Lw Uw' Lw F B D2 F Uw2 Fw' U2 Bw B2 U2 Uw' D2 L

10. 7:20.61 R2 Fw' Dw Rw Uw D' R F2 Fw' R' F Fw Bw L Lw' F' L' Fw2 Bw' L' F2 Fw2 Bw B2 D2 F' Lw' U2 L R' Bw2 D F' Uw' L2 B' D B Dw2 Lw2 Fw B2 D' L Uw' Dw' Lw2 Uw' L U' R D' Rw' R2 Dw' F Uw2 D' Rw U'

11. 6:42.66 Lw' Dw L2 Rw B' D2 F Rw2 Fw L' Lw' B' L' Dw' F2 U2 F2 U' L2 Lw' Fw' D' R2 D' R U2 Uw2 F' L2 Rw' D' Lw R2 Bw Dw L F Bw' Rw2 Dw' Fw2 Uw2 L R2 U' Bw B2 Dw' B2 L' Bw R2 F2 B2 D2 Lw' Uw' D' R' Bw'

12. 8:42.74 Rw R' F' Rw D Lw U2 Bw' Rw2 F2 U2 Dw' B' Rw Uw' L Dw' D2 Bw' Rw Uw2 B2 Dw F2 L' Fw' Bw2 B' L R' U' Lw Dw2 D2 F' L' Rw2 Bw2 B Rw Dw2 D2 F2 Uw' D2 Rw' Dw' Lw2 F2 U' D2 F2 U Uw' L2 Lw2 D L2 Lw' Fw'


----------



## Lchu613 (May 21, 2013)

those scrambles...


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 22, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> I didn't believe this at all when I first read it, but my newly modded SS 4x4 v5 (I think) can cut just barely under 45. I had trouble believing it even as I was doing it. Reverse corner cutting is still not all that great though.



That's why all SS 4x4s are meant to be modded 

I haven't tried reverse cutting on the particular 4x4 I mentioned, maybe it doesn't as you said.


----------



## MarcelP (May 22, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> May 21, 2013 5:19:13 PM - 10:28:30 PM




LOL... steam was comming of the 5 X 5? Plastic was melting I guess.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 22, 2013)

LOL nah.. I took breaks 

It is quite a sitting, 12 solves on a 5x5 

Second day of actively using this cube actually, so it is basically still brand new and breaking in. I noticed, had to tighten it already *chuckle*

note to self: bring screwdriver to comp, just in case


----------



## MarcelP (May 22, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> LOL nah.. I took breaks
> 
> It is quite a sitting, 12 solves on a 5x5
> 
> ...



So with the edge pair algs of 4 X 4 for last two edges pairings plus one extra alg for 5 X 5 yiou can solve all two edges pairings cases?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 22, 2013)

I have NO clue what I do on the 5x5 to match the last 4. I found that since I am doing the cuboids and the siamese 4x4 I am using various techniques. I am able to solve it all the way up to the last edge and then either get that wing flip, or I don't. 

The last two centers is something to either grab a cuppa over, or it gets done really fast. No algorithm in any case.


I'll film a solve sometime explaining my thinking on the edges, not on the centers because there I am being an idi0t (that word gets censored?!), and that requires no thinking lol.


----------



## MarcelP (May 22, 2013)

Cewl! I'll watch it!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 22, 2013)

I'll get cracking on that this afternoon. Are you going to do a timed set of 5 or 12?


----------



## MarcelP (May 22, 2013)

I might do that.. After watching some tutorials


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 22, 2013)

Alright..


Spoiler


----------



## Lchu613 (May 22, 2013)

I think I'll stick to cubes that I can do in under an hour the first time


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 22, 2013)

First time I did the 5x5 took me over a day.

It got put in the cabinet.. I learned the 4x4, learned some other things.. and just a few days ago picked it up again, finding that with what I knew already I was able to solve it.

Basically all you need is the 4x4, flipping an edge, that wing edge thing, and the 3x3.

Centers is intuitive mostly. I laughed when I looked at the video because I saw a few times where I could have solved those two last ones already. You are more focused on making the video than the solve, so.. yeah, you mess up a lot longer that way. LOL


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 23, 2013)

I have done two more videos on that 5x5, one more in depth on the centers, one on the edges. You can find them on my youtube channel


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 30, 2013)

New PB on the 2x2!

4.27 U F U2 R' F U2 R U


----------



## MarcelP (May 30, 2013)

Nice! You are sub 10 by now? That's faster than me. I average 11 - 12 seconds


----------



## KongShou (May 30, 2013)

Do you Lot use Ortega?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 30, 2013)

I use friedrich or whatever that is called with a few added algos.

Not sub 10.. I am slower now as I practice 2-5 now.

I just did a few pyra solves.. we are going to holler in laughter at comp.. that time will NOT get beaten. :fp whahahaha


----------



## KongShou (May 30, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I use friedrich or whatever that is called with a few added algos.
> 
> Not sub 10.. I am slower now as I practice 2-5 now.
> 
> I just did a few pyra solves.. we are going to holler in laughter at comp.. that time will NOT get beaten. :fp whahahaha



Learn Ortega , it's easier than fridrich and is really easy to get fast times, you only need 3 more algs


----------



## jayefbe (May 30, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Learn Ortega , it's easier than fridrich and is really easy to get fast times, you only need 3 more algs



I would also encourage at least checking out ortega. You don't have to worry about the permutation of the first layer and the total number of additional algs is fairly low. I actually prefer the algs where one layer isn't correctly permuted because I can perform them much faster.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 30, 2013)

With your brains, maybe.

With my memory being almost shot as of 2001, so having severe learning new things issues it is not so easy.


----------



## KongShou (May 30, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> With your brains, maybe.
> 
> With my memory being almost shot as of 2001, so having severe learning new things issues it is not so easy.



Lies, u learn how to solve a Rubik's cube, u should manage Ortega like a piece of cake. It's easy, trust me.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 30, 2013)

Trust me that those comments CAN hurt a person you know.


----------



## KongShou (May 30, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Trust me that those comments CAN hurt a person you know.



How?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 30, 2013)

re read my text.
then re read your comment saying that I am lying.

and then hopefully it clicks. I am off to bed. Nighters.


----------



## lcsbiffi (May 30, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> re read my text.
> then re read your comment saying that I am lying.
> 
> and then hopefully it clicks. I am off to bed. Nighters.



I also had problems seeing where that comment could be offensive. He meant liar in a good way, trying to encourage you to improve. Or maybe I'm socially deficient lol who knows


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 31, 2013)

In Ortega tthere are 5 PBLs. You already know 2. One is R2 F2 R2. Learning 2 algs shouldn't be a big deal at all.



lcsbiffi said:


> I also had problems seeing where that comment could be offensive. He meant liar in a good way, trying to encourage you to improve. Or maybe I'm socially deficient lol who knows



Me too


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 31, 2013)

Being called a liar came across to me as offensive. I didn't see the humor in there, I'm sorry. You don't call someone a liar and say it's easy when it is a real issue.

If you were being funpokey, please let me know, because I now see that it can be read in two ways, yes.. pleaaaase use a winky smiley next time then  Cause dang that DID hurt as I took it seriously!


----------



## YddEd (May 31, 2013)

Guys guys. KongShou, there was no point in saying "lies" because you could've just said "u learn how to solve a Rubik's cube, u should manage Ortega like a piece of cake. It's easy, trust me." or something like "Don't say that, you learned how to solve a Rubik's cube, so you should manage Ortega like a piece of cake, It's easy, trust me." that would be a better say to say it. And also, Kattenvriendin didn't understand you.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 31, 2013)

I understand him, but I missed the humor


----------



## YddEd (May 31, 2013)

Just my opinion, but I don't see any humor there.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 31, 2013)

Me neither earlier on. Now I am in doubt  I'll just wait for an explanation. 


COMP TOMORROWWWW!!! Oh yeah!

Entered 2x2 3x3 4x4 and 5x5 and pyraminx.


----------



## Gordon (May 31, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> COMP TOMORROWWWW!!! Oh yeah!



Good luck then!

I hope I can go to a comp someday too...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 31, 2013)

Thanks!

Hopefully you will


----------



## KongShou (May 31, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Me neither earlier on. Now I am in doubt  I'll just wait for an explanation.
> 
> 
> COMP TOMORROWWWW!!! Oh yeah!
> ...



So sorry if I offended you! I through u were joking when u said u had difficulties learning things. I was trying to encourage u to learn Ortega as ur time could improve so much. Sorry again.


----------



## YddEd (May 31, 2013)

KongShou said:


> I was trying to encourage u to learn Ortega as ur time could improve so much. Sorry again.


My Ortega times have been around the same as my LBL times :/


----------



## mark49152 (May 31, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I understand him, but I missed the humor


For what it's worth, it's probably a Brit thing. As a fellow Brit I've heard people 1000 times say "lies" as Kong did. It's just a light-hearted figure of speech.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 31, 2013)

Yeah.. likely HEARING it (lol another disability on this end, less than 30% left over *chuckles*) will make loads of a difference.

It's ok.. and nope I wasn't joking, I WISH.. At least when I patternize things they are workable, but I looked at an ortega tut, and went EEHEEEK TOO MUCH INFO.

I am still young, so that is where people get confused most, so I can get you thought I was joking.

On Ortega: I can do the one surface all one color alright, but all those new algorithms for the remainder of the cases is too much in one chew. I would really need to WANT to learn them, and then actually sit down and see if I can find easier algorithms still TO learn them. 

I think I do some algorithms differently than most on the 3x3. LOL When I look at a video I always go: "Oh that is that and you need to do... uh.. what is he doing now??" LOL

But it's ok, apology gladly accepted


----------



## KongShou (May 31, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Yeah.. likely HEARING it (lol another disability on this end, less than 30% left over *chuckles*) will make loads of a difference.
> 
> It's ok.. and nope I wasn't joking, I WISH.. At least when I patternize things they are workable, but I looked at an ortega tut, and went EEHEEEK TOO MUCH INFO.
> 
> ...



2 algs really that much hard work?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 31, 2013)

Only two??
It looked like about 8 or so.

Where is the two-tut?


----------



## KongShou (May 31, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Only two??
> It looked like about 8 or so.
> 
> Where is the two-tut?



1)The one where theres t perm on top and bottom R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 really easy, R2 U' R2 is repeated.
U2 and y should be done at the same time. The 1x1x2 block should be lined up at the back. 

2)And the one y perm bottom, t perm on top. R U' R F2 R' U R' note the 1x1x2 block of the t perm is facing you. 

The other two are y perm and t perm, which you know

And if there's two y perm its 3 moves, R2 B2 R2, I didn't count this one. 

Obviously y perm is a diagonal swap, and t is adjacent swap. 

The eight algs u talk about can be solved by just turning the cube upside down. Now there's far less algs

Hope this helps.  if there anything unclear cos I suck at explaining just ask.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 31, 2013)

I think I'll holler at Marcel to take a look at this text... lol

MARCEL!!

Meeting up with him this weekend so he can show me


----------



## KongShou (May 31, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I think I'll holler at Marcel to take a look at this text... lol
> 
> MARCEL!!
> 
> Meeting up with him this weekend so he can show me



He know Ortega and is going to show you? I was under the impression that he use lbl.


----------



## MarcelP (May 31, 2013)

No, I use Ortega. Last comp I brought a tutorial to teach KV, but she showed no interrest then lol... I allready told her she needed to learn only two or three algs because all the other algs are 3 x 3 algs she allready knows. This sunday I will teach it to you.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 31, 2013)

I was interested, but that day I had a special goal (which I made, yay) and I cannot learn new algorithms then because I forget others.. so stupid, but I didn't want to take the risk of that happening and ruining the solves that mattered on the 3x3. 

However this Sunday after all the events are done that I do (5, 4 and 3) we can drill Ortega and see what happens


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 1, 2013)

2x2:
12.40	16.94	11.59	19.65	21.36	
average 16.33

pyraminx was hollerlaughter yapyap while solving. I hadn't done a THING on it:
46.81	50.75	1:05.93	36.47	1:56.40	
average 54.50


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, nice times anyway.  See you tomorrow...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeppers..
contemplating on competing with the moyu here..

me getting off my main.. takes a GOOD cube to do that!




Spoiler


----------



## Lchu613 (Jun 2, 2013)

Not for me, I've never had a brilliant main 
I quite like the Fangshi, which is my new main, but I might redo it with my friend's cube's pieces. Mine seems to be a slight dud, it's really sticky.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 2, 2013)

Alriiight! I did new PBs on all things AND made it to the second round for the very first time. Made a few sub 30s at comp too! 

people were laughing, I was so hyper, sooo cool lolol

Times will follow  eat first.. brrr hungry.. FOOOOOD



1st round 3x3:
40.34	28.31	33.27	36.53	32.71	average 34.17
2nd round 3x3:
35.46	29.31	47.97	28.58	1:00.36	average 37.58

That 1 min.. I was right in the middle of a decent going solve, one that would have been in the 30s somewhere. And FLOOP went the cube in the middle of an algorithm, making me lose my way and having to put the cube back in normal order. BLAAAAHHH!! lol


1st round 4x4: 
2:14.69	2:53.44 (didn't make the cutoff to do 5)

1st round 5x5:
7:27.52	8:16.75 (didn't make the cutoff to do 5)


----------



## Gordon (Jun 3, 2013)

Which cube did you use for 3x3? Did you switch to the MoYu Huanying?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 3, 2013)

Nope.. in the end I stuck to my main, the zhanchi. It is a bit more stable than the moyu.


Found out yesterday late that I ducked under the fastest Dutch female 3x3 cuber AND same on the 4x4 as well with my times. So funny.. I didn't even make the cut off time for the 4x4 lol


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 4, 2013)

First real timed solve on the 6x6

just over 30 mins. I wonder what the cutoff is on that at the Dutch Open or Amstelveen whahahahaha

Can I do -one- solve guys, instead of two? *snicker*

My technique to avoid weirdo parities: solve all centers (last two are.. yeah.. let's not speak of that), solve all the edges in pairs of two, then pair up all the edges to make a single big one edge and finally solve the thing like a 4x4.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jun 4, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Found out yesterday late that I ducked under the fastest Dutch female 3x3 cuber AND same on the 4x4 as well with my times. So funny.. I didn't even make the cut off time for the 4x4 lol





Congratulations 

Yes, you are The Fastest Dutch female and The awesome one.

Thank you girl for make it happen 

I think I must start to practice 4x4x4 again hehehehe NO! I love it if you are faster than me on Big Jumbo Cubes.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 4, 2013)

Hahahaha!! Love ya sis *hug* And thanks  Sure practice again, it will be fun to race with ya!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 11, 2013)

Ohhh.. was just practicing for fun, and got a 20.85 hehe
Been a while since I have seen THAT now!!

scramble: B2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L F2 D2 L2 B' D' U L' B2 F U


----------



## Lchu613 (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice!
I recently got my first sub-17 ao5, but I'm too lazy to post it here


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 14, 2013)

LOL congrats!

My averages currently are stuck around 35ish.. but then I do have to admit I have been otherwise engaged as well (cube wise + life wise).


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 7, 2013)

Ahhh she's back(ish). In case you are wondering where I have been: I went to see Martywolfman (Twistypuzzles forum) this past weekend, since we're an item  That is what has been going on and slooooowwwly things are calming down again and settling into some sort of routine hehe. He'll be at the Dutch Open this year.


Anyway something totally unrelated to speedcubing.. I am going to build myself two 4x4 evil twins (for both myself and him) and in order to do that I needed to start off by building myself a fused 3x3 so I did that to see how that would go. Got 6 cubes on the way now as well.

Well.. it went very well in fact!

I followed the instructions here and will follow the 4x4 on that channel as well. 

I did change the glue around to superglue and then glued them on one at a time very carefully. At the very end I had to use a toothpick to get the glue between those remaining centers, but things turned out very well. And it turns beautifully! I am quite proud of myself for managing this. 

I didn't want to post it at first, but Martywolfman said I should. "Just because it is simple doesn't mean you shouldn't post it, it is your first mod!" He's right *giggle* 


Here are a few pictures (click for large size):


 

 

 




Hope you like it


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey Kat, congrats on your 'item'  treasure this special time you both go through now.. And very nice cube  Looks fun to solve that.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks!! Yeah we're having loads of fun alright heh.. currently also looking into making a 3x3 plus cube as well from a mercury and a 3x3 wind. Wait and see on that as well 

The cube is definitely fun to solve. You can mimic it if you have a cubetwist bandaged package cube (the one with the holes and separate tiles). Though I must say this two of them together dealie is making your view become more skewed than when you are solving just the one bandaged one. LOL


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 7, 2013)

Congrats!
Also what 3x3's did you use?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 7, 2013)

Those two were these: http://zcube.cn/Standard/3x3x3/ShengShou_3x3_2.html?sort=p.price&order=ASC


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 7, 2013)

Huh, that's interesting to see since I have a ShengShou 3x3 that's neither that nor the wind, it's pretty nice and I call it the SS 3x3 v1, but evidently they have this too....

EDIT: they call that one the "slideway" SS, which refers to the tracks. I guess they decided to stick with the tracks.
Does yours reverse cut at all?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 7, 2013)

I doubt it does much. It is now no longer a cube after all


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 7, 2013)

Good point XD


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 4, 2013)

Same cubes used, now an Evil Twins has made its appearance!

I ended up following a different tutorial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_ki9XR7ttI



 Marking where the extensions need to go.



 Putting them all in their spot to make sure I have them all before taking off their stalks.



 Just four more pieces left to glue in.



 The finished Evil Twins, 75mm 241g.



 Makes for some cool movement alright!


----------

